# Rooting the ASUS Memo Pad HD 7 (ME173x)



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## SoWhy (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you very much! I had it attached as a camera, worked fine as well. ^^


----------



## RELLC (Jun 30, 2013)

*ASUS memopad HD 7*



quaddler said:


> Hi all,
> 
> yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Click to collapse



Thats awesome, but how did you already purchase this when it hasnt hit the stores yet? I cant wait to replace my MSI Winpad with this bad boy


----------



## SoWhy (Jun 30, 2013)

RELLC said:


> Thats awesome, but how did you already purchase this when it hasnt hit the stores yet? I cant wait to replace my MSI Winpad with this bad boy

Click to collapse



Amazon.de apparently received an early batch and sent them out immediately. I was surprised as well, target date was 10 July to 1 August and it arrived 25 June^^


----------



## RELLC (Jun 30, 2013)

SoWhy said:


> Amazon.de apparently received an early batch and sent them out immediately. I was surprised as well, target date was 10 July to 1 August and it arrived 25 June^^

Click to collapse



sooo jealous. :highfive:


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

SoWhy is right.

I bought mine last Thursday at amazon.de.
There were also some dealers on Amazon‘s marketplace who had some.


----------



## Erick Riofrio (Jul 1, 2013)

*hi*

it is possible to enable usb host with the root on the memo pad hd 7?


----------



## Sky0ne (Jul 1, 2013)

*Memo Pad HD7*

Thanks... 

Have been looking for Root ever since I got one Device on Friday. 

Root seems to be working fine. 

By the way - Saturn Germany got stock now as well (blue and white back) - bought 3 more today.  

The MircoSD is taking 32GB straight from my Galaxy Note 10.1 -  the resolution is really cool and no errors or problems.

I personally can do no more than highly recommend the Tablet. 



Change - just made a firmware update to 4.2.2 - root is gone...


----------



## LaizyJumper (Jul 3, 2013)

Sky0ne said:


> Change - just made a firmware update to 4.2.2 - root is gone...

Click to collapse



Thanks for reporting that.

Do you mean that rooting is no more possible with 4.2.2 firmware?

Current version 4.2.1 is somewhat buggy. Launcher FC quite often. It would make sense to download 4.2.2 but it would be unusable for me without root


----------



## Sky0ne (Jul 3, 2013)

LaizyJumper said:


> Thanks for reporting that.
> 
> Do you mean that rooting is no more possible with 4.2.2 firmware?
> 
> Current version 4.2.1 is somewhat buggy. Launcher FC quite often. It would make sense to download 4.2.2 but it would be unusable for me without root

Click to collapse




Well,  I wouldn't say not possible.  It's just that I couldn't manage to get it done de same way so far. 

The 4.2.2 update is pretty neat.  The tablet works more stable now.  The home screen rotates and the display is much brighter. 
Just some update features I discovered. 

As of root I was hoping that someone would discover some different,  more stable way -  like CF-Autoroot on the Nexus 7.


----------



## quaddler (Jul 3, 2013)

I‘m a little busy at the moment.
Hope to have a look on 4.2.2 on weekend.


----------



## LaizyJumper (Jul 4, 2013)

Sky0ne said:


> Well,  I wouldn't say not possible.  It's just that I couldn't manage to get it done de same way so far.
> 
> The 4.2.2 update is pretty neat.  The tablet works more stable now.  The home screen rotates and the display is much brighter.
> Just some update features I discovered.
> ...

Click to collapse



Does it show the Android version 4.2.2 in System information? Or is it still 4.2.1 (and it says ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 in build number)?

I have Android version 4.2.1 and build number mentioned above. And I got it rooted without any problems on Linux (the way it is described in OP).


----------



## Sky0ne (Jul 4, 2013)

LaizyJumper said:


> Does it show the Android version 4.2.2 in System information? Or is it still 4.2.1 (and it says ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 in build number)?
> 
> I have Android version 4.2.1 and build number mentioned above. And I got it rooted without any problems on Linux (the way it is described in OP).

Click to collapse




Funny - you're right... :laugh:  Didn't see that one. 

Got exactly the same build no (ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys) and above Android Version 4.2.1... 

I am running Linux too - couldn't make root so far - did you use some different settings?


----------



## LaizyJumper (Jul 4, 2013)

Sky0ne said:


> Funny - you're right... :laugh:  Didn't see that one.
> 
> Got exactly the same build no (ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys) and above Android Version 4.2.1...
> 
> I am running Linux too - couldn't make root so far - did you use some different settings?

Click to collapse



Nothing special... The only trouble I had in the beginning was to get ADB responding properly. I have different versions of adb utilities on my PC. Other ones did not work, the one in motochopper package worked fine. I was using the original motochopper files. I had to use root rights (running script with sudo) to get it working. Might be that this is the showstopper for you 

Full sequence should be something like this: 
* Switch on developer mode (multiple clicks in about box on build number). 
* Find developer options in the setup menu. Switch on USB debuging. 
* Plug in the USB cable, try different USB modes (I think I made it using cd-rom mode, modes can be changed in storage settings under advanced "USB computer connection" menu from the top-right corner menu icon). 
* Run the motochopper script with sudo.


----------



## Sky0ne (Jul 4, 2013)

LaizyJumper said:


> Nothing special... The only trouble I had in the beginning was to get ADB responding properly. I have different versions of adb utilities on my PC. Other ones did not work, the one in motochopper package worked fine. I was using the original motochopper files. I had to use root rights (running script with sudo) to get it working. Might be that this is the showstopper for you
> 
> Full sequence should be something like this:
> * Switch on developer mode (multiple clicks in about box on build number).
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks a lot - have been trying that already - not working with mine...


----------



## LaizyJumper (Jul 4, 2013)

Sky0ne said:


> Thanks a lot - have been trying that already - not working with mine...

Click to collapse



Have you tried running adb.linux separately? Does it connect?
Run it first with "kill-server" argument and then "shell", for example.
If you get shell access then you should be able to root it. If not then there is something wrong in your pc setup or tab settings.

I assume it worked before you updated your HD7.


----------



## quaddler (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello everybody,

as promised I got some time to deal with the update.
In short, rooting with this update works, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update shows: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

I updated post #1 and put some additional information for linux users.

Regards
quaddler


----------



## o2t1 (Jul 7, 2013)

My Memo HD7 arrived yesterday an it is great ! (amazon.de / germany)

Rooting procedure worked on Win 7 without installing new drivers very easy.
To turn on Developer Mode to switch USB debugging Mode on:

Build Number:

_ME173X_WW_user_4.2.1.75146_20130532_


Open  “Settings”. 
Scroll to the bottom and tap “About phone” or “About tablet”.
At the “About” screen, scroll to the bottom and tap on “Build number” *seven* times.
You will see a “You are now a developer!” message pop up, then you know you have done it correctly.

Done! 

You can now enable/disable it under “Settings” -> “Developer Options” -> “Debugging” ->” USB debugging”.

Then just run "run.bat" from motochopper (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1) and
follow the instructions.


----------



## nikisi (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry for offtopic but any info what's new in this update 4.2.2? I'm from Bulgaria and don't have update yet.   l'm still with first version ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523.

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anwender100 (Jul 8, 2013)

*update*

Hello,

I have a question:

After the root any new Update can be install over the air?


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## quaddler (Jul 8, 2013)

anwender100 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question:
> 
> After the root any new Update can be install over the air?

Click to collapse



For "any new Update" I think nobody knows 

But for the currently available update (ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys)
you can do an OTA after root.

Regards
quaddler


----------



## MrParis2 (Jul 11, 2013)

*broken after root?*

1) What do you have to do if you rooted the tablet but it's broken? Can you unroot it so you can use the warranty? And if it's possible how do you do it?
2) Will this device be able to play Nova 3, Modern Combat 5 and Asphalt 8?
-Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## dvelev (Jul 13, 2013)

*firmware update*

Hello,
How do i update firmware to latest official version of firmware?
Where can i find instructions?

Thank you.


----------



## quaddler (Jul 13, 2013)

dvelev said:


> Hello,
> How do i update firmware to latest official version of firmware?
> Where can i find instructions?
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Goto Settings, About tablet, System update and press Check Update


----------



## nikisi (Jul 13, 2013)

Here in Bulgaria no update yet. 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvelev (Jul 14, 2013)

quaddler said:


> Goto Settings, About tablet, System update and press Check Update

Click to collapse



Ok
What for manual update?


----------



## anubis.genix (Jul 14, 2013)

flashed mine yesterday with the first package mentioned in the op. first tried to flash with the complete package (2nd one) but the drivers just won't install on win 8 x64.
thanks!


----------



## quaddler (Jul 16, 2013)

Updated OP (#1).

Procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## Pedros97 (Jul 17, 2013)

For me update fail,im unfortunate disinstall system apk zinioreader.apk from titanium backup and update crash.
Please send me original asus me 173x ZinioReader.apk.
Thanks Sorry for bad english.
P.S it is possible restore full original rom?How it's made?


----------



## Sprint82 (Jul 17, 2013)

For that we need a working recovery, Not the Asus System recovery. What about un-rooting the tablet? Any news?


----------



## Pedros97 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sprint82 said:


> For that we need a working recovery, Not the Asus System recovery. What about un-rooting the tablet? Any news?

Click to collapse



FOR UNROOT working super su no problem


----------



## Sprint82 (Jul 17, 2013)

What do you mean with that? If I have root access and I want to use my warranty, I want to restore my status before root (deactivate root). Can I flash something to unroot the tab?


----------



## eyeland (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi - new to this forum, first post.
I got my Asus Memo HD 7 yesterday. I bought it specifically to use it as an external monitor for my canon DSLR, using the awsome app from chainfire "DSLRController) First thing i did was update the device (and some other tomfoolery, its my first tablet )

I tried connecting the tablet to my camera and various other devices to no avail. I was referencing with a Nexus 10 belonging to a friend, and on the nexus everything worked out of the box.

I then found this thread and proceeded to root my device (or attempt to do so) but this did not solve the problem 
"motochopper" seems to work and when installing an app to check the root status of the device, it says that it is rooted.
I did not however, us any of the packages linked in the OP, is it possible that I didn't get the device properly rooted even though the utilities report that it HAS been rooted?

What kind of USB hosting have you guys got working on the device? How can I troubleshoot?
I tried everything I could think of:
Developer mode, connect as CD-rom while rooting, play around with all settings pertaining to USB but still nothing 

If I can't get the camera interface to work it's going back to the shop, but this has to be within a week...
Any help or advice would be GREATLY appreciated.

EDIT: I am @ ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## Pedros97 (Jul 17, 2013)

*please*

Please send me titanium backup sysstem/app  ZinioReader o full app backup without this app upgrade error
Thanks


----------



## Kabox (Jul 18, 2013)

Is the USB Host not yet available in 4.2.2?


----------



## Pedros97 (Jul 19, 2013)

Kabox said:


> Is the USB Host not yet available in 4.2.2?

Click to collapse



Not is hardware supported by asus
Android is not a problem


----------



## razzda (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello

Just got this device yesterday. I am @ ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys

Is anybody else missing the "User" section in Settings. I bought this unit for my son and would like to setup an account for him and for myself.

Cheers

razzda


----------



## Danzoman (Jul 21, 2013)

Couple questions. First does hdmi otg cable work? And what about pairing a wiimote or ps3 controller? Thanks!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## anubis.genix (Jul 23, 2013)

razzda said:


> Hello
> 
> Just got this device yesterday. I am @ ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not included yet  i'm hoping it sees the day of light with the 4.2.2 release


----------



## yabbandroid (Jul 28, 2013)

I wonder why the update is called 4.2.2 if the android version it installs is still 4.2.1  
but im still happy with the device..
just found one bug of the new(est) update : if you have the tablet in landscape and open the app drawer now you try and touch and hold on one icon to get into app settings (on the top) the launcher fc's ...

i guess this is because they pushed the newest update too quickly through  not the end of the world just silly 
can somebody try and reproduce this?

also the native video player doesn't handle divx codecs at all which makes it unusable to watch a longer film in a smaller window while doing something else..


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## yabbandroid (Jul 28, 2013)

I just rooted it, using the Motochopper script. Procedure was simpler than rooting my Nexus devices, really funny. All drivers needed were ADB drivers and those the tablet installs automatically. Really easy and functional. Good script for a good tablet  :good:

Now get the community going, more people buy this tablet and let's make some Custom Roms for it ! :good::good::good: :fingers-crossed:


----------



## et1ssgmiller (Jul 30, 2013)

*USB OTG*

I just got off of a live chat with Asus.  They say that with the 4.2.2 upgrade the USB OTG should be enabled.  Has anyone who actually has their MemoPad HD7 yet tried the USB OTG?


----------



## egyulev (Jul 30, 2013)

et1ssgmiller said:


> I just got off of a live chat with Asus.  They say that with the 4.2.2 upgrade the USB OTG should be enabled.  Has anyone who actually has their MemoPad HD7 yet tried the USB OTG?

Click to collapse



Yes I have it, and I tried it but it does not work. Mine is with: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.9.1525_20130711 build and it still says Android version 4.2.1
So will have to wait and see. But this would be great!


----------



## et1ssgmiller (Jul 30, 2013)

egyulev said:


> Yes I have it, and I tried it but it does not work. Mine is with: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.9.1525_20130711 build and it still says Android version 4.2.1
> So will have to wait and see. But this would be great!

Click to collapse



According to the live chat people at Asus, if you are using the special USB OTG adapter it should work.  Do you have the special adapter?  I found some at Amazon.  I don't want to order one if it won't do me any good.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## egyulev (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, well I tried with a original Samsung USB to Otg cable, and it does not work. I also read about others who tried it, and it didn't work too.
So may be with the update to 4.2.2... 


Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mangoon13 (Jul 30, 2013)

I bought the Asus Memopad HD7 today.

Does somebody know if there are excisting custom roms like Cyanogenmod yet?


----------



## et1ssgmiller (Jul 30, 2013)

egyulev said:


> Hi, well I tried with a original Samsung USB to Otg cable, and it does not work. I also read about others who tried it, and it didn't work too.
> So may be with the update to 4.2.2...
> 
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




One other thing that the people at Asus told me was that the "upgrade" that is being applied now to the device is actually just an upgrade to the as shipped Android 4.2.1, it is not a full upgrade to 4.2.2.


----------



## Sprint82 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mangoon13 said:


> I bought the Asus Memopad HD7 today.
> 
> Does somebody know if there are excisting custom roms like Cyanogenmod yet?

Click to collapse



As I know, no roms there for that device, yet. We have to wait


----------



## et1ssgmiller (Jul 31, 2013)

egyulev said:


> Hi, well I tried with a original Samsung USB to Otg cable, and it does not work. I also read about others who tried it, and it didn't work too.
> So may be with the update to 4.2.2...
> 
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't think the MemoPad HD7 has shipped in the United States yet.  My assumption is that the people who have them are all in Europe.  The live chat at the Asus web site is for U.S. and Canada information.  I'm wondering if somehow the U.S. version of the device might be different and actually support USB OTG?  I did find another forum where an owner had no luck with the USB OTG either.


----------



## aaopt (Aug 1, 2013)

et1ssgmiller said:


> I don't think the MemoPad HD7 has shipped in the United States yet.

Click to collapse



Saw it at Wal-Mart last night. They don't have display units to play with, so I just saw the box. When I asked about trying it, their stock answer was to refer to the 14-day return policy.

Has anyone tried a BlueTooth keyboard with this tablet? I've heard unpleasant things about BT support with the newest Android builds in general... and this bug doesn't sound good.

---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------




aaopt said:


> Saw it at Wal-Mart last night.

Click to collapse



Perhaps I should go back and check. It might have been the older MeMo Pad 7, although I don't think so... but Newegg is showing the relase date as 10-Aug.


----------



## et1ssgmiller (Aug 1, 2013)

aaopt said:


> Saw it at Wal-Mart last night. They don't have display units to play with, so I just saw the box. When I asked about trying it, their stock answer was to refer to the 14-day return policy.
> 
> Has anyone tried a BlueTooth keyboard with this tablet? I've heard unpleasant things about BT support with the newest Android builds in general... and this bug doesn't sound good.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have mine ordered through Amazon, they gave me an August 11 ship date.  I currently have a Viewsonic gTablet running Android 4.2.2 ( Team DRH/Cyanogenmod 10.1 ) and I've been using a bluetooth keyboard with that, with some luck.  Getting the device to connect is sometimes buggy but once they connect it works okay.


----------



## KalleEatingBrain (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey guys, 
I talked to some Asus employees through their webchat and the hotline because of an issue with my TF300T and asked for futher software for the Memopad series. The different employees all agreed that releasing the kernel source is their duty (GPL) but they all imagined that there will be some kind of Unlocker/Firmware deploy thing. So I encourage you to annoy Asus via Email, Webchat or hotline until our devices allow custom software. 
Best regards
Kalle


EDIT:
Restart + Volume up puts the device into bootloader where you can choose a fastboot mode. Fastboot is responding but you won't be able to flash anything. JFYI


----------



## RyukiriYukiko (Aug 2, 2013)

doesn't install driver for me........................


----------



## meatsemmud (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey, i just Gott my hd7 rooted... build number 4.2.2...
Totaly easy with framaroot 1.6 

TitaniumBackup works fine and rootchecker says succesfull rooted 

I love it ... hope that rootKeeper will work ...

Greetings...

Sent from my ME173X using XDA app


----------



## et1ssgmiller (Aug 5, 2013)

meatsemmud said:


> Hey, i just Gott my hd7 rooted... build number 4.2.2...
> Totaly easy with framaroot 1.6
> 
> TitaniumBackup works fine and rootchecker says succesfull rooted
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you send a link to the correct framaroot 1.6 for the HD7?  And perhaps a quick how to root using it?
Thanks!

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------




meatsemmud said:


> Hey, i just Gott my hd7 rooted... build number 4.2.2...
> Totaly easy with framaroot 1.6
> 
> TitaniumBackup works fine and rootchecker says succesfull rooted
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess the proper question is which exploit did you use with framaroot?  Sorry


----------



## KaitoWhite (Aug 5, 2013)

Succeed root with framaroot,I accidentally use supersu and clicked on boromir exploits and it success

Sent from my ME173X using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## ericmaxman (Aug 7, 2013)

Rooted using the script. 

After disabling a few apps, the tablet does feel a bit more responsive...


----------



## icamaster (Aug 7, 2013)

So, just to be clear. The OTG does not work?


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Aug 7, 2013)

icamaster said:


> So, just to be clear. The OTG does not work?

Click to collapse



NO.


----------



## drsstcbauer (Aug 7, 2013)

*otg question*

But now what is when i have drivers like the rtl2832u ? Could it work then ?sry for my bad english

Greetings from germany


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## meatsemmud (Aug 8, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2130276
I used framaroot Form this thread and install supersu 
Works fine for me 

Sent from my ME173X


----------



## biceman (Aug 8, 2013)

Framaroot 1.6.0 with SuperSU = working


----------



## biceman (Aug 8, 2013)

Pedros97 said:


> For me update fail,im unfortunate disinstall system apk zinioreader.apk from titanium backup and update crash.
> Please send me original asus me 173x ZinioReader.apk.
> Thanks Sorry for bad english.
> P.S it is possible restore full original rom?How it's made?

Click to collapse



ZinioReader.apk from my rooted device...


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi.
Is some one can provide me an dump of system (system.img)?

I have soft bricked my device with modified system file.


----------



## egyulev (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi, about the OTG again. Today I made a test with POWERED USB hub and I successfully connected a mouse and a keyboard, and they worked! I tried also with USB stick and a USB sound card, but with no luck, the were not recognized. So even now with the 4.2.1 there is some kind of otg functionality, but may be with the upgrade to 4.2.2 it will fully work.

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## oldoffingone (Aug 8, 2013)

et1ssgmiller said:


> I have mine ordered through Amazon, they gave me an August 11 ship date.  I currently have a Viewsonic gTablet running Android 4.2.2 ( Team DRH/Cyanogenmod 10.1 ) and I've been using a bluetooth keyboard with that, with some luck.  Getting the device to connect is sometimes buggy but once they connect it works okay.

Click to collapse



I can't speak for other US retailers, but I pre-ordered one from GameStop for an August 9th pick-up.  Hope it's there tomorrow.

:fingers-crossed:

*Update*:  Informed today 8.9 that arrival at GameStop has slipped to *8.16*...


----------



## lennartg (Aug 8, 2013)

*Any idea when roms will be developed?*

Does anyone know if there are any roms developed for the Asus MeMo Pad HD 7?

In the Netherlands the device is out since a few weeks an I have bought one. I have been looking for some roms ever since, but I was not able to find any. I think it's becouse it just got released in the US? Think the ball will start to roll when it's 100% released...

Or do you think it's such an unknow device so that no developer will put any effort in it?  I hope not!


----------



## ericmaxman (Aug 9, 2013)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> Hi.
> Is some one can provide me an dump of system (system.img)?
> 
> I have soft bricked my device with modified system file.

Click to collapse



Get in touch with @IceDrake ,he can help you

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Aug 9, 2013)

ericmaxman said:


> Get in touch with @IceDrake ,he can help you
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply. But in my case I can't get access over adb. I need original signed system.img to flash with fastboot. So for me only one option - service.


----------



## ericmaxman (Aug 10, 2013)

egyulev said:


> Hi, about the OTG again. Today I made a test with POWERED USB hub and I successfully connected a mouse and a keyboard, and they worked! I tried also with USB stick and a USB sound card, but with no luck, the were not recognized. So even now with the 4.2.1 there is some kind of otg functionality, but may be with the upgrade to 4.2.2 it will fully work.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How did you managed to connect? What's your set up?


----------



## egyulev (Aug 10, 2013)

Well, you need a USB hub that has an external power supply (5v). The problem is that the tablet does not supply power to the USB port. You connect the USB otg cable to the hub and mouse and keyboard to the hub. That's it.

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## fergiet (Aug 10, 2013)

Tried to buy one from Amazon Germany but not able to do so. Will just have wait for UK deliveries !


----------



## bankrupt808 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have this tablet and am in US.  Got it from tigerdirect 2 days ago.  Going to try to root it, was just wondering if there is a way to unroot for warranty purposes?  Cant seem to get some games to work so was going to edit the prop file.


----------



## objr (Aug 10, 2013)

bankrupt808 said:


> I have this tablet and am in US.  Got it from tigerdirect 2 days ago.  Going to try to root it, was just wondering if there is a way to unroot for warranty purposes?  Cant seem to get some games to work so was going to edit the prop file.

Click to collapse



Framaroot.apk gives you the possibility to root and unroot ur device... xda-thread_Framaroot.apk

Inviato dal mio U8800Pro usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## bankrupt808 (Aug 11, 2013)

Not sure if anyone else noticed that the developer options tab isn't there under settings.  I found out how to make it appear.  Go to settings, down to  about tablet, then down to build number.  Tap build number 7 times and developer options will now be available under settings.


----------



## alok.tari (Aug 11, 2013)

bankrupt808 said:


> Not sure if anyone else noticed that the developer options tab isn't there under settings.  I found out how to make it appear.  Go to settings, down to  about tablet, then down to build number.  Tap build number 7 times and developer options will now be available under settings.

Click to collapse



This is a default in-built feature in android 4.2 mate


----------



## numero2 (Aug 11, 2013)

Edited
Ok. my fault
Framaroot 1.6 + SuperSU works fine


----------



## ericmaxman (Aug 12, 2013)

KalleEatingBrain said:


> Hey guys,
> I talked to some Asus employees through their webchat and the hotline because of an issue with my TF300T and asked for futher software for the Memopad series. The different employees all agreed that releasing the kernel source is their duty (GPL) but they all imagined that there will be some kind of Unlocker/Firmware deploy thing. So I encourage you to annoy Asus via Email, Webchat or hotline until our devices allow custom software.
> Best regards
> Kalle
> ...

Click to collapse



Asus Memo Pad HD7 Source Code

The source code is there. Time for custom ROMs? :laugh:


----------



## enkelad (Aug 13, 2013)

egyulev said:


> Well, you need a USB hub that has an external power supply (5v). The problem is that the tablet does not supply power to the USB port. You connect the USB otg cable to the hub and mouse and keyboard to the hub. That's it.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Is external hard disc usb hub with external supply? 


Can someone clarify, is it gonna be possible to use normally usb otg with some custom firmware or is there a hardware limitation so otg will never work? 



I'm thinking of getting this tablet, I thought of trading Asus Fonepad which I got as a present for this one, do you recommend it?


----------



## objr (Aug 13, 2013)

*ROOT or UNROOT Devices*

For everyone who want's to ROOT or UNROOT his device check out Framaroot.apk USED and ROOTED it with superSU!

http://youtu.be/u2SlL7K16bk
There are a lot of uTube Videos. Check them out!


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## tomrev (Aug 14, 2013)

*OTG fuction*



egyulev said:


> Hi, about the OTG again. Today I made a test with POWERED USB hub and I successfully connected a mouse and a keyboard, and they worked! I tried also with USB stick and a USB sound card, but with no luck, the were not recognized. So even now with the 4.2.1 there is some kind of otg functionality, but may be with the upgrade to 4.2.2 it will fully work.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It looks like don't clear which degree HD7 support OTG but that usb port not just for charging and  files transfering.
I bought HD7 through online shop and I thought that it would support OTG like predecessor. I would not buy it If I knew that before. Highly hope for 4.2.2 update to fully activate OTG support.


----------



## enkelad (Aug 14, 2013)

Can anyone confirm is OTG going to work with some future updates?


----------



## KalleEatingBrain (Aug 14, 2013)

I just checked out the MTK tools and was able to extract boot.img and more. Also I softbricked my device while trying to flash CWM. This issue should be solvable as soon as Asus releases flashable firmware.


----------



## kaneco (Aug 16, 2013)

*OTG 3g PEN an OTG to HDMI*

Hello all

Can anyone please clarify me about this?

It is possible to use this adapters to use the usb otg port to connect to hdmi and 3g data cards pen

1- This for powered form the power supply  the 3g pen on the tablet

On attach

2-This one to "create a mhl hdmi port powered from power supply 

On attach


Best regards


----------



## BrBucket (Aug 16, 2013)

I also softbricked my ME173 after editing the build.prop, is there any way to upload a new build.prop to the device?
Or I have to wait for a custom recovery?


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Aug 16, 2013)

BrBucket said:


> I also softbricked my ME173 after editing the build.prop, is there any way to upload a new build.prop to the device?
> Or I have to wait for a custom recovery?

Click to collapse



If You can see device over adb, have root and usb debugging enabled, You can push original build.prop and set permissions.

In my case I couldn't get access over adb. So now my MEMO Pad in service.


----------



## BrBucket (Aug 16, 2013)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> If You can see device over adb, have root and usb debugging enabled, You can push original build.prop and set permissions.
> 
> In my case I couldn't get access over adb. So now my MEMO Pad in service.

Click to collapse



OK thanks, guess I'll have to service it then. Can't get access over adb also.


----------



## enkelad (Aug 16, 2013)

Why is my bluetooth transfer so slow? IT's about 60 kbps. That's too slow for BT 4.0. On my laptop is BT 3.0 so they should be compatible speedwise. 

What could be the problem?


----------



## psixichka (Aug 16, 2013)

ok since there is no dedicated forum/thread maybe you guys can help? How do you edit the # of screens on an unrooted device?
plus what roms are available& whats the benefit of rooting this particular device?


----------



## enkelad (Aug 16, 2013)

screens edit pinch on the home screen, u get several options from there or install another launcher


----------



## ericmaxman (Aug 17, 2013)

psixichka said:


> ok since there is no dedicated forum/thread maybe you guys can help? How do you edit the # of screens on an unrooted device?
> plus what roms are available& whats the benefit of rooting this particular device?

Click to collapse



Block ads, change CPU governor, backup system image, xposed framework support, remove bloat apps, titanium backup etc

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## pine2103 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

My MPHD7 has been rooted, thanks for the posting. But now, I cant find how to add cwm recovery to it. So you guys, can you help me about this?
Thanks alot.


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Aug 18, 2013)

pine2103 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My MPHD7 has been rooted, thanks for the posting. But now, I cant find how to add cwm recovery to it. So you guys, can you help me about this?
> Thanks alot.

Click to collapse



Don't flash custom recovery. You will brick device.


----------



## LeoNg628 (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow, how come so fast to root this small Tablet....I'm still wondering buy it or not, seems it's worth to buy~


----------



## Sprint82 (Aug 18, 2013)

LeoNg628 said:


> seems it's worth to buy~

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's really worth.


----------



## synistron (Aug 18, 2013)

Sprint82 said:


> Yeah, it's really worth.

Click to collapse



Hello, I've accidentally deleted the stock calendar files (Calendar, Calendar Storage and Calendar Sync Adapter) after a root. I have the same problem as this person

I found some of these files here but I'm not sure if I can use them since it is for Nook (and I don't want to break it any more than I already did).

So I'm wondering if anyone could provide me with the original Asus Memo Pad HD 7 files?

I apologize if I'm not posting in the right place... I've spent all day trying to fix this but I'm not getting anywhere.


----------



## biceman (Aug 20, 2013)

Thees two ae the files that I have found to be related with calendar. Hope it helps!


----------



## ramonn22 (Aug 20, 2013)

sorry for my bad English. Today I was messing my new Asus Memopad HD 7 and discovered the application CPU  Identifier that has 2GB of RAM
but only one usable


----------



## Muffel2k (Aug 20, 2013)

I bought the pad today and went to. Fortunately I checked this forum about the OTG capability of the pad. After reading this "bad" news I just had a web chat with an ASUS represantative and he said that it's NOT possible to use an OTG cable with i.e. a SD card reader to transfer files from a full size card directly to the pad ... well his option was to use another computer and send it by bluetooth *cough*

Thank god I didn't opened the packaging yet so I can return the pad tomorrow ... such a beautiful tablet and not OTG ... too sad


----------



## KalleEatingBrain (Aug 21, 2013)

*research.*

Hey,
I did a bit of research on the device:
Mediatek who provide the CPU are a small company that used to build chips for MP3-Players, ebook-reader and wireless chipsets.
Their newer CPUs for "low-end" devices like our memo pad are somehow pretty common, but not very documented, because mostly non-tech-savy people buy low-end smartphones. Mediatek claims to be linux friendly and offers a email request service. I will try to get in contact with them in the next few day to see what they could do for us, thinking about CyanogenMod, etc.  
The MTK8125 is their new flagship, and the memo pad and a acer iconia tablet are the first and only devices to use it, maybe following the acer threads, too, could improve development for things the devices have in common. 

Older smartphones that shipped with MTK6589 CPUs could be rooted and backed up with this piece of software:
[UTIL][WIN][MT65xx] MTK Droid Root & Tools | MediaTek Android Smartphone
The MTK Droid Root & Tools were able to identify the memopad and I was able to create a system backup. Creating CWM with this tool works* but flashing it turns the tablet into a brick.
Now, having a boot.img and a lot of other system files, we could really start thinking about some serious development. 
For flashing the SP Flashtool could be relevant but I have not tested it, yet. 
Sadly both tools are for windows and gui-only, so I have no idea what they really do. 

I hope someone could turn this into something useful, because I really liked to see Cyanogenmod on this awesome device.
If you need the backup I created for anything or any other backup  , drop me a message. 
Best regards, 
Kalle

EDIT:
* How to install CWM on most rooted mtk devices


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## Muffel2k (Aug 21, 2013)

rofl ... just had another chat with a different ASUS guy through the web chat support and he told me that USB-OTG is indeed supported by the pad, at least the hardware is supporting this so it might be a software problem ... connecting a USB stick or a USB card reader should work if you use a USB 2.0 OTG cable ...


----------



## et1ssgmiller (Aug 21, 2013)

Muffel2k said:


> rofl ... just had another chat with a different ASUS guy through the web chat support and he told me that USB-OTG is indeed supported by the pad, at least the hardware is supporting this so it might be a software problem ... connecting a USB stick or a USB card reader should work if you use a USB 2.0 OTG cable ...

Click to collapse



I was told by two different online ASUS people that the USB-OTG should work.  I have a USB 2.0 OTG cable, loaded the USB Host Diagnostics apk by Chainfire, followed all the instructions, it attempted to "fix" the firmware.  Still doesn't see the USB stick.


----------



## krugm0f0 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks. I rooted my gf's pad just now. Can't believe there isn't a forum for the pad yet?


----------



## Muffel2k (Aug 22, 2013)

et1ssgmiller said:


> I was told by two different online ASUS people that the USB-OTG should work.  I have a USB 2.0 OTG cable, loaded the USB Host Diagnostics apk by Chainfire, followed all the instructions, it attempted to "fix" the firmware.  Still doesn't see the USB stick.

Click to collapse



I returned mine this morning and picked up a Hisense Sero 7 Pro at Walmart. That one worked right out of the box with the Nexus Media Importer. It's a bit heavier but feels better and it seems that the display does not gather as much grease and fingerprints than the Memo display. 

So before everyone now rush and picks up a Hisense Sero 7 Pro I have just done this because I will fly back home next week and in case I am not fully satisifed I can return it. I am nearly 100% sure that with a custom kernel the Memo will get the same OTG capability as the Nexus 7 / Hisense Sero 7 Pro. More important is that the Memo will get custom roms more likely than the Hisense.


----------



## stifnec (Aug 22, 2013)

need some help I successfully rooted my Asus Memo Pad hd 7 then I install the chainfire, after installing it and and tried to install the drivers, which I forgot to put it in the root folder (my bad), now my tab is stuck on the Asus logo with the circle going on circle. Tried to reset it to factory but still the same. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Aug 22, 2013)

stifnec said:


> need some help I successfully rooted my Asus Memo Pad hd 7 then I install the chainfire, after installing it and and tried to install the drivers, which I forgot to put it in the root folder (my bad), now my tab is stuck on the Asus logo with the circle going on circle. Tried to reset it to factory but still the same. any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



look in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2391593


----------



## stifnec (Aug 22, 2013)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> look in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2391593

Click to collapse



I tried this but unfortunately while the tablet is loading (asus logo) my computer is unable to install the driver. After a couple of tries it was able to install it but then I'm always getting a code 10 from the device. I have a question, if you do a wipe on cache and reset it to factory reset, can they still detect if the device is rooted? I mean I can't use ADB or fastboot and all on this as the device always getting code 10 when trying to detect it.


----------



## et1ssgmiller (Aug 26, 2013)

*Start up with battery < 30%*

Does anyone know if there is a way to get the tablet to start up after the battery has reached 30% or less?  When I try to power up the tablet I get a big battery icon with a red level in it.  But the tablet won't start unless I plug in the charger.  No problems powering up if the batter level is > 30%. Is this something that can be turned off, or defeated?  I'm use to letting my other tablets batteries run down to <20% before charging them.  I haven't seen any guidance in the users manual or on the web site.


----------



## antbkr (Aug 26, 2013)

*Thanks*

I'm rooted with motochopper [on ubuntu] and it's working perfectly. Thanks.
Build version: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711


----------



## Insane` (Aug 26, 2013)

et1ssgmiller said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to get the tablet to start up after the battery has reached 30% or less?  When I try to power up the tablet I get a big battery icon with a red level in it.  But the tablet won't start unless I plug in the charger.  No problems powering up if the batter level is > 30%. Is this something that can be turned off, or defeated?  I'm use to letting my other tablets batteries run down to <20% before charging them.  I haven't seen any guidance in the users manual or on the web site.

Click to collapse



I started it with even 6% battery left, your battery stats must be off, checkout a app witch shows voltage, if its over 3.3 v is fine


----------



## ericmaxman (Aug 27, 2013)

Could a new update be coming soon?







Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## BrBucket (Aug 27, 2013)

After editing my build.prop the memo pad does not boot any more and is not accessible through adb.
Can someone send me an original build.prop?
Maybe there is a way to create an update.zip where the build.prop gets replaced by the Original(?)
Any tips on how to create the update.zip for replacing the build.prop are welcome.


----------



## geelu (Aug 27, 2013)

stifnec said:


> I tried this but unfortunately while the tablet is loading (asus logo) my computer is unable to install the driver. After a couple of tries it was able to install it but then I'm always getting a code 10 from the device. I have a question, if you do a wipe on cache and reset it to factory reset, can they still detect if the device is rooted? I mean I can't use ADB or fastboot and all on this as the device always getting code 10 when trying to detect it.

Click to collapse



Are you using Windows 7 64bit? I have the same problem with Windows7 64bit. It has to be a driver problem, because my old Windows XP has found the tablet and installed the drivers without error.

I haven't found a solution for that right now, but i'm still searching for it. I will write again when i found one.


----------



## stifnec (Aug 28, 2013)

geelu said:


> Are you using Windows 7 64bit? I have the same problem with Windows7 64bit. It has to be a driver problem, because my old Windows XP has found the tablet and installed the drivers without error.
> 
> I haven't found a solution for that right now, but i'm still searching for it. I will write again when i found one.

Click to collapse



yes I'm using a Win 7 64bit. Actually I manage to install it but the problem now is, the computer will detect the USB, then after a few minutes it willl go CODE 10, like the tablet is not being detected anymore.


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Aug 28, 2013)

I am very interested in acquiring this equipment, however my purchase only holds whether the OTG cable works with a USB 3G.

Works well? Can anyone confirm me this information?

Regards,
Jorge Moreira


----------



## ericmaxman (Aug 29, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> I am very interested in acquiring this equipment, however my purchase only holds whether the OTG cable works with a USB 3G.
> 
> Works well? Can anyone confirm me this information?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OTG does not work. No OTG support here.

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## mm2m.mm2m (Aug 29, 2013)

*OTG Functionality*

in the name of Allah
hi everyone
First: Please forgive me for bad English
Second: Such a great tablet and no OTG?!!! I cant believe. I think there is a software issue and not a hardware one. If the 4.2.2 firmware is lunched?
who can say it will 100% solve the problem? I have ordered this pad recently but i didn't know such problem.


----------



## Exothermic (Aug 29, 2013)

stifnec said:


> yes I'm using a Win 7 64bit. Actually I manage to install it but the problem now is, the computer will detect the USB, then after a few minutes it willl go CODE 10, like the tablet is not being detected anymore.

Click to collapse



http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME173X/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

This is a direct link to the drivers on Asus's website.

Go to device manager uninstall the current drivers associated with the tablet. Then press action -> scan for hardware changes. ME173X should show up now. Then press browse my computer for drivers, then press let me pick, press have disk and then install the adb drivers.


----------



## stifnec (Aug 29, 2013)

tamil.soljahz said:


> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME173X/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip
> 
> This is a direct link to the drivers on Asus's website.
> 
> Go to device manager uninstall the current drivers associated with the tablet. Then press action -> scan for hardware changes. ME173X should show up now. Then press browse my computer for drivers, then press let me pick, press have disk and then install the adb drivers.

Click to collapse




already did this and the drivers are installed properly but each time I connect the device after a few minutes it will go code 10.anyhow I gave up and send it to Asus they said they will replace the mobo, not really sure why though...


----------



## Exothermic (Aug 29, 2013)

stifnec said:


> already did this and the drivers are installed properly but each time I connect the device after a few minutes it will go code 10.anyhow I gave up and send it to Asus they said they will replace the mobo, not really sure why though...

Click to collapse



It might be a faulty usb port on the mobo, I assume it's easier to replace the mobo then desolder the port and resolder the new one.

Anywho, I just picked a ME173x. Do you know how to access the stock recovery?


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## mody_man (Aug 29, 2013)

thx


----------



## stifnec (Aug 29, 2013)

tamil.soljahz said:


> It might be a faulty usb port on the mobo, I assume it's easier to replace the mobo then desolder the port and resolder the new one.
> 
> Anywho, I just picked a ME173x. Do you know how to access the stock recovery?

Click to collapse



Power + the Vol up ?


----------



## Neko2394 (Aug 29, 2013)

I've a problem with this tablet, when the screen displays white or gray, I can see some flickering but not all the time. Does anyone has the same problem ?


----------



## ericmaxman (Aug 29, 2013)

Neko2394 said:


> I've a problem with this tablet, when the screen displays white or gray, I can see some flickering but not all the time. Does anyone has the same problem ?

Click to collapse



I have the same issue..sometimes.....

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## tempurastylez (Aug 30, 2013)

*Asus Memopad HD7 Forum request*

Hi all,

The Asus Memopad HD7 is a low-budget device with great specs, and lots are sold already. In my opinion it deserves its own forum on XDA, if you think the same, then please post on the "New Device Forum Requests" thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------

I just came across a thread about making custom TWRP recoveries. Unfortunately, it is not for newbies like me.

Maybe there is someone out there who knows this stuff and is able to compile a working TWRP version for the Memopad HD7?

Here is a link for anyone interested in it: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1943625


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Aug 30, 2013)

tempurastylez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The Asus Memopad HD7 is a low-budget device with great specs, and lots are sold already. In my opinion it deserves its own forum on XDA, if you think the same, then please post on the "New Device Forum Requests" thread:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You will brick pad with custom recovery.


----------



## Sprint82 (Aug 30, 2013)

Neko2394 said:


> I've a problem with this tablet, when the screen displays white or gray, I can see some flickering but not all the time. Does anyone has the same problem ?

Click to collapse



I think it has to do with the battery saving options, there is an option for brightness control (don't know how it is called and the tablet is at home). Try to turn that option off and there should be no more flickering.


----------



## obscuresword (Aug 30, 2013)

Please give your thoughts when you get back. I really would like to know who the screens compare to each other. 

Sent from my YP-G1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tempurastylez (Aug 30, 2013)

Could you explain why installing a custom recovery on the Memo pad HD7 will brick it? Sorry for the noob question


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Aug 30, 2013)

tempurastylez said:


> Could you explain why installing a custom recovery on the Memo pad HD7 will brick it? Sorry for the noob question

Click to collapse



There is lack of information about this device. Looks like it have locked bootloader. Some guy from 4pda forum tried to flash custom recovery and he bricked the pad.


----------



## fqr (Aug 31, 2013)

Sprint82 said:


> I think it has to do with the battery saving options, there is an option for brightness control (don't know how it is called and the tablet is at home). Try to turn that option off and there should be no more flickering.

Click to collapse



i had the same problem and it was solved by unchecking "smart backlight adjuster" at settings>asus customsed settings. apparently the thing isn't as smart as asus thought 

apart from that my screen has a green/yellow tint and contrast isn't as good as it can be when watching movies. i reduced the false tinting with screen ajuster app, but that only allows you to increase colours, but not reduce... same with contrast (which is just useless)... 

does anybody know an app or tweak to adjust the colours and contrast in both ways?


----------



## mm2m.mm2m (Aug 31, 2013)

*؟*



mm2m.mm2m said:


> in the name of allah
> hi everyone
> first: Please forgive me for bad english
> second: Such a great tablet and no otg?!!! I cant believe. I think there is a software issue and not a hardware one. If the 4.2.2 firmware is lunched?
> Who can say it will 100% solve the problem? I have ordered this pad recently but i didn't know such problem.

Click to collapse



؟؟؟


----------



## tempurastylez (Sep 2, 2013)

*Micro SD card stuck*

Hello,

On some Memo Pad HD7 the SD card will umount itself, when you bend the tablet a little bit or push one of the buttons. Unfortunately, this issue happens on my pad and in a different forum some users report that putting a thin layer of tape on the micro sd card will make a more secure fit.
I put too many layers of tape on it, now the sd card fits really good but can't be ejected. Any idea on how to remove the sd card without taking apart the tablet?

Thanks in advance for ideas and help!


----------



## Insane` (Sep 2, 2013)

*gnison esteem*

I bet most of you who got a problem with Micro-SD slot, is because you fitted the card upside down first and damaged the secure lock, and that's understandable because ASUS did not marked or drowned how the SD card should be inserted, you have to be very careful and look inside that space first to identify the pins and insert the Micro-SD the correct order.


----------



## assa4 (Sep 4, 2013)

I need backup of  livewallpaper.apk, I deleted mine and now I can't update because Livewallpaper.apk cant be found.
I hope someone can help me with this and upload it, thanks :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Sep 4, 2013)

Here You go


----------



## assa4 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you very much, now it it tells me "LiveWallpapersPicker.apk" is missing
I really would appreciate if you could upload this too, thank you


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Sep 4, 2013)

assa4 said:


> Thank you very much, now it it tells me "LiveWallpapersPicker.apk" is missing
> I really would appreciate if you could upload this too, thank you

Click to collapse



Pick up


----------



## assa4 (Sep 4, 2013)

Great,I also need "Parentlock.apk" please, I hope this is the last app which is missing, is there a another(faster) way to check which apps are gone and needed to update?


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Sep 4, 2013)

assa4 said:


> Great,I also need "Parentlock.apk" please, I hope this is the last app which is missing, is there a another(faster) way to check which apps are gone and needed to update?

Click to collapse



Catch


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## assa4 (Sep 4, 2013)

*settlerbprdata*

thanks, "WeatherTime.apk" should be the last missing app


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Sep 4, 2013)

assa4 said:


> thanks, "WeatherTime.apk" should be the last missing app

Click to collapse



WeatherTime.zip - 18.39 MB


----------



## sajty (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi guys. I have strange problem with battery stats. They are resetting after some time in idle, so I see in battery stats only 99% in idle and nothing more. Another problem is, that I can use for example browser for an hour, but I don't see anything about browser in battery stats, only screen time and Wi-Fi, no info about used browser. Anyone has similar problem?


----------



## Sprint82 (Sep 6, 2013)

I have the same issue, battery full Level is only 99%.


----------



## psixichka (Sep 6, 2013)

Can someone please let me know how to get Awesome note Hd on this device? tia
i tried downloading it but it doesnt work


----------



## GeneralZod123 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Encryption?*

Hi all,

Has anyone managed to get Encryption working? I ditched my old, no-name tablet because the "Encryption" option was completely missing from the "Security" menu, and now I finding the same issue with the Memo Pad HD 7! Is there anything in particular I need to do to get it to show up?

I bought it from Currys in the UK yesterday, and it is running the stock Android 4.2.1.  Encryption is supposed to be a built-in feature for Android, so I can't imagine why two tablets I've bought don't seem to have the feature at all ...

Build number:

ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys

Cheers!


----------



## shadow452 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Asus original ROM*

if someone has the original ROM for MemoPad HD 7 (ME173X) and short instruction for instalation (refresh original state), I would be very grateful when he was kind enough to share with me.

Thx


----------



## mm2m.mm2m (Sep 8, 2013)

*OTG issue again - WiFi Hotspot*



mm2m.mm2m said:


> in the name of Allah
> hi everyone
> First: Please forgive me for bad English
> Second: Such a great tablet and no OTG?!!! I cant believe. I think there is a software issue and not a hardware one. If the 4.2.2 firmware is lunched?
> who can say it will 100% solve the problem? I have ordered this pad recently but i didn't know such problem.

Click to collapse



?

hello friends
if there any way to activate tethering on this tablet.

i managed to do so by an app and it temporarily activates that. And its menus are just resemble as other asus menus. i mean as if there is in fact the Hotspot capability but there is no any option in the tablet menus. Any Non hidden option??!


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Sep 8, 2013)

shadow452 said:


> if someone has the original ROM for MemoPad HD 7 (ME173X) and short instruction for instalation (refresh original state), I would be very grateful when he was kind enough to share with me.

Click to collapse



Ther is no flashable ROM's (stock/custom) for MemoPad HD 7 yet.

You can do only "wipe data/factory reset" from Recovery to restore original state.


----------



## shadow452 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Asus original ROM*



Hikari no Tenshi said:


> Ther is no flashable ROM's (stock/custom) for MemoPad HD 7 yet.
> 
> You can do only "wipe data/factory reset" from Recovery to restore original state.

Click to collapse





I tried but does not work. Its removal services settings, but services that I'm turned off not reset to factory (like softkeys, wallpaper, etc)


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Sep 8, 2013)

shadow452 said:


> I tried but does not work. Its removal services settings, but services that I'm turned off not reset to factory (like softkeys, wallpaper, etc)

Click to collapse



What do You trying to do?

If You have deleted system apps, then You have to manually install them to /system/app folder.


----------



## IronPatriot (Sep 8, 2013)

*Thank you very much!*



SoWhy said:


> Thank you very much! I had it attached as a camera, worked fine as well. ^^

Click to collapse



I looked and looked for a solution on why Windows 7 Enterprise 64bit did not have the drivers for ME173X.  I found the drivers from the Asus website and all over the internet.  They did not work.  I tried everything and almost gave up. 

I found your post as saying you attached as a camera.  I did that and ROOTED no problem.  I just wish I could have found this post 1 hour ago.


----------



## tomrev (Sep 8, 2013)

`





IronPatriot said:


> I looked and looked for a solution on why Windows 7 Enterprise 64bit did not have the drivers for ME173X.  I found the drivers from the Asus website and all over the internet.  They did not work.  I tried everything and almost gave up.
> 
> I found your post as saying you attached as a camera.  I did that and ROOTED no problem.  I just wish I could have found this post 1 hour ago.

Click to collapse



I have similar problem. You may  need to edit inf file. Check the device id in windows system and edit device id in inf file to match that.


----------



## turbodog125 (Sep 9, 2013)

*asus me173x rooting*

Good day:

I just rooted my unit as per the instructions and it says it is rooted. The reason for doing this was so that I could read my thumb drives via the otg adapter. I downloaded the android USB otg helper as well but the tablet still does not find the thumb drive.

Am I doing something wrong? Can it actually recognize the thumb drive? 

 Originally I was told by ASUS customer support that it will and they even spend several hours trying to get it to work but it wouldn't. Finally today I was told it couldn't.

My question is has anybody tried and gotten it to work?  If so please let me know the steps you followed!

Thanks


----------



## monkanowski (Sep 10, 2013)

*So this works with all builds?*

so this will root my 173x with no problems no softbricks of any kind if i follow these steps with motochopper? i love this thing its amazing and it would be a shame if this screwed me...im a little scared!


----------



## GeneralZod123 (Sep 10, 2013)

GeneralZod123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone managed to get Encryption working? I ditched my old, no-name tablet because the "Encryption" option was completely missing from the "Security" menu, and now I finding the same issue with the Memo Pad HD 7! Is there anything in particular I need to do to get it to show up?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump 

Can someone at least confirm whether or not they have the "Encryption" option on their Memo Pad HD 7? 

What would cause it to go missing? Is there any reason why a manufacturer would disable it on purpose?


----------



## tempurastylez (Sep 10, 2013)

It's also not available on my pad. Seems like they don't expect you to put important stuff on a cheap tablet


----------



## Kukec (Sep 10, 2013)

*iGO*

Does someone have iGO navigation for him? Or link? PLS


----------



## GeneralZod123 (Sep 10, 2013)

GeneralZod123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone managed to get Encryption working? I ditched my old, no-name tablet because the "Encryption" option was completely missing from the "Security" menu, and now I finding the same issue with the Memo Pad HD 7! Is there anything in particular I need to do to get it to show up?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





tempurastylez said:


> It's also not available on my pad. Seems like they don't expect you to put important stuff on a cheap tablet

Click to collapse



Thanks for the confirmation! Seems weird for a company to go out of their way to remove a useful feature provided for free; a real shame


----------



## astronman (Sep 11, 2013)

Kukec said:


> Does someone have iGO navigation for him? Or link? PLS

Click to collapse



I have. It work with no problem.


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## mostafait (Sep 16, 2013)

*Asus ME173X MeMO Pad HD7*

hi everyone

i have Asus MeMO Pad HD7 ! and forgot android lock pattern, please help me for unlocking!

i go to in recovery mod but recovery mode is locking!


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Sep 16, 2013)

mostafait said:


> hi everyone
> 
> i have Asus MeMO Pad HD7 ! and forgot android lock pattern, please help me for unlocking!
> 
> i go to in recovery mod but recovery mode is locking!

Click to collapse



[GUIDE][HOW-TO]Crack android pattern lock!


----------



## m800 (Sep 17, 2013)

thank you.
*the new version android 4.2.2 is root ok.*






---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------




mostafait said:


> hi everyone
> 
> i have Asus MeMO Pad HD7 ! and forgot android lock pattern, please help me for unlocking!
> 
> i go to in recovery mod but recovery mode is locking!

Click to collapse



IN recovery you need click the power button, then the recovery menu will display. you can select wipe user date. 
goog luck


----------



## monkanowski (Sep 17, 2013)

So no new news about anything at all with this tab?


Sent from my Asus Memo Pad HD7...Cuz its that beast it gets no dev!


----------



## m4r3k_sk (Sep 17, 2013)

*missing multi user*

why asus remove multi user profiles ?  this one missing me.. other android tablets with 4.2 have it


----------



## TheSwedishChef (Sep 17, 2013)

Multi user profiles can be enabled:

1. root the tablet (can be found here).
2. install "Build Prop Editor" or similar from play store.
3. add "fw.max_users=5" and save.
4. reboot
5.


----------



## GeneralZod123 (Sep 17, 2013)

Actually, re: lack of full-device encryption: can someone with a rooted device quickly check and tell me if the build.props contains a setting for 


```
ro.sec.fle.encryption
```

? Cheers!


----------



## TheSwedishChef (Sep 17, 2013)

I checked it, there are no ro.sec.xxx entries.  cheers


----------



## GeneralZod123 (Sep 17, 2013)

TheSwedishChef said:


> I checked it, there are no ro.sec.xxx entries.  cheers

Click to collapse



Oh well - bang goes that theory! Thanks for checking!


----------



## shakeador (Sep 17, 2013)

TheSwedishChef said:


> Multi user profiles can be enabled:
> 
> 1. root the tablet (can be found here).
> 2. install "Build Prop Editor" or similar from play store.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have done this  but I cannot find the option to use this.


----------



## pmrocha (Sep 18, 2013)

shakeador said:


> I have done this  but I cannot find the option to use this.

Click to collapse



In Settings -> Device there should now be a "Users" entry (after Apps). There you can add the users. 

It works reasonably well. Playstore sometimes crashes and I haven't been able to activate viber on a secondary account. 

I do need to rotate the device every time I choose a different user, or it won't show the Pin/Pattern/Slide targets (though slide still unlocks)... Does everybody else have this problem? 

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TheSwedishChef (Sep 18, 2013)

pmrocha said:


> I do need to rotate the device every time I choose a different user, or it won't show the Pin/Pattern/Slide targets (though slide still unlocks)... Does everybody else have this problem?

Click to collapse



It's the same for me, rotating seems to be the only solution for that.


----------



## lokmer (Sep 19, 2013)

*Keyboard on ASUS*

Hi,

I have ASUS 173x, my keyboard do not work when I connect on micro USB. Do You know if I must enable something on tablet? I test keyboard and it is OK.


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Sep 19, 2013)

lokmer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have ASUS 173x, my keyboard do not work when I connect on micro USB. Do You know if I must enable something on tablet? I test keyboard and it is OK.

Click to collapse



Hi,

You need a OTG cable.

The OTG cable does not work in the normal way, with firmware version 4.2.1.

You will have to rooting the device and put a apk (OTG Helper) in play store (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.shajul.usbotg).

You will also need to connect a USB hub with external power. And oh yes connect the keyboard on the HUB.


Correct me if I'm wrong.

If I help you, press thanks button.

Best regards,
Jorge Moreira


----------



## lokmer (Sep 19, 2013)

*Keyboard on ASUS*

Thanks, Jorge.
I find on Internet OTG cable but I have keyboard with micro USB connector and I dont use standard USB.


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Sep 19, 2013)

lokmer said:


> Thanks, Jorge.
> I find on Internet OTG cable but I have keyboard with micro USB connector and I dont use standard USB.

Click to collapse



Purchase an adapter, like this:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB-Male-...t=UK_Computing_USB_Cables&hash=item5d3ffdb6a7


Regards,
Jorge Moreira


----------



## enkelad (Sep 19, 2013)

does anybody know why my otg cable is not working when i try to connect my phone (galaxy r) with memo pad? 

both are rooted, my phone recognizes flash drive and so, but it doesn't see the tablet. 

i installed usb otg helper app, but nothing happens?


----------



## MV10 (Sep 21, 2013)

Definitely a nice little tablet at a great price. Not really liking the new Android direction away from physical buttons (I have a few favorite older apps which have menus, but I guess they're set up in a very non-standard fashion as the menu soft-key doesn't show up).

I had forgotten how much I hate a vendor-locked device with all their unnecessary "improvements" and non-removable bloatware!


----------



## superdragonpt (Sep 21, 2013)

*Hi all*

Im about to buy this tablet, looks good for the price.
I see alot of you are looking for an custom recovery and roms.

Well since i have alot of experience with the MTK SoCs from Mediatek, i can say, it will be very dificult to build an rom* from sources*, Mediatek uses alot of closed sources, and the Sources i've checked in this thread are missing alot of resoures (they are incompleted).

Well tomorow is the big day, and if i buy this one, i will start working on an possible rom.

*Request: **For the guys that already rooted* *the tab:* can you please check under */system/app* what are the *.Mediatek and *.MTK  apps ?

Also please check if there is an * mediatek-res.apk*  under */system/framework*.

*B.Regards*


----------



## ericmaxman (Sep 22, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> *Hi all*
> 
> Im about to buy this tablet, looks good for the price.
> I see alot of you are looking for an custom recovery and roms.
> ...

Click to collapse



- MTKAndroidSuiteDaemon.apk
- MTKAndroidSuiteDaemon.odex
- Mtkbt.apk
- MtkBt.odex
- MTKLogger.apk
- MTKThermalManager.apk
- MTKThermalManager.odex
- MtkWorldClockWidget.apk
- MtkWorldClockWidget.odex

mediatek-res.apk exists under /system/framework.


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## Kukec (Sep 22, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> *Hi all*
> 
> Im about to buy this tablet, looks good for the price.
> I see alot of you are looking for an custom recovery and roms.
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy this tablet and make Custom ROM. Please.


----------



## superdragonpt (Sep 22, 2013)

Kukec said:


> Buy this tablet and make Custom ROM. Please.

Click to collapse



I already bought it.

Btw there is another discuttion thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45829848#post45829848

Im already working on an recovery


----------



## MihaiA7X (Sep 23, 2013)

can someone please give me the latest version of the Stock Launcher? I deleted mine by mistake when I was doing some ROM cleaning. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Sep 23, 2013)

MihaiA7X said:


> can someone please give me the latest version of the Stock Launcher? I deleted mine by mistake when I was doing some ROM cleaning. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Launcher2 firmware version 4.2.2.91525_20130711


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Sep 23, 2013)

TheSwedishChef said:


> Multi user profiles can be enabled:
> 
> 1. root the tablet (can be found here).
> 2. install "Build Prop Editor" or similar from play store.
> ...

Click to collapse





Hi,
It worked.


----------



## 1asbak1 (Sep 24, 2013)

He guys' I screwd something up..

Now my system ui is force closing all the time.

I did all sorts of cache cleaning and or factory reset but nothing seems to be working...

Can someone please upload there backed up via titanium backup version of 
Their. 'System ui' thanks!

Edit:
A coppy from /system/app/ would be enough also. Please.


----------



## ericmaxman (Sep 25, 2013)

1asbak1 said:


> He guys' I screwd something up..
> 
> Now my system ui is force closing all the time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did u installed anything that could have caused that crash to occur?

Sent from my WM8880-MID using xda app-developers app


----------



## objr (Sep 25, 2013)

*System/App backUp*

Can any one Please upload and help me with the original SYSTEM/APP files? (I mean all of them included apk and none)!
Please I need this or I have to take it in assistance...


----------



## Exothermic (Sep 25, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> I already bought it.
> 
> Btw there is another discuttion thread:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't you make another thread and keep us updated on your progress? Hopefully, it'll also attract more devs and help in getting us a subforum as well.


----------



## superdragonpt (Sep 27, 2013)

Exothermic said:


> Why don't you make another thread and keep us updated on your progress? Hopefully, it'll also attract more devs and help in getting us a subforum as well.

Click to collapse



OK.
If i get it done, of course i will open an new thread, and keep you all up to date.

Working at the moment on an CWM _*Based*_ recovery for our ASUS.

The problem now, is the proctection ASUS put on the Bootloader...
And there is one "service" that for what i gather, records the amount of times , the spt/boot/recovery partion is flashed...

I really dont like what ASUS is doing with this "protection" system.


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

I just got this text http://www.androidjunkies.com/how-to-officially-unlock-the-bootloader-on-supported-asus-devices/ , and wonder if it is possible to do this in the Asus Memo Pad HD 7 (ME173X) to unlock the bootloader?

Can anyone clarify? 

I have also managed to find the application.

Regards,
Jorge Moreira


----------



## Erick Riofrio (Sep 27, 2013)

*New. firmware memo pad hd 7*

Hello, I tried to root the pad with build number 4.2.3 and it worked very well.


----------



## nikisi (Sep 27, 2013)

When you update to 4.2.3 build ?

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exoceres (Sep 27, 2013)

*corrupted firmware?*

Hello everyone, I apologize in advance for posting incorrectly or anything else like punctuation. I just bought the memo pad hd 7 and rooted it successfully using motochopper but for some reason it will not update to firmware 4.2.2 I keep getting an error. I would really appreciate any and all advice as to why my device keeps falling to update. Thank you in advance i'm very much a noob to all this.


----------



## monkanowski (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey, greenhorn....cant wait to see your work!!

Asus Memo Pad HD7


----------



## goldwoods (Oct 1, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> I already bought it.
> 
> Btw there is another discuttion thread:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dear, friend!
I found that Mt8125 and MT8389 are the same architecture, but MT8389 has the 3G option, MT8125 none. 
The Anol Novo 7 Ax1 use MT8389 and has its own recovery, I found it in an Indonesian Forum.
Hope it help you!

Here is the link
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ezuz96toogdmn47/CWM.rar


----------



## loctamarin (Oct 1, 2013)

First, sorry for my bad english.

I just buy an OTG cable.
My Memo Pad HD is rooted thanks to you.
I install USB OTG Helper from the Market.
I put a T USB cable :
-> Got USB power from my PC.
-> Connect USB OTG cable to Memo PAd HD
-> USB 2,5 HDD

And, It 's work !
The HDD is mounted and i can navigate in the HDD repertories !


----------



## chchin (Oct 1, 2013)

*Asus Memo Pad HD 7 Gyroscope sensor*

why my memo pad hd7 no gyroscope sensor?
or 
asus memo pad hd7 do not have gyroscope sensor?


----------



## MV10 (Oct 1, 2013)

chchin said:


> why my memo pad hd7 no gyroscope sensor?
> or
> asus memo pad hd7 do not have gyroscope sensor?

Click to collapse



Not surprising. Gyroscopes are still uncommon.

Last time I looked, less than 30 devices have a gyroscope (mainly the newer LG and Samsung phones).


----------



## chchin (Oct 1, 2013)

*Gyroscope*



MV10 said:


> Not surprising. Gyroscopes are still uncommon.
> 
> Last time I looked, less than 30 devices have a gyroscope (mainly the newer LG and Samsung phones).

Click to collapse



But as Asus website stat : //w w w.a sus. c om/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_MeMO_Pad_HD_7/#specifications

it got G-Sensor

and //w w w.g smarena. c om/asus_memo_pad_hd7-5492.php also stat *Sensors* Accelerometer, gyro, compass

or 

am I misunderstand the G-Sensor meaning?


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## psixichka (Oct 1, 2013)

i'm on  build 4.2.1 i want to update but it says no update available?? how did you guys update?


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 1, 2013)

psixichka said:


> i'm on  build 4.2.1 i want to update but it says no update available?? how did you guys update?

Click to collapse



Says exactly the same.


----------



## tomashokenberi (Oct 1, 2013)

chchin said:


> But as Asus website stat : //w w w.a sus. c om/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_MeMO_Pad_HD_7/#specifications
> 
> it got G-Sensor
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



G-sensor is not gyroscope. G-sensor is an accelerometer, capable detecting acceleration in multiple axis, but not real gyro.


----------



## gagan313 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi guys welcome me into this forum.... i am experienced with android since 2011 but just a little in the developing side.... i got this tablet after my VERSUS touchtab 8 broke down and took it back to pc world and exchanged for this..... this tablet is awesome..... i rooted it..... but OTG is lacking which I hope can be resolved in the upcoming updates... 

Along with a few people i too cannot update past 4.2.1 it says no updates avail or somthing like that.
 I hope I can help as much as I can.


----------



## tomashokenberi (Oct 1, 2013)

gagan313 said:


> Hi guys welcome me into this forum.... i am experienced with android since 2011 but just a little in the developing side.... i got this tablet after my VERSUS touchtab 8 broke down and took it back to pc world and exchanged for this..... this tablet is awesome..... i rooted it..... but OTG is lacking which I hope can be resolved in the upcoming updates...
> 
> Along with a few people i too cannot update past 4.2.1 it says no updates avail or somthing like that.
> I hope I can help as much as I can.

Click to collapse



I,m afraid that no update will solve this issue. It's not software but hardware issue - no power for usb otg devices is provided. You still can use OTG cable with separate connector for external power to see and mount external devices right now (with third party usb otg software).


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 1, 2013)

tomashokenberi said:


> I,m afraid that no update will solve this issue. It's not software but hardware issue - no power for usb otg devices is provided. You still can use OTG cable with separate connector for external power to see and mount external devices right now (with third party usb otg software).

Click to collapse



I still think that is possible with a new firmware update or even a custom rom and new kernel.

Regards,
Jorge Moreira


Enviado do meu ME173X utilizando Tapatalk 4


----------



## tomashokenberi (Oct 1, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> I still think that is possible with a new firmware update or even a custom rom and new kernel.
> 
> Regards,
> Jorge Moreira
> ...

Click to collapse



But there is nothing preventing tablet to connect external devices via OTG right now, if necessary power is provided, thus i can't see what kind of software change will provide power to external devices, and why it is not possible right now. It's not Android version issue.

Bellow are images of my setup, where power is provided from PC usb port, and ME173X (with USB OTG mount app from play store) recognizes USB HDD:












I would be more than happy if it is software problem, but it seems highly unlikely, except if Asus software engineers have provided us with unfinished firmware.


----------



## thuangsith (Oct 1, 2013)

*Whatsapp*

Hi there,

I installed Whatsapp and it says that it is not support on this tablet, any version or method making it works???

And also, how can I remote the display of tablet onto my win7 pc?, any recommended app?

Thanks a lot


----------



## vlahoskwn (Oct 1, 2013)

12


----------



## MV10 (Oct 2, 2013)

chchin said:


> But as Asus website stat : //w w w.a sus. c om/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_MeMO_Pad_HD_7/#specifications
> 
> it got G-Sensor
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I assume "G-sensor" means a gravity sensor (which is separate from an accelerometer).


----------



## monux (Oct 2, 2013)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> Catch

Click to collapse



hello, i've deleted ParentLock, now i'm trying to reinstall it but the system block my operation.

anyone have an idea to complete this operation??

many thanks


----------



## gagan313 (Oct 2, 2013)

tomashokenberi said:


> I,m afraid that no update will solve this issue. It's not software but hardware issue - no power for usb otg devices is provided. You still can use OTG cable with separate connector for external power to see and mount external devices right now (with third party usb otg software).

Click to collapse



I saw a video i dont know if it helps but watch this and hopefully somebody can explain to me why in the permissions usb host is visible....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaXYMx8-SZ4

ps( this video drags a bit.. lol


----------



## nikisi (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello !

Today I recived 120MB update for my MemoPad HD7.
Build: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716-20130918   Android version: 4.2.2

Changes on first look:

Added user accounts support
Added Google Hangouts insted of Talk
Improved overal system stability

Can someone try OTG support in this update?


----------



## sajty (Oct 2, 2013)

deleted


----------



## gagan313 (Oct 2, 2013)

nikisi said:


> Hello !
> 
> Today I recived 120MB update for my MemoPad HD7.
> Build: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716-20130918   Android version: 4.2.2
> ...

Click to collapse



 Hi my friend im realllly happy......... I managed to get a full usb hub working with otg on 4.2.1 without power but!!!!! a BIG BUT!!   i had to source the power from my PC as the power source ... Nevethe less it works beautifully...... im happy that the otg has the support... this means that as Asus are currently working on porting over 4.3 firmware( its going to take some time) we will be getting more compatibility throughout the smaller updates and potentially lead to a dramtic difference in performance/ability from 4.1 to 4.3  im downloading 4.2.2 update now !!:silly: see you on the other side for results
:laugh::laugh::laugh:

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------




nikisi said:


> Hello !
> 
> Today I recived 120MB update for my MemoPad HD7.
> Build: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716-20130918   Android version: 4.2.2
> ...

Click to collapse



ok i did the update but... this is odd....The app compatibility and optimization is fine but now i cannot download any apps off of the app store.?? anyone help me?


----------



## lazy_ursache (Oct 2, 2013)

Remove the google account and add this again may solve the problem!

EDIT!
Nop this is* not working*!

*Same result with this : *
Go to "Settings"
Tap “Applications”
Tap “Manage Applications”
Select "All"
Scroll to and tap “Google Play Store”
Tap “Force Stop”, tap “OK”, tap “Clear data”, and tap "OK".
Tap the Back button to get back to the applications list.
Scroll to and tap “Google Service Framework”
Tap “Force Stop”, tap “OK”, tap “Clear data”, and tap "OK".
Now reboot (switch on & off) your device.

*and this *

In order to resolve the  rror "DF-BPA-10", perform the following:
    Open up the "Settings" app on your android device, then navigate to "Application manager".
    Find "Google Play Store" on the list (should be alphabetical) and tap it.
    Tap the "Force stop" button and confirm to close the application.
    Tap the "Uninstall updates" button and confirm. This will take the Play Store back to the factory version.
    Open up the Play Store and accept terms & conditions.


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Please help*

I need help, i try update my memo pad via ota to android 4.2.2 and i have a Error during installation, why?

And now i can´t download  anything on google play


----------



## pmrocha (Oct 2, 2013)

Has anyone rooted and with multiple users enabled via build.prop applied this last update successfuly? Do the users and their data survive? 

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bobred (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi,

ran into update errors with Gallery2.apk/Gallery2.odex in /system/app - recovery says md5 checksum is wrong.
Have no idea why.

Could someone please upload originla Gallery2.apk and Gallery2.odex from /system/app?

Thank you very much


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 2, 2013)

i deleted some apps with titanium backup and now i have some problems i can reinstall the original rom, how i can? Please help


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Oct 2, 2013)

bobred said:


> Hi,
> 
> ran into update errors with Gallery2.apk/Gallery2.odex in /system/app - recovery says md5 checksum is wrong.
> Have no idea why.
> ...

Click to collapse



Gallery2.apk


----------



## aigaming (Oct 3, 2013)

nikisi said:


> Hello !
> 
> Today I recived 120MB update for my MemoPad HD7.
> Build: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716-20130918   Android version: 4.2.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you pls post your build.prop original file couse i can't update my memo duo to assert failed error(build,prop) 
I will try with your build prop,tnx


----------



## pmrocha (Oct 3, 2013)

Well, I installed the update. It failed at first - I reverted the build.prop file (multi-user was activated), changed permissions to 644 and unrooted. 
It worked fine. All users and respective data is as it should be! Just had to enter each user's name again (at first user login).

And the screen unlock when changing users is working fine now, no need to rotate the thing to be able to unlock properly! 

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## insanean (Oct 3, 2013)

*Help*

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this as I am very new to android and this forum.  I have the asus me173x and used this thread to figure out how to root it.  I received a firmware update this evening and after rebooting, well, it won't boot.  I just see the asus logo and a spinning circle.  Is there any way to fix this or is it bricked?  I don't know what to do.  any help would be great.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## enkelad (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey, I've got this new update 4.2.4.06716_ everything works fine except goole play, every time i try to download or update app i get a message error connecting server, simply doesnt connect to google play. 

I was rooted before the update, does this make a difference? what to do?


----------



## gagan313 (Oct 3, 2013)

lazy_ursache said:


> Remove the google account and add this again may solve the problem!
> 
> EDIT!
> Nop this is* not working*!
> ...

Click to collapse



 Know this will sound weird but I had. All these problems and none of the solutions helped....I just about managed 1 app but even that froze half way........I basically uninstalled a

 The updates from Google framework Google services and Google play and then I removed my Google account and added attack again and synced it various times.. THEN it random
Y started downloading
....


----------



## bloodgnome (Oct 3, 2013)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> Gallery2.apk

Click to collapse



Thanks man. But now i get a phonesky.apk error. Do you have the phonesky.apk too ? Should be the market.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## egyulev (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi is it possible for someone to send me original build.prop file?
The update ends with erorr checking the integrity if my original build.prop, which I have editted before  
I need a non edited WW file.
Thank you very very much

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## corlau (Oct 3, 2013)

*brick*

i try install the update and now dont work.boot but stop when loading.enter recovery.if somebody uploud user data backup il maybe work


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 3, 2013)

Have I screwed up the thick. ￼

The update was giving error because the system / build.prop

I changed the permissions for 664

When reeniciar the Asus logo was upside down and not out there.

Can overcome this problem? if yes, how?

I can access fastboot mode.

What is the command to restore this?


Can You help me!


Enviado do meu ST23i utilizando Tapatalk 4


----------



## tomashokenberi (Oct 3, 2013)

gagan313 said:


> I saw a video i dont know if it helps but watch this and hopefully somebody can explain to me why in the permissions usb host is visible....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaXYMx8-SZ4
> 
> ps( this video drags a bit.. lol

Click to collapse



No, it does not change situation regarding OTG. Just to be sure, i copied related file, rebooted and tried to connect OTG, without additional power, and it does not work.

Yesterday, I have updated my HD7 from 4.2.1 to 4.2.2, and still no OTG,*without additional power*.


----------



## gagan313 (Oct 3, 2013)

tomashokenberi said:


> No, it does not change situation regarding OTG. Just to be sure, i copied related file, rebooted and tried to connect OTG, without additional power, and it does not work.
> 
> Yesterday, I have updated my HD7 from 4.2.1 to 4.2.2, and still no OTG,*without additional power*.

Click to collapse



 the new update really messed up my tablet... i has factory reset and everything to be able to install apps again.... i just meseed with play services frame and store settings and google account for it to sort of function again.....

Regarding the otg again..... I noticed a slight improvement in OTG support.....
BAsically:

In 4.2.1 I had to open usbhostdiagnostics app every time to connect my devices for it to function...

After 4.2.2 update I dont need to open anything it just works...... ( with external power from pc via usb-usb works beautifully but a lot of wires lol.)


----------



## sajty (Oct 3, 2013)

For those,who need system backup:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2339895&page=9

post #86.

And dont forget to hit Thanks button for   @Mike_BLN


----------



## egyulev (Oct 3, 2013)

sajty said:


> For those,who need system backup:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2339895&page=9
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I tried it but looks like the build.prop was edite before the backup was made, and it is RUS version. So it id not help me 
Anyone else?


----------



## sajty (Oct 3, 2013)

egyulev said:


> Hi, I tried it but looks like the build.prop was edite before the backup was made, and it is RUS version. So it id not help me
> Anyone else?

Click to collapse



I can upload my build.prop,i didnt modify it.But i am at work now and i have not tablet with me.So you have to wait for it till evening or another good soul can upload it.


----------



## egyulev (Oct 3, 2013)

sajty said:


> I can upload my build.prop,i didnt modify it.But i am at work now and i have not tablet with me.So you have to wait for it till evening or another good soul can upload it.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot! I realy appreciate your help. Ready to wait


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 3, 2013)

egyulev said:


> Thanks a lot! I realy appreciate your help. Ready to wait

Click to collapse



X2


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 3, 2013)

yeap if ur rooted , it will mess your update


----------



## chchin (Oct 3, 2013)

*unroot*



superdragonpt said:


> yeap if ur rooted , it will mess your update

Click to collapse



if I use framaroot once and now unroot it.
It will mess up the 4.2.2 update too?

I have root once time only, and unroot it after that, should I update it?


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 3, 2013)

if you unrooted , it should update just fine.
just make sure the *.su binary was removed from The /system/xbin, the superuser or superSu apks where removed from /system/APP and your build.prop is the stock one that came with the tab...


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## megacom2526 (Oct 3, 2013)

*i want Phonesky.apk ME173X for update OTA*

Please send Phonesky.apk ME173X i can't update OTA


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 3, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> if you unrooted , it should update just fine.
> just make sure the *.su binary was removed from The /system/xbin, the superuser or superSu apks where removed from /system/APP and your build.prop is the stock one that came with the tab...

Click to collapse



Hello

I can not find the folder / system / xbin. I did unroot and uninstalled all apps and  did a restore but still can not update, can you help me? sorry for bad english.


----------



## aigaming (Oct 3, 2013)

rafael_233 said:


> Hello
> 
> I can not find the folder / system / xbin. I did unroot and uninstalled all apps and  did a restore but still can not update, can you help me? sorry for bad english.

Click to collapse



You probably need as most of us a original build.prop,we are waiting for someone to upload it


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 3, 2013)

aigaming said:


> You probably need as most of us a original build.prop,we are waiting for someone to upload it

Click to collapse



and then just replace this file with the original?


----------



## sajty (Oct 3, 2013)

As i wrote, I can upload build.prop at the evening. But I am rooted, is it problem or not?

Sent from my GN


----------



## egyulev (Oct 3, 2013)

No if you have not change anything on the build.prop. And of course you haven't updated yet to 4.2.2  

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sajty (Oct 3, 2013)

No,i did not edited build.prop,but i already have 4.2.2 update...Why is it problem?


----------



## vull2808 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Update error.  factory reset not work.*



corlau said:


> i try install the update and now dont work.boot but stop when loading.enter recovery.if somebody uploud user data backup il maybe work

Click to collapse



 I have the same problem. Pls send the recovery file. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## egyulev (Oct 3, 2013)

Well, not sure, but it might be changed from the update. And the update itself is looking for the previous version (from 4.2.1).
May be someone else can send a build.prop file from 4.2.2 and I can have a look.

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 3, 2013)

someone can upload the original file build.prop please?


----------



## aigaming (Oct 3, 2013)

rafael_233 said:


> someone can upload the original file build.prop please?

Click to collapse



I think we all need default(unmoded) build.prop from user that didn't update couse when you update your build.prop changes(maybe someone that had updated has backup of original)


----------



## StegoStegmeier (Oct 3, 2013)

So at the moment it is not possible to keep rooted state and have latest patch?


----------



## aigaming (Oct 3, 2013)

StegoStegmeier said:


> So at the moment it is not possible to keep rooted state and have latest patch?

Click to collapse



It is,you just update and root again,it works for people that have updated from what i read 
For that to happend,you need unmoded build.prop,to unroot before update and just apply ota update  and then root it again 

Also,word of warning,guys,don't try to replace build.prop from anything you find on net,we need  a proper original build.prop that works.
We don't have cwm recovery(only stock) so if you brick your device with bad(wrong) build.prop you have no possibilty to restore it through adb(stock doesnt support adb) ad we only have fastboot


----------



## bloodgnome (Oct 3, 2013)

megacom2526 said:


> Please send Phonesky.apk ME173X i can't update OTA

Click to collapse



Use the Phonesky.apk from this Archive:

rapid.ufanet.ru/93941323

It worked for me...now I'm not stuck with the Phonesky.apk error but with a core.jar error. And in that case the File from the Archive doesn't work 

Could someone upload the core.jar from the 4.2.1 Version ?

Thanks.


----------



## vull2808 (Oct 3, 2013)

Update error. factory reset not work. Please help me!!!!!!!!!!!!:crying:


----------



## egyulev (Oct 3, 2013)

bloodgnome said:


> Use the Phonesky.apk from this Archive:
> 
> rapid.ufanet.ru/93941323
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here you are  I hope it works for you. Don't you have a original build.prop to share?


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Oct 3, 2013)

build.prop from 4.2.2.91525_20130711
SHA-1: c29f64016b962769409efb997540859d5622cd9d


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> build.prop from 4.2.2.91525_20130711
> SHA-1: c29f64016b962769409efb997540859d5622cd9d

Click to collapse



just go to the system folder and replace that file for my "build.prop"?


----------



## egyulev (Oct 3, 2013)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> build.prop from 4.2.2.91525_20130711
> SHA-1: c29f64016b962769409efb997540859d5622cd9d

Click to collapse



THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!:good::good::good:
Everything is OK now! I was able to upgrade and no problems so far.


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 3, 2013)

egyulev said:


> THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!:good::good::good:
> Everything is OK now! I was able to upgrade and no problems so far.

Click to collapse



Please help me, how i can replace this original build.prop for my build.prop?


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## aigaming (Oct 3, 2013)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> build.prop from 4.2.2.91525_20130711
> SHA-1: c29f64016b962769409efb997540859d5622cd9d

Click to collapse



Thank you 1000x bro,updating it right now     :good:                          edit(build.prop is good)

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 PM ----------




rafael_233 said:


> Please help me, how i can replace this original build.prop for my build.prop?

Click to collapse



You need to be rooted at first,download the one from attachment,copy it to your phone via usb(mtp storage) and then use some file manager to replace yours with that version.( i use file manager(the name))
You copy that to your internal system folderr(where original build.prop is located)


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Oct 3, 2013)

rafael_233 said:


> Please help me, how i can replace this original build.prop for my build.prop?

Click to collapse



Copy original build.prop from PC to Tab
Open file manager (for example, Root Explorer)
Set "system" directory as r/w
Copy build.prop to "system" folder and set permissions to rw-r--r--


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 3, 2013)

aigaming said:


> Thank you 1000x bro,updating it right now     :good:                          edit(build.prop is good)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




There is no way to send this file via fastboot? 

Regards,
Jorge


----------



## egyulev (Oct 3, 2013)

rafael_233 said:


> Please help me, how i can replace this original build.prop for my build.prop?

Click to collapse



First you have to root your tab. I used Framaroot. Then safe this build.prob as build.prop.bak in your root folder of the sdcard (which is your internal memory)
then install "build.prop Editor" form PlayStore and restore the saved build.prop.bak
I then I unrooted it before the update starts, just in case  
Good luck!


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 3, 2013)

egyulev said:


> First you have to root your tab. I used Framaroot. Then safe this build.prob as build.prop.bak in your root folder of the sdcard (which is your internal memory)
> then install "build.prop Editor" form PlayStore and restore the saved build.prop.bak
> I then I unrooted it before the update starts, just in case
> Good luck!

Click to collapse



I have rooted with framaroot and and i can´t replace the original build , i don´t have permissions,,, please hlep


----------



## aigaming (Oct 3, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> There is no way to send this file via fastboot?
> 
> Regards,
> Jorge

Click to collapse



I wrote in other thread that there is no way without adb 
Playing with build.prop without custom recovery can be unbrickable for our tablet


----------



## egyulev (Oct 3, 2013)

rafael_233 said:


> I have rooted with framaroot and and i can´t replace the original build , i don´t have permissions,,, please hlep

Click to collapse



Check if you have SuperSu installed, if not install it from Playstore (after you used framaroot) then restart. You have to grant permisuins to build.prop Editor


----------



## sajty (Oct 3, 2013)

So,do i need unroot first before updating?Or is there someone,who succesfully updated with existing root?


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 3, 2013)

aigaming said:


> I wrote in other thread that there is no way without adb
> Playing with build.prop without custom recovery can be unbrickable for our tablet

Click to collapse




Before doing the update, do the following:

Do download the update and then go to the / cache folder and copy the update to your pc and put here.

This update should already be possible to go through fastboot, right?

Is there any kind soul to do that? :crying:

I am very grateful.


----------



## fqr (Oct 3, 2013)

i did the update with an already rooted device. i lost root of course, but motochopper still works. the only bug/problem that i encountered was that the settings-app crashed all the time when i tried to enter the sound settings.

after a factory reset everything is fine now... but un-root before updating might be less hassle...


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 3, 2013)

egyulev said:


> Check if you have SuperSu installed, if not install it from Playstore (after you used framaroot) then restart. You have to grant permisuins to build.prop Editor

Click to collapse





Yes, i have superuser instaled. I have root explorer instaled but i can´t replace the new build.prop, why?


----------



## egyulev (Oct 3, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> Before doing the update, do the following:
> 
> Do download the update and then go to the / cache folder and copy the update to your pc and put here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here it is. I dont know if this what you think will work.
I'll keep the file on DB for 1day 
https://db.tt/W5uXLeYO

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------




rafael_233 said:


> Yes, i have superuser instaled. I have root explorer instaled but i can´t replace the new build.prop, why?

Click to collapse



Did you try with "build.prop Editor" from PlayStore?


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 3, 2013)

after i trying change build.prop my tab no rebOot, stay on asus logo, HELP ME!


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 3, 2013)

Me too. I replaced my build.prop and now stuck on the asus logo. Is this softbrick?


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 3, 2013)

petarmongoose said:


> me too. I replaced my build.prop and now stuck on the asus logo. Is this softbrick?

Click to collapse




please who can help?


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 3, 2013)

rafael_233 said:


> after i trying change build.prop my tab no rebOot, stay on asus logo, HELP ME!

Click to collapse





petarmongoose said:


> Me too. I replaced my build.prop and now stuck on the asus logo. Is this softbrick?

Click to collapse



You guys forgot to change the file permissions to 644.

Now also in my situation too :crying:


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 3, 2013)

Damn. What now? Service?


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 3, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> You guys forgot to change the file permissions to 644.
> 
> Now also in my situation too :crying:

Click to collapse



and now? (


----------



## Odinvn (Oct 3, 2013)

Sorry for my bad English!
I try to update my Memo Pad HD7 but I have problem with MyWater.apk, which I've removed by Titanium Backup.
Can someone post this apk for me, please!
Thank you very much.
Best Regards!


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 3, 2013)

*help*

my tablet won´t boot, stay on asus logo, help pls


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 3, 2013)

petarmongoose said:


> Damn. What now? Service?

Click to collapse





rafael_233 said:


> and now? (

Click to collapse



Already have provided the update.zip Thanks to @egyulev

Now it is trying to understand with some more experienced user, if it is possible to put the update through fastboot.

Of course you first have to put the bluid.prop inside the folder zip correctly.



Otherwise, we need to send for service :crying:


----------



## bloodgnome (Oct 3, 2013)

egyulev said:


> Here you are  I hope it works for you. Don't you have a original build.prop to share?

Click to collapse



Thank you so much my friend. It worked.

BUT now i get a core.odex error.

Would you be so kind and upload the core.odex too ?

Thanks so much.


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 3, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> Already have provided the update.zip Thanks to @egyulev
> 
> Now it is trying to understand with some more experienced user, if it is possible to put the update through fastboot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




is not possible to download software on asus website (http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_MeMO_Pad_HD_7/#support)  and install via fastboot or something? my tablet won´t boot, stay on asus logo


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 3, 2013)

rafael_233 said:


> is not possible to download software on asus website (http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_MeMO_Pad_HD_7/#support)  and install via fastboot or something? my tablet won´t boot, stay on asus logo

Click to collapse



We must be patient.

We made the mistake, we will try to fix it.

I'm trying to find out if it is possible to put the update in fastboot.

If they say that you can not put in fastboot, it will have to go for assistance. unfortunately :crying:


----------



## egyulev (Oct 3, 2013)

bloodgnome said:


> Thank you so much my friend. It worked.
> 
> BUT now i get a core.odex error.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry but I already updated mine. May be someone else...

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 3, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> We must be patient.
> 
> We made the mistake, we will try to fix it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



is not possible using a backup created by recovery mode?


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 3, 2013)

rafael_233 said:


> is not possible using a backup created by recovery mode?

Click to collapse



Nobody has managed to build a recovery for this model.

If there were, the case was solved easily.

Are working on it, as you can see in previous post's.


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 3, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> Nobody has managed to build a recovery for this model.
> 
> If there were, the case was solved easily.
> 
> Are working on it, as you can see in previous post's.

Click to collapse




ok, thank you. 'm really worried, did not want to be sending to the warranty and get it without a lot of time


----------



## gagan313 (Oct 3, 2013)

*regarding build.prop*

Hey guys i updated to 4.2.2 without unrooting and I have had some problems and factory reset dosnt work..... If i replace the build.prop and reset again will everything be better?


----------



## StegoStegmeier (Oct 3, 2013)

As I see quite a lot of problems here I think I won't apply the latest update. Or are there must have features or major improvements?


----------



## fqr (Oct 3, 2013)

apparently asus changed how the power saver app works. now when you enable smart saving, no matter whether ultra, or optimised, the CPU speed seems to be limited. Antutu benchmark results fall below 9k points... pover saving disabled youll get the normal 12k-13k points...


----------



## gagan313 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey guys i need urgent help asap!!!!

I tried factory reset on tablet and im in endless bootloop and upside down screen...... please help me!!!! i cant even reset
:crying:


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 3, 2013)

For reset hold power little longer.


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 3, 2013)

gagan313 said:


> Hey guys i need urgent help asap!!!!
> 
> I tried factory reset on tablet and im in endless bootloop and upside down screen...... please help me!!!! i cant even reset
> :crying:

Click to collapse



i have same problem, helppp


----------



## bloodgnome (Oct 3, 2013)

Now I'm n a bootloop too 

Asus Logo Flashing and every 30 seconds making a click noise (Kamera ?).

In my case i screwed up the core.jar and core.odex

I tried to push the files via adb/fastboot but nothing works (Device not found).


----------



## gagan313 (Oct 3, 2013)

nothing is working not even recovery mode.....whats hapening??


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 3, 2013)

gagan313 said:


> nothing is working not even recovery mode.....whats hapening??

Click to collapse




I do not know for sure, but I can not turn on the tablet and I am very concerned


----------



## gagan313 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey guys i can just about manage for access my external micro sd card in recovery mode but i do not have an image to restore... someone help?


----------



## anubis.genix (Oct 3, 2013)

i'm running into an error in the process of flashing. the message just says error and boots into 4.2.1 after some seconds. did a factory reset before. any idea what's going on?


----------



## gagan313 (Oct 3, 2013)

anubis.genix said:


> i'm running into an error in the process of flashing. the message just says error and boots into 4.2.1 after some seconds. did a factory reset before. any idea what's going on?

Click to collapse



how did you manage to flash it...

Is there an actual flashing file that i can put in sd card and flash in recovery?


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## anubis.genix (Oct 3, 2013)

gagan313 said:


> how did you manage to flash it...
> 
> Is there an actual flashing file that i can put in sd card and flash in recovery?

Click to collapse



I'm not able to flash it at all. The tablet is booting into recovery and starts flashing 4.2.2 and stops at ~50% with the error message.
2 minutes later it starts booting back into 4.2.1.


----------



## gagan313 (Oct 3, 2013)

anubis.genix said:


> I'm not able to flash it at all. The tablet is booting into recovery and starts flashing 4.2.2 and stops at ~50% with the error message.
> 2 minutes later it starts booting back into 4.2.1.

Click to collapse



oh ok


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 3, 2013)

gagan313 said:


> oh ok

Click to collapse



nobody knows how to solve this problem?


----------



## sajty (Oct 3, 2013)

Please,can someone upload original MagicSmokeWallpapers.apk (4.2.2/4.2.1 version)?During update flash,it always throws error on this app.I already tried the one from backup posted on page 9,but doesnt work.


----------



## anubis.genix (Oct 3, 2013)

sajty said:


> Please,can someone upload original MagicSmokeWallpapers.apk (4.2.2/4.2.1 version)?During update flash,it always throws error on this app.I already tried the one from backup posted on page 9,but doesnt work.

Click to collapse



here it is
http://www69.zippyshare.com/v/5844567/file.html


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 3, 2013)

don´t have any file via fastboot to use to replace the stock room?


----------



## gagan313 (Oct 3, 2013)

rafael_233 said:


> don´t have any file via fastboot to use to replace the stock room?

Click to collapse



im really stuggeling now.... i bought it from pc world... i wonder if they will swap for another one.....its under warranty....will they beable to trace the root of it becausei rooted it


----------



## brspart (Oct 3, 2013)

*app need*

please i need SoundRecorder.apk


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 3, 2013)

gagan313 said:


> im really stuggeling now.... i bought it from pc world... i wonder if they will swap for another one.....its under warranty....will they beable to trace the root of it becausei rooted it

Click to collapse




please explain better!


----------



## t0bb (Oct 4, 2013)

rafael_233 said:


> I do not know for sure, but I can not turn on the tablet and I am very concerned

Click to collapse



put it for a recharge. and don't panic. Turn on after a while.


----------



## sajty (Oct 4, 2013)

anubis.genix said:


> here it is
> http://www69.zippyshare.com/v/5844567/file.html

Click to collapse



No luck,still error. Its 4.2.2 or 4.2.1 version?


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 4, 2013)

my tablet won´t boot, stay on asus logo, any solution please?? hard reset not result


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 4, 2013)

rafael_233 said:


> my tablet won´t boot, stay on asus logo, any solution please?? hard reset not result

Click to collapse



I'm not at home now and I'll be late, also do not know if we can succeed with this step (I'm waiting for more experienced opinions), however if you want to try to install dlpkgfile.zip who provided here (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46136690&postcount=272) with Fastboot. 

For that, you need to put the tab in mode fastboot, put the file dlpkgfile.zip in the same folder with fasboot.

From the command line you write: fastboot flash dlpkfile.zip

Note that I have not tested, if they want to do is at your own risk.

Regards,
Jorge Moreira


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 4, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> I'm not at home now and I'll be late, also do not know if we can succeed with this step (I'm waiting for more experienced opinions), however if you want to try to install dlpkgfile.zip who provided here (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46136690&postcount=272) with Fastboot.
> 
> For that, you need to put the tab in mode fastboot, put the file dlpkgfile.zip in the same folder with fasboot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can explain the steps for me to try to solve the problem with this file please?


----------



## antbkr (Oct 4, 2013)

rafael_233 said:


> my tablet won´t boot, stay on asus logo, any solution please?? hard reset not result

Click to collapse





In bootloop

USB cable to PC

adb devices -l  ( list Memo Pad connected )

adb shell
su
mount -o rw,remount -t ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk0p3 /system
chmod 755 /system/build.prop
reboot


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 4, 2013)

antbkr said:


> In bootloop
> 
> USB cable to PC
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I am new to the world of android, and does not seem easy to solve the problem, did not want to send to service


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 4, 2013)

antbkr said:


> In bootloop
> 
> USB cable to PC
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I get error:device not found. I do this from cmd, in this folder : C:\adt-bundle-windows-x86\sdk\platform-tools. Where is a problem?


----------



## antbkr (Oct 4, 2013)

petarmongoose said:


> I get error:device not found. I do this from cmd, in this folder : C:\adt-bundle-windows-x86\sdk\platform-tools. Where is a problem?

Click to collapse



Work with enabled "USB Debugging" in "Developer options"
and correct usb driver. http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME173X/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Sry,  I using Linux for everything.


----------



## rafael_233 (Oct 4, 2013)

antbkr said:


> In bootloop
> 
> USB cable to PC
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can explain every step please? I have no way to turn on my tablet and i´m worried


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 4, 2013)

antbkr said:


> Work with enabled "USB Debugging" in "Developer options"
> and correct usb driver. http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME173X/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip
> 
> Sry,  I using Linux for everything.

Click to collapse



Tablet is softbricked, but usb debugging is turned on, becouse i rooted the device one step before i **** up him with build.prop permissions. In fastboot mode my pc recognise device but same thing happens. In bootloop there is no indication when plug in tablet on usb. I will try to install some drivers tonight, now i'm working. Thank you.


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## antbkr (Oct 4, 2013)

petarmongoose said:


> Tablet is softbricked, but usb debugging is turned on, becouse i rooted the device one step before i **** up him with build.prop permissions. In fastboot mode my pc recognise device but same thing happens. In bootloop there is no indication when plug in tablet on usb. I will try to install some drivers tonight, now i'm working. Thank you.

Click to collapse



'In bootloop there is no indication when plug in tablet on usb'. Yes, no indication when plug. But on Ubuntu adb working correctly in bootloop. This is not fastboot, adb. No need to enter fastboot. Stay in bootloop.


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 4, 2013)

Ok, i will try with drivers. I can try with ubuntu too, my friend is a linux user, but can you write here what should i download (drivers, adb for linux??? , i don't know anything about it  ). And 1 more thing, what exactly those commands doing? Change permissions for build.prop?


----------



## antbkr (Oct 4, 2013)

petarmongoose said:


> Ok, i will try with drivers. I can try with ubuntu too, my friend is a linux user, but can you write here what should i download (drivers, adb for linux??? , i don't know anything about it  ). And 1 more thing, what exactly those commands doing? Change permissions for build.prop?

Click to collapse



If you rooted by using motochopper, You can use this. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43108667&postcount=1
Motochopper package includes that file ( adb ). No need for anything else (on ubuntu, of course).
Yes, those commands change permission for 'build.prop' that's all.


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks man, i will try this soon and then i post here results. There is a lot of people here with same problem, softbrick with bad build.prop replace.


----------



## tempurastylez (Oct 4, 2013)

My me173x was rooted using framaroot. Before updating, I unfroze all the apps which I have usually frozen. None of the system apps were removed, and I haven't changed any other files.
So I updated, then realized I forgot to unroot. But the update went well, the root was gone, but rooting using framaroot worked well.


----------



## StegoStegmeier (Oct 4, 2013)

So the update issues just appear when you manually edited the prop file?


----------



## gagan313 (Oct 4, 2013)

Still in boot loop.... i dont have  controll over adb even though in fastboot mode it recognises my tablet but i cant push any files to flash..


----------



## StegoStegmeier (Oct 4, 2013)

Update and root with framaroot worked for me, no issues at all.


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 4, 2013)

Did you do it on linux? I will try tonight, my friend have made me portable usb with ubuntu.


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Oct 4, 2013)

gagan313 said:


> Still in boot loop.... i dont have  controll over adb even though in fastboot mode it recognises my tablet but i cant push any files to flash..

Click to collapse





Do you try in fastboot this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46162238&postcount=313

At this point I'm not home, but I think nothing is lost in trying.


But of course we can not be held responsible if something goes wrong.


----------



## StegoStegmeier (Oct 4, 2013)

Good luck to you


----------



## MihaiA7X (Oct 4, 2013)

I managed to save the 120mb firmware update to my PC. It has a .zip archive structure. I'll look into it see if there's anything new and a probable solution for those of us who rooted their devices and removed some of the beloved bloatware

can someone who hasn't updated yet post his/hers /system/app folder? because this update is a series of patches it adds play games and something called tag google it modifies some core libraries...i'm not exactly sure but it makes a MD5 check of the apps in system/app and if anything is changed...well no update...


----------



## numero2 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi all.
I updated the tablet with the latest update and now foldermount don't work anymore;

I get the message, "Error: extSdCard permission - FolderMount couldn't fix the external sdcard permission and ownership. This could lead to read/write issues for apps that try to access your mounter internal sd card folders. Please try to remount all pairs after a while manually."

Can anyone tell me how to solve?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## MihaiA7X (Oct 4, 2013)

Please help me with MagicSmokeWallpapers.apk (but I need the WW_memo-user) not the RUS_user version. Also VisualizationWallpapers.apk. Bassically I need this files from someone who is not from Russia!! Thank you! 

You can see whether it's RUS or WW by simply browsing your system apps with Titanium Backup


----------



## gagan313 (Oct 4, 2013)

Jorge Moreira said:


> Do you try in fastboot this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46162238&postcount=313
> 
> At this point I'm not home, but I think nothing is lost in trying.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 yup thats what i tried.. thanks i didnt work though


----------



## sajty (Oct 4, 2013)

MihaiA7X said:


> Please help me with MagicSmokeWallpapers.apk (but I need the WW_memo-user) not the RUS_user version. Also VisualizationWallpapers.apk. Bassically I need this files from someone who is not from Russia!! Thank you!
> 
> You can see whether it's RUS or WW by simply browsing your system apps with Titanium Backup

Click to collapse



I need this app too. Cannot pass through 4.2.4 update flash because of MagicSmokeWallpapers.apk check. Upload from someone with 4.2.1/4.2.2 well be appreciated.

Sent from my GN


----------



## MihaiA7X (Oct 4, 2013)

sajty said:


> I need this app too. Cannot pass through 4.2.4 update flash because of MagicSmokeWallpapers.apk check. Upload from someone with 4.2.1/4.2.2 well be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my GN

Click to collapse



it is not enough to be Android 4.2.1 it needs to be WW_user which means Worldwide version. The one's posted earlier were RUS_user which means Russian firmware and it is not good for us because the update checks for md5 checksums. We need the exact apks from the WW_user firmware so please someone who is NOT from Russia please post your /system/app folder here!!!

ME173X_*WW_user*_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys -- *EXCELLENT !!*
ME173X_*RUS_user*_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys -- *NOT GOOD !!*


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 4, 2013)

*help*



sajty said:


> I need this app too. Cannot pass through 4.2.4 update flash because of MagicSmokeWallpapers.apk check. Upload from someone with 4.2.1/4.2.2 well be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my GN

Click to collapse



I hope these will help.


----------



## sajty (Oct 4, 2013)

MihaiA7X said:


> it is not enough to be Android 4.2.1 it needs to be WW_user which means Worldwide version. The one's posted earlier were RUS_user which means Russian firmware and it is not good for us because the update checks for md5 checksums. We need the exact apks from the WW_user firmware so please someone who is NOT from Russia please post your /system/app folder here!!!
> 
> ME173X_*WW_user*_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys -- *EXCELLENT !!*
> ME173X_*RUS_user*_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys -- *NOT GOOD !!*

Click to collapse



I will try to post at Czech Android forum.

If there is some WW version user who had not updated to 4.2.4,please,upload those files.

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------




ilyenezalaci said:


> I hope these will help.

Click to collapse



How did you copy that?Because i have in /system/app (from this place you should copy those files) MagicSmokeWallpaper.apk,not some com.android.....


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 4, 2013)

I copied it from my Titanium Backup  folder.


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## sajty (Oct 4, 2013)

ilyenezalaci said:


> I copied it from my Titanium Backup  folder.

Click to collapse



Oh.Thanks for that.But probably we will need original files located in /system/app/.I will try those you uploaded,but if you can,upload please those 2 from /system/app.Thanks in advance.


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 4, 2013)

sajty said:


> Oh.Thanks for that.But probably we will need original files located in /system/app/.I will try those you uploaded,but if you can,upload please those 2 from /system/app.Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Here it is..


----------



## sajty (Oct 4, 2013)

ilyenezalaci said:


> Here it is..

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot man,working!


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 4, 2013)

:good:





sajty said:


> Thanks a lot man,working!

Click to collapse


----------



## brspart (Oct 4, 2013)

*soundRecorder.apk*

I also got this error ... can someone get me the application soundRecorder.apk


----------



## sajty (Oct 4, 2013)

ilyenezalaci said:


> :good:

Click to collapse



Now i am stuck on another app,but i passed through this one,thanks to you .


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 4, 2013)

brspart said:


> I also got this error ... can someone get me the application soundRecorder.apk

Click to collapse



I'm a Rookie, but I will help what I can.


----------



## brspart (Oct 4, 2013)

ilyenezalaci said:


> I'm a Rookie, but I will help what I can.

Click to collapse



thanks


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 4, 2013)

brspart said:


> I also got this error ... can someone get me the application soundRecorder.apk

Click to collapse



I found it.


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 4, 2013)

sajty said:


> Now i am stuck on another app,but i passed through this one,thanks to you .

Click to collapse



I can't upgrade either.

I got this error message:

*assert failed: apply_patch_check ("/system/app/ChromeWithBrowser.apk",

"9e367c3fcc5e42e50bcdd66c5d219718c5d97472",

"d97daaa55590f7c687de13aac60abf19ab07df1c")

Update.zip is not correct

Installation is not correct.*


----------



## sajty (Oct 4, 2013)

ilyenezalaci said:


> I can't upgrade either.
> 
> I got this error message:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you updated Chrome browser...Fuc*ing ASUS.Look at backup already posted by one of the users here,its working.

*EDIT: finally,after i had to replace about 30 apps,update flash succesful.Thanks to all,who helped!*


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 4, 2013)

sajty said:


> Because you updated Chrome browser...Fuc*ing ASUS.Look at backup already posted by one of the users here,its working.
> 
> *EDIT: finally,after i had to replace about 30 apps,update flash succesful.Thanks to all,who helped!*

Click to collapse



You' re welcome!


----------



## brspart (Oct 4, 2013)

ilyenezalaci said:


> I found it.

Click to collapse




ilyenezalaci , i need de SoundRecorder.apk too. You gave me only SoundRecorder.odex

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------




brspart said:


> ilyenezalaci , i need de SoundRecorder.apk too. You gave me only SoundRecorder.odex

Click to collapse



please i need SoundRecorder.apk

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------




brspart said:


> ilyenezalaci , i need de SoundRecorder.apk too. You gave me only SoundRecorder.odex
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



error:
*assert failed: apply_patch_check ("/system/app/SoundRecorder.apk",

"9e367c3fcc5e42e50bcdd66c5d219718c5d97472",

"d97daaa55590f7c687de13aac60abf19ab07df1c")

Update.zip is not correct

Installation is not correct.*


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 4, 2013)

antbkr said:


> If you rooted by using motochopper, You can use this. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43108667&postcount=1
> Motochopper package includes that file ( adb ). No need for anything else (on ubuntu, of course).
> Yes, those commands change permission for 'build.prop' that's all.

Click to collapse



I get same message on ubuntu - error : device not found. It's weird becouse on a list of devices i have ME173X. Maybe is problem becouse i'm booted ubuntu from usb? I'm confused.

EDIT: On a device details tab in win7 there is a "This device cannot start. (Code 10)" message, i can´t install drivers. I think it´s really dead  My only hope is to wait for bootloader unlock and custom recovery, or back to shop...


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 5, 2013)

brspart said:


> ilyenezalaci , i need de SoundRecorder.apk too. You gave me only SoundRecorder.odex
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for the late..


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 5, 2013)

brspart said:


> ilyenezalaci , i need de SoundRecorder.apk too. You gave me only SoundRecorder.odex
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Can you upload this file?  (ChromeWithBrowser.apk)


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Oct 5, 2013)

ilyenezalaci said:


> Can you upload this file?  (ChromeWithBrowser.apk)

Click to collapse



ChromeWithBrowser.apk - 8.42 MB
SHA-1: d97daaa55590f7c687de13aac60abf19ab07df1c


----------



## MihaiA7X (Oct 5, 2013)

can someone please post SystemUI.apk (also from WW_user)?? I modded it once and the updater won't work...


----------



## armored57 (Oct 5, 2013)

Someone can upload GMS_Map.apk for 4.2.2.91525_20130711. Thanks a lot


----------



## MihaiA7X (Oct 5, 2013)

armored57 said:


> Someone can upload GMS_Map.apk for 4.2.2.91525_20130711. Thanks a lot

Click to collapse



i think this is it...can you post SystemUI.apk from your ROM please??


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 5, 2013)

MihaiA7X said:


> can someone please post SystemUI.apk (also from WW_user)?? I modded it once and the updater won't work...

Click to collapse



Here they are.


----------



## Sprint82 (Oct 5, 2013)

Is there any way to delete or deactivate the Asus miniappdocking process? Or delete the softbutton in the bar for that app?


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 5, 2013)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> ChromeWithBrowser.apk - 8.42 MB
> SHA-1: d97daaa55590f7c687de13aac60abf19ab07df1c

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot!

I 've installed the apk, made it to system app with Titanium Backup. I got the same error message. I don't remember that  is it a system app?


----------



## MihaiA7X (Oct 5, 2013)

it is a system app...my update process now stops at: libchromeview.so 
I'm dying here ) Can someone backup their rom (ww_user) and post it here so that anyone with problems could solve them?

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------

it is a system app...my update process now stops at: libchromeview.so 
I'm dying here ) Can someone backup their rom (ww_user) and post it here so that anyone with problems could solve them?


----------



## armored57 (Oct 5, 2013)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25822956/SystemUI.apk



MihaiA7X said:


> i think this is it...can you post SystemUI.apk from your ROM please??

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Edit: too slow ^_^

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------




armored57 said:


> Someone can upload GMS_Map.apk for 4.2.2.91525_20130711. Thanks a lot

Click to collapse



Now it's GMS_core.apk !!! Grrr Asus


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 5, 2013)

armored57 said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25822956/SystemUI.apk
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"This is Sparta!" 

I zipped it because the file size..


----------



## armored57 (Oct 5, 2013)

ilyenezalaci said:


> "This is Sparta!"
> 
> I zipped it because the file size..

Click to collapse



Thanks but your gmscore isn't good for me


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 5, 2013)

armored57 said:


> Thanks but your gmscore isn't good for me
> 
> View attachment 2303453

Click to collapse



Oh..


----------



## armored57 (Oct 5, 2013)

ilyenezalaci said:


> Oh..

Click to collapse




What version of firmware do you have?


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 5, 2013)

armored57 said:


> What version of firmware do you have?

Click to collapse



4.2.1

ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------

A complete  (4.2.1, WW user) stock *system/app* folder would be helpful....


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 5, 2013)

*original Gmail12.apk for HD7*

Hey guys,

Same update problem here... anybody please got the original *Gmail12.apk* from "/system/app"? 

I think anybody who has modified anything on his HD7 will run into this verification issue.
Maybe somebody can post a complete original "/system/app" folder... even if the gmail app checks out then a next app will probably fail

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## tempurastylez (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello fellow users,

Don't know if anyone of you has tried it already, but the Seeder 2.0 app on XDA works pretty well on the Memopad. Just sharing my thoughts


----------



## insanean (Oct 5, 2013)

*system.img*

Would it be possible for someone to upload a system and boot image?  The firmware update messed up mine as well.  I'd like to re-flash it with fastboot.


----------



## sajty (Oct 5, 2013)

ASUS completely screw this up. You update one system app and you are done, you cannot go through verification during flash. Assholes, stupid assholes.

Sent from my ME173X


----------



## brspart (Oct 5, 2013)

brspart said:


> ilyenezalaci , i need de SoundRecorder.apk too. You gave me only SoundRecorder.odex
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





ilyenezalaci said:


> Can you upload this file?  (ChromeWithBrowser.apk)

Click to collapse


----------



## nycionx (Oct 5, 2013)

this pad has been nothing but trouble for me
i just returned my 2nd me173x today for a full refund thankfully!
i bricked both lol
its fuking stupid
this time its because i replaced AndroidClock.ttf and forgot to set the proper permissions on the file
and just cuz of that the thing is bricked! how fuken ridiculous!
i couldnt access it anymore via adb. the computer wont recognize it. its just stuck in bootloop
and the bootloader is locked since there is no CWM for it yet i believe.. hopefully one day
so there is no way u can fix it!!! MENTAL!!! FUK YOU ASUS!!!

so now im left without a tablet. i really need one, but i will only buy one IF AND ONLY IF there is an unlockable bootloader
otherwise I'd be wasting my time as it would be just like glass. a slight touch and it breaks. NO THANKS!
its a shame asus fuked this up. the tablet is kinda decent with the hi-res screen and speed and price too. but currently it is essentially useless unless u plan to not root it. so if ur an average joe buy it. but if u want your device to be YOUR DEVICE and have fun poking around, then stay away until (and if ever) the bootloader gets unlocked ANNNNND a stock rom is provided by those quacks at asus

-one pissed asus customer


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 5, 2013)

nycionx said:


> this pad has been nothing but trouble for me
> i just returned my 2nd me173x today for a full refund thankfully!
> i bricked both lol
> its fuking stupid
> ...

Click to collapse




+1

I absolutely agree with you. My tablet wasn't bricked, but I couldn't upgrade my firmware. I had *unrooted* the tab, did a factory reset, wrote to the Asus support, that i have system software problem, and requested repair, gave them the serial number. They anwsered via email:_ "According to our system, your device have been rooted. In this case your device will not work properly. The mentioned problem appears"_.  QUE??? Hello Big Brother!


----------



## nycionx (Oct 5, 2013)

that sucks man. asus are assholes. well any company that wants to control what u can and cannot do with the things u buy...GO FUK YOURSELVES!!
i returned my device to where i bought it and they didnt ask any questions like did u root it or wut not. they were kinda stupid in the field of android i think lol good for me. where did u buy yours? maybe try returning it to them?
this is bull****! they KNOW millions of people like to root/unlock their devices, and its so easy to fuk something up by accident as a simple font change/permission error, so why dont they make the boot loader unlocked so u can reflash with atleast the stock rom if something goes wrong?? I think this is about money, like everything else in the world. greedy pricks. they know lots of ppl will mess up their device and so be forced to buy a new one. SUCK IT ASUS!!! WORSE THAN APPLE POLICE!!


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 5, 2013)

nycionx said:


> that sucks man. asus are assholes. well any company that wants to control what u can and cannot do with the things u buy...GO FUK YOURSELVES!!
> i returned my device to where i bought it and they didnt ask any questions like did u root it or wut not. they were kinda stupid in the field of android i think lol good for me. where did u buy yours? maybe try returning it to them?
> this is bull****! they KNOW millions of people like to root/unlock their devices, and its so easy to fuk something up by accident as a simple font change/permission error, so why dont they make the boot loader unlocked so u can reflash with atleast the stock rom if something goes wrong?? I think this is about money, like everything else in the world. greedy pricks. they know lots of ppl will mess up their device and so be forced to buy a new one. SUCK IT ASUS!!! WORSE THAN APPLE POLICE!!

Click to collapse




I bought it in the local Media Markt. I returned it, they were kind, but they said, that I will get it  back much faster (1-2 weeks) if I call or write directly to the Asus Support. Now they have my serial, and such info about my device... And they  told, they will througly check my device at the service. If they find evidence of rooting, they will "charge" me with 100 euros plus the delivery cost. :good:

-1 customer

I think I will wait for a method to do a clean install.


----------



## Mike_BLN (Oct 5, 2013)

*And Now !!??*

yes it's a shame...asus ****ed up their customers, i can't belive it!!!

I like their product's for a long time ago, they makes good thinks in pc-market aso. and until now i never have any problems with the service of this company so far. But now this stupid politic.....what a bad marketing!!!

So what opportunities we have to solve it generally and for the future??
In my opinion: *puplic pressure*!!!!!!!!

Many websites and technical blogs writes positive reviews for that Tablet so far ( the reason for me to buy the Memopad ), let them know what's going on now and what kind of problems we have with a simple FW-Update and Asus restrictive politics!!! Write mail's to every Site or Blog who test the Memopad, writes comments in every Review you find!!

That's the only way i think to let Asus thinking about: unlock the bootloader, StockROM for download, serve the community


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## insanean (Oct 5, 2013)

I am now so fed up with trying to fix this thing I broke down and bought a 2012 nexus 7.  Refurbished ones are going for about the same price as the memo pad hd7 on amazon ($151 vs. 149).  Someday maybe a fix will be available...  Someday.


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 5, 2013)

*Fixed it!*

I had removed some bloatware from my system, but I lost my Titanium backups when I reset the HD7 to factory settings before I applied the 4.2.2 update. So the update failed.

Here's how I fixed it:

I downloaded the backup file from Mike_BLN :  rapid.ufanet.ru/93941323    <---- *BIG THANKS FOR THAT*
I copied the "system/apps" folder to my sdcard.
Using "Root Explorer" I copied all apk's from my sdcard to "/system/app/", and when asked to  "overwrite/skip" existing files, I chose "*skip*" => this filled in all the apk's that I had removed.
Then I re-applied the firmware upgrade and it worked, it's 4.2.2 now

thanks to all



BTW: my "safer" alternative for using Titanium to remove bloatware and make backups, is now Asus' backup, and disabling the bloatware in "settings -> apps".

Also, if you uncheck "_show notifications_" for every non-essential app, your system will become much faster. 
"_Show notifications_" kind of forces Android to keep the app alive, so the less apps want to show notifications, the better.

Also, become developer by tapping "Build number" a couple of times, and set all animation scales to "0,5x" or "off", this will also increase the "snappiness" of you HD7.

Overall I'm quite happy with the device.


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 6, 2013)

djsadhu said:


> I had removed some bloatware from my system, but I lost my Titanium backups when I reset the HD7 to factory settings before I applied the 4.2.2 update. So the update failed.
> 
> Here's how I fixed it:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello!

I am trying to copy the missing .apk - s with *es file explorer* (root explorer on) and I m getting the "permission denied" alert.


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 6, 2013)

Then "/system/app/" is mounted "RO" (read-only)
Try to mount it "RW" (read-write) and then copy the files.

"Root Explorer" can do this this automatically.

---------- Post added at 01:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------

Then your "/system/app/" is mounted "RO" (read-only).  Try to mount it "RW" (read-write) and then copy the files.

"Root Explorer" can do this this automatically for you.


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 6, 2013)

djsadhu said:


> Then "/system/app/" is mounted "RO" (read-only)
> Try to mount it "RW" (read-write) and then copy the files.
> 
> "Root Explorer" can do this this automatically.

Click to collapse



 I have downloaded it from google market, tried and is says "you cannot paste here because the file system is read-only"


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 6, 2013)

Is your device rooted and did you give Root Explorer super-user permissions? If not, it cannot mount '/system/app/' as RW and you cannot copy the apk's.


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 6, 2013)

djsadhu said:


> Is your device rooted and did you give Root Explorer sup-user permissions? If not, it cannot mount '/system/app/' as RW and you cannot copy the apk's.

Click to collapse



When I write to the "root explorer" into google market's search tab is finds 3 apps. "Root Browser",* "Explorer", ES File Explorer"* The ES asked for permission, got it, the explorer did not ask. The ES explorer with root permission said that "permission denied". What the f..

oh.. and I have SUPER SU installed


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 6, 2013)

This is the link to Root Explorer:  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.speedsoftware.rootexplorer&hl=nl
Any file manager with super-user permissions will do.


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 6, 2013)

djsadhu said:


> This is the link to Root Explorer:  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.speedsoftware.rootexplorer&hl=nl
> Any file manager with super-user permissions will do.

Click to collapse



 It's late Thanks, bought it, got the permission.


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 6, 2013)

This is the link to Root Explorer:  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.speedsoftware.rootexplorer&hl=nl
Any file manager with super-user permissions will do.


----------



## tomrev (Oct 6, 2013)

ilyenezalaci said:


> I bought it in the local Media Markt. I returned it, they were kind, but they said, that I will get it  back much faster (1-2 weeks) if I call or write directly to the Asus Support. Now they have my serial, and such info about my device... And they  told, they will througly check my device at the service. If they find evidence of rooting, they will "charge" me with 100 euros plus the delivery cost. :good:
> 
> -1 customer
> 
> I think I will wait for a method to do a clean install.

Click to collapse



If it is official policy to chrage for rooting then Asus is a stupid company. Rooting is acceptable for today. If they want to sell devices like this, they should advertise before.


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 6, 2013)

tomrev said:


> If it is official policy to chrage for rooting then Asus is a stupid company. Rooting is acceptable for today. If they want to sell devices like this, they should advertise before.

Click to collapse




Yeah well some companies are flexible and allow rooting, some are less flexible and only allow 'original' firmware.
Now that I know the Asus firmware update procedure, I won't mod too much.
However I prefer companies that support or even encourage the developers community...


----------



## CaptainEncrypto (Oct 6, 2013)

*Request for an untouched system.build.prop file*

Hello fellow Asus owners. So, I am attempting to install the 4.2.4 update and am getting stuck  @SysteM prop.build.... I believe I must have edited it at some point, is this why the update is failing? From what I have read in earlier posts this seems to be what the trouble that others are having. Can someone do me a HUGE solid and upload an untouched system build.prop file? I would be ever so grateful!!

---------- Post added at 05:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 AM ----------

I am rooted via Framaroot, but I did unroot before attempting to update and still no go. Do I need to turn on usb debugging also when attempting to update to 4.2.4? Had no trouble with previous updates but I guess it is where I edited build.prop file at one point. Thanks in advance for any help! 
Btw, I emailed Asus and sent a request to developer for them to release unlocked bootloader for us customers who prefer to root their device. I also said in the email that they will be sacrificing a large amount of business if they refused to do so, as the advanced users who like to customize and root their memopad will not want to buy it bc of that. 
They of course replied that they thanked me for my input, but that was about the extent of it,lol. I tried guys....


----------



## newgene01 (Oct 6, 2013)

SORRY
I have this now ME173X_TW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys
But I deleted a bunch of stuff now OTA failed
Who can upload [phonesky.apk] or [20130711 All apk]? "

THANKS!


----------



## CaptainEncrypto (Oct 6, 2013)

newgene01 said:


> SORRY
> I have this now ME173X_TW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys
> But I deleted a bunch of stuff now OTA failed
> Who can upload [phonesky.apk] or [20130711 All apk]? "
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi, I was able to update to 4.2.2 (4.2.4? Newest ) 
Anyhow, if you can tell me the filepath, I may be able to help you, but since I am relatively new to Android and Asus you will need to point me in the right direction.


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 6, 2013)

*original build.prop*



CaptainEncrypto said:


> Hello fellow Asus owners. So, I am attempting to install the 4.2.4 update and am getting stuck  @SysteM prop.build.... I believe I must have edited it at some point, is this why the update is failing? From what I have read in earlier posts this seems to be what the trouble that others are having. Can someone do me a HUGE solid and upload an untouched system build.prop file? I would be ever so grateful!! I am rooted via Framaroot, but I did unroot before attempting to update and still no go. Do I need to turn on usb debugging also when attempting to update to 4.2.4? Had no trouble with previous updates but I guess it is where I edited build.prop file at one point. Thanks in advance for any help!
> Btw, I emailed Asus and sent a request to developer for them to release unlocked bootloader for us customers who prefer to root their device. I also said in the email that they will be sacrificing a large amount of business if they refused to do so, as the advanced users who like to customize and root their memopad will not want to buy it bc of that.
> They of course replied that they thanked me for my input, but that was about the extent of it,lol. I tried guys....

Click to collapse



As far as I know, USB debugging makes no difference. 
If the check on your _build.prop_ fails, here's the one from Mike_BLN's _system.img_. Don't forget to hit his thanks meter 

I could upload my own, but I'm already 4.2.2 now.

IMPORTANT: *if your update fails, you need to find out why*. You can do this by pressing the POWER button right after the failure!
There will be a message that lets you know on what file/check/verification the update failed. You then need to get a hold of an original version of that file.

*EDIT*: not sure if this will help!!! - it's a RUS version:

ro.build.display.id=ME173X_RUS_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711
ro.build.version.incremental=RUS_memo-RUS_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711-user-20130711

and the the new 4.2.2 WW build.prop:

ro.build.display.id=ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918
ro.build.version.incremental=WW_memo-WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918-user-20130918


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 6, 2013)

newgene01 said:


> SORRY
> I have this now ME173X_TW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys
> But I deleted a bunch of stuff now OTA failed
> Who can upload [phonesky.apk] or [20130711 All apk]? "
> ...

Click to collapse



This is also from Mike_BLN's system backup.

I think it would be great if everybody with update problems just got his backup, extracted it and got the individual files from there. 

*If your update fails, press the POWER button, read the failure message and replace that file with the one from Mike_BLN's backup.*

And hit 'thanks' for Mike_BLN of course. He probably already saved a lot of @$$es by upping this untouched system image


----------



## tomrev (Oct 6, 2013)

Would anyone suggest to update to the 4.2.4 FW?  Is there any advantage or disadvantage from your experience?


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 6, 2013)

djsadhu said:


> This is also from Mike_BLN's system backup.
> 
> I think it would be great if everybody with update problems just got his backup, extracted it and got the individual files from there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks for the help. Also big thanks for sajty & Mike_BLN !  I have downloaded it, copied the downloaded "system/app" folder  to my internal storage. Than bought Root Explorer. I tought to speed up things after 2 days of screwing, instead of one by one,  I have copied and overvrote the complete "system/app" folder.  Now, I have double - triple checked, that I have the very same "system/app" folder in my system as the backup folder. I'm now unrooted, factory reseted. The f.. ing error message during flash says this message:  assert failed: apply_patch_check("/system/app/ApplicationsProvider.apk") I manually overwote it after this 5 times (ODEX also). No luck. Deleted it, and copied back 5 times. Same. I'm tired of it now.


Oh.. that is RUS version :S I am WW user.


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 6, 2013)

tomrev said:


> Would anyone suggest to update to the 4.2.4 FW?  Is there any advantage or disadvantage from your experience?

Click to collapse



It's 4.2.2 by the way. It's the usual "higher Android version", lots of tiny changes: https://www.google.nl/search?q=4.2.1+vs+4.2.2 one of them being "multi-user support".
The reason I upgraded was not because of any specific changes, but I just want to keep my device up-to-date.
If Asus keeps up with Android versions, and releases these firmware upgrades regularly (instead of "abandoning" the device) then I'm happy with that. It's not just about this upgrade, but the next, and the one after that...
So we have a choice here: stock and up-to-date, or modded and stuck at 4.2.1 forever - until someone creates a way to trick the upgrade process.


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## sajty (Oct 6, 2013)

Be careful guys.That backup posted by   @Mike_BLN is RUS version.If you have WW version and you will replace all the apps in /system/app with those from RUS version,probably you will solve your problem for some apps,but you will run into the problems with others.

I found,that some apps are the same at RUS and WW version,but some of them are not (even they have same file size).So,we already have full backup of RUS version,but many of the users need full backup of WW version.

*To solve the update problem for all users,we need full /system/app and build.prop backup from someone,who is rooted,still have 4.2.2 version installed,didnt touch build.prop file and have WW version.*


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 6, 2013)

sajty said:


> Be careful guys.That backup posted by  @Mike_BLN is RUS version.If you have WW version and you will replace all the apps from that RUS version,probably you will solve your problem for some apps,but you will run into the problems with others.
> 
> I found,that some apps are the same at RUS and WW version,but some of them are not (even they have same file size).So,we already have full backup of RUS version,but many of the users need full backup of WW version.
> 
> *To solve the update problem for all users,we need full /system/app and build.prop backup from someone,who is rooted,still have 4.2.2 version installed,didnt touch build.prop file and have WW version.*

Click to collapse



I assume you mean *4.2.1* - the files from before the update?

I only filled in the _missing _apk's, I did not overwrite my entire "/system/app/"  folder, so I probably dodged the RU/WW issue.


----------



## sajty (Oct 6, 2013)

djsadhu said:


> I assume you mean *4.2.1* - the files from before the update?
> 
> I only filled in the _missing _apk's, I did not overwrite my entire "/system/app/"  folder, so I probably dodged the RU/WW issue.

Click to collapse



I guess,that most of the users already have 4.2.2 version installed,so 4.2.2 backup is OK.Of course,if somebody still have 4.2.1,then 4.2.1 backup is needed.


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 6, 2013)

djsadhu said:


> I assume you mean *4.2.1* - the files from before the update?
> 
> I only filled in the _missing _apk's, I did not overwrite my entire "/system/app/"  folder, so I probably dodged the RU/WW issue.

Click to collapse



I messed up my system...: I have working 4.2.1 droid, but I desperatly need a *ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys* unmodified  */system/app* folder.


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 6, 2013)

sajty said:


> I guess,that most of the users already have 4.2.2 version installed,so 4.2.2 backup is OK.Of course,if somebody still have 4.2.1,then 4.2.1 backup is needed.

Click to collapse



The check in the upgrade procedure seems like a simple hash verification. 
If it just checks the hashes to see if 4.2.1 is still original, then a 4.2.2 backup will probably not help.
All apps that are changed in 4.2.2 and are used to fill in the 4.2.1 system will fail in the hash check.
We need an untouched 4.2.1 WW backup, or a revolution at Asus management.

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




ilyenezalaci said:


> I messed up my system...: I have working 4.2.1 droid, but I desperatly need a *ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys* unmodified  */system/app* folder.

Click to collapse



Which files are failing the check? Press the POWER button right after the upgrade failure, and find out what file is causing the issue.
Don't just overwrite your entire "/system/app" folder, only the files that are causing you trouble.


----------



## sajty (Oct 6, 2013)

djsadhu said:


> The check in the upgrade procedure seems like a simple hash verification.
> If it just checks the hashes to see if 4.2.1 is still original, then a 4.2.2 backup will probably not help.
> All apps that are changed in 4.2.2 and are used to fill in the 4.2.1 system will fail in the hash check.
> We need an untouched 4.2.1 WW backup, or a revolution at Asus management.

Click to collapse



Thats what i said .If you are at 4.2.1,then of course,4.2.1 backup is needed.But if you are already at 4.2.2 and want to update to 4.2.4,you probably need 4.2.2 backup (i guess,that 4.2.2 patched some apps).


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 6, 2013)

sajty said:


> Thats what i said .If you are at 4.2.1,then of course,4.2.1 backup is needed.But if you are already at 4.2.2 and want to update to 4.2.4,you probably need 4.2.2 backup (i guess,that 4.2.2 patched some apps).

Click to collapse



Some confusion, since 4.2.2 is the highest I can get? Maybe because I'm in Holland, but no 4.2.4 yet.


----------



## sajty (Oct 6, 2013)

djsadhu said:


> Some confusion, since 4.2.2 is the highest I can get? Maybe because I'm in Holland, but no 4.2.4 yet.

Click to collapse



I already have 4.2.4.And i think,that many users too.


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 6, 2013)

sajty said:


> I already have 4.2.4.And i think,that many users too.

Click to collapse



Ok, did not know that. Then now would be a good time for me to make a 4.2.2 backup, right? For those stuck at the 4.2.4 upgrade procedure.


----------



## sajty (Oct 6, 2013)

djsadhu said:


> Ok, did not know that. Then now would be a good time for me to make a 4.2.2 backup, right? For those stuck at the 4.2.4 upgrade procedure.

Click to collapse



So make backup and post it,i think,that many users will be grateful .


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 6, 2013)

sajty said:


> I already have 4.2.4.And i think,that many users too.

Click to collapse



I am ME173X_WW_user_*4.2.2*.91525_20130711 release-keys (build number) but the version number is 4.2.1


----------



## sajty (Oct 6, 2013)

djsadhu said:


> Ok, did not know that. Then now would be a good time for me to make a 4.2.2 backup, right? For those stuck at the 4.2.4 upgrade procedure.

Click to collapse





ilyenezalaci said:


> I am ME173X_WW_user_*4.2.2*.91525_20130711 release-keys (build number) but the version number is 4.2.1

Click to collapse



I am talking about build version,not Android version.I hope,its clear .


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 6, 2013)

sajty said:


> I am talking about build version,not Android version.I hope,its clear .

Click to collapse



Yes it is clear. As I know, the recent update is *build version:  ..user_4.2.4...* , which is android version 4.2.2


----------



## pe1dnn (Oct 6, 2013)

tomrev said:


> If it is official policy to chrage for rooting then Asus is a stupid company. Rooting is acceptable for today. If they want to sell devices like this, they should advertise before.

Click to collapse



As far as I know this is not true. I think people confuse rooting with unlocking the bootloader. When you unlock the bootloader you get multiple warnings about voiding warrantee,  you can't miss it. This makes sense because ASUS cannot be held responsible for other software (other ROMs) you put on it.

If you root without unlocking then that is not a problem. You just unroot before sending in the device for repair, ASUS does not have a record of the device being rooted in the past. However if you unlock then ASUS will have the serial number, because it will be send in the process of unlocking.

I think it is still fair, ASUS at least give you an option to unlock, if you do not like the conditions, then don't do it. Only rooting is, and never has beenbeen, a problem.


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 6, 2013)

*ah darn*



sajty said:


> I am talking about build version,not Android version.I hope,its clear .

Click to collapse



Ah darn - these different build numbers and version codes got me tricked. 
Thanks for clarifying, I guess we should all be specific since the numbers are very similar 

I have Android version *4.2.2*
and build version ME173X_WW_user_*4.2.4*.06716_20130918 release_keys

So a backup is not really that useful at this moment, but I'll upload it anyway for the next upgrade round.


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 6, 2013)

pe1dnn said:


> As far as I know this is not true. I think people confuse rooting with unlocking the bootloader. When you unlock the bootloader you get multiple warnings about voiding warrantee,  you can't miss it. This makes sense because ASUS cannot be held responsible for other software (other ROMs) you put on it.
> 
> If you root without unlocking then that is not a problem. You just unroot before sending in the device for repair, ASUS does not have a record of the device being rooted in the past. However if you unlock then ASUS will have the serial number, because it will be send in the process of unlocking.
> 
> I think it is still fair, ASUS at least give you an option to unlock, if you do not like the conditions, then don't do it. Only rooting is, and never has beenbeen, a problem.

Click to collapse



OK. Then read #377 !


----------



## pe1dnn (Oct 6, 2013)

ilyenezalaci said:


> OK. Then read #377 !

Click to collapse



I already did before posting. He said ASUS had his serial number, which is only possible if he unlocked. Once unlocked rooted or unrooted does not matter anymore. Question is how he rooted, if it was by unlocking the bootloader in the process, then ASUS will have the serial number and the warrantee on the software will be void, even after unrooting later.


----------



## newgene01 (Oct 6, 2013)

djsadhu said:


> This is also from Mike_BLN's system backup.
> 
> I think it would be great if everybody with update problems just got his backup, extracted it and got the individual files from there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you and Thank Mike_BLN!

But now another problem
Before I brush CWM into the system 
Official recovery was replaced...

Ask how to brush back the official recovery it?      (I have downloaded Mike_BLN backup package)


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 6, 2013)

pe1dnn said:


> I already did before posting. He said ASUS had his serial number, which is only possible if he unlocked. Once unlocked rooted or unrooted does not matter anymore. Question is how he rooted, if it was by unlocking the bootloader in the process, then ASUS will have the serial number and the warrantee on the software will be void, even after unrooting later.

Click to collapse



I wrote that post. I have only rooted and unrooted my tab. Nothing else.

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 PM ----------




ilyenezalaci said:


> I wrote that post. I have only rooted and unrooted my tab. Nothing else.

Click to collapse



I gave my serial number to Asus support, when I asked for service (I had to). It is part of the procedure.


----------



## pe1dnn (Oct 6, 2013)

ilyenezalaci said:


> I wrote that post.

Click to collapse



Oeps, my mistake, sorry.



ilyenezalaci said:


> I gave my serial number to Asus support, when I asked for service (I had to). It is part of the procedure.

Click to collapse



Strange, when you read other forum messages about the ASUS policy concerning rooting the warranty problem is always linked to bootloader unlocking (eg. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1859697, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2459635 and http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1542552)

Maybe the problem is incomplete removal of all the evidence of rooting, some suggest that you are fine as long as ASUS doesn't find out about it. In your case it seems to be too late. When gaining root you can derail the whole system so ASUS reaction looks understandable, as well as regaining your warranty if you can exactly reverse your changes because then it is exactly as ASUS delivered it. This is also a key difference between rooting and unlocking; rooting can be completely reversed but unlocking can not be undone (and unlocking informs ASUS so an undo would be pointless anyway).

So apparently some evidence was left behind and since update fails it reasonably to assume its caused by unexpected changes.

By the way, the customer protection laws in your country may even prohibit exclusion from warranty, especially if the problem cannot be attributed to rooting, in that case seek legal advice what your rights are. Some are mentioned in the links I gave.


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## Erick Riofrio (Oct 6, 2013)

*update problem*

Hi guys,I have a problem with the last update, I have the 4.2.3 release 20130719 keys, because I sent the tablet in assistance. I tried to do a hard reset but still the firmware 4.2.3,When I try to update I do not find anything and also does not show the error message, I made the root and I did not delete any app system. Can anyone help me?


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 6, 2013)

*System backup: Android version 4.2.2 / Asus version 4.2.4*

Here's the backup from my "_/system/app/_" and "_build.prop_" right after the upgrade to *Android 4.2.2* (Build number ME173X_WW_user_*4.2.4*.06716_20130918)

http://www.djsadhu.com/files/asus_me173x_422_system_backup.zip (File size: 383Mb)

For users who get into trouble with the next update...


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 6, 2013)

Erick Riofrio said:


> Hi guys,I have a problem with the last update, I have the 4.2.3 release 20130719 keys, because I sent the tablet in assistance. I tried to do a hard reset but still the firmware 4.2.3,When I try to update I do not find anything and also does not show the error message, I made the root and I did not delete any app system. Can anyone help me?

Click to collapse



What country are you in? Can anyone from that country confirm there is a build number 4.2.4 available?


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 6, 2013)

pe1dnn said:


> Oeps, my mistake, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip. I have read here that nobody could unlock this device's bootloader yet. As I know, it would be much easier to do the flash. I can't do that without deep knowledge and tools for it Please, somebody correct me if I said wrong info about bootloader.


----------



## pe1dnn (Oct 6, 2013)

ilyenezalaci said:


> Thanks for the tip. I have read here that nobody could unlock this device's bootloader yet. As I know, it would be much easier to do the flash. I can't do that without deep knowledge and tools for it Please, somebody correct me if I said wrong info about bootloader.

Click to collapse



ASUS provides an unlocker for all their other tablets. Has it not been released for this one? May be they will provide one later so you can use custom roms or upgrade by flashing the update blob inside the upgrade zip with fastboot. I can't provide more, sorry.


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 6, 2013)

pe1dnn said:


> ASUS provides an unlocker for all their other tablets. Has it not been released for this one? May be they will provide one later so you can use custom roms or upgrade by flashing the update blob inside the upgrade zip with fastboot. I can't provide more, sorry.

Click to collapse



Thanks for help!

Yes, I' am sure now, the pro- s here wrote, that the bootloader for this device is protected.


----------



## shiki87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, i have the same problem like Erick Riofrio. I live in Germany and the tablet was send in two times. because root has bricked this"brick"... I hope i get the update soon...


----------



## Erick Riofrio (Oct 6, 2013)

I live in italy


----------



## biceman (Oct 6, 2013)

I rooted with Framaroot. Should I update ro 4.2.2? What would be the steps, so I don't brick the tablet?
Do we have a 4.2.1 system backup?


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 6, 2013)

biceman said:


> I rooted with Framaroot. Should I update ro 4.2.2? What would be the steps, so I don't brick the tablet?
> Do we have a 4.2.1 system backup?

Click to collapse



If you didn't delete or mod any system app earlier,  it will be no problem. But recommended to unroot first.

You can do a full system backup with rootexplorer. If you are a WW (wordlwide user) I and many others would be very grateful for sharing it.


You are a worldwide user if you have this build number:

ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## tomrev (Oct 6, 2013)

I have this error.


Installing update...
Verifying current system...
assert failed: apply_patch_check("/system/framework/core.odex", "e362ac227de0a7ddeef7429ed3e3a3b4c6bec627", "414c9d3ecb9a4c87f4a684b4f354af6544fe6e3a")
Upadte.zip is not correct Installation aborted.


Could anyone upload original /system/framework/core.odex

-----
Is e362ac227de0a7ddeef7429ed3e3a3b4c6bec627 and 414c9d3ecb9a4c87f4a684b4f354af6544fe6e3a is a kind of checksum?


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Oct 6, 2013)

tomrev said:


> I have this error.
> 
> 
> Installing update...
> ...

Click to collapse



Do You have LuckyPatcher installed? If yes, then from LuckyPatcher undone all changes.


----------



## tomrev (Oct 6, 2013)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> Do You have LuckyPatcher installed? If yes, then from LuckyPatcher undone all changes.

Click to collapse



I used lucky patcher before but I did factory reset. Do I need to reinstall lucky patcher to undone changes?


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Oct 6, 2013)

tomrev said:


> I used lucky patcher before but I did factory reset. Do I need to reinstall lucky patcher to undone changes?

Click to collapse



Factory reset removes only user data and doesn't make changes to system. So changes, made by LuckyPatcher, can be undone only from LuckyPatcher.


----------



## Groiwen (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey guys,
I bricked my tablet due to wrong permissions of build.prop file. I'm not able to fix it via ADB shell because USB Debugging is disabled. What can I do? The tablet is stuck in boot loop. The only thing that works is fastboot mode...
I cannot undo root, so service will not work 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Oct 6, 2013)

Groiwen said:


> Hey guys,
> I bricked my tablet due to wrong permissions of build.prop file. I'm not able to fix it via ADB shell because USB Debugging is disabled. What can I do? The tablet is stuck in boot loop. The only thing that works is fastboot mode...
> I cannot undo root, so service will not work
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Only service.


----------



## tomrev (Oct 6, 2013)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> Factory reset removes only user data and doesn't make changes to system. So changes, made by LuckyPatcher, can be undone only from LuckyPatcher.

Click to collapse



I tried to undone everything from LuckyPatcher but not work.
I alson tried replace core.odex from Mike_BLN but not work too.

Could someone share original core.odex from ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711?


----------



## biceman (Oct 7, 2013)

ilyenezalaci said:


> If you didn't delete or mod any system app earlier,  it will be no problem. But recommended to unroot first.
> 
> You can do a full system backup with rootexplorer. If you are a WW (wordlwide user) I and many others would be very grateful for sharing it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please some steps for sys backup. Is there any chance to brick while making backup with rootexplorer? I don't want to risk anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*Useful*

useful information..:laugh:


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 7, 2013)

tomrev said:


> Is e362ac227de0a7ddeef7429ed3e3a3b4c6bec627 and 414c9d3ecb9a4c87f4a684b4f354af6544fe6e3a is a kind of checksum?

Click to collapse



Yes, it looks like a MD5 hash verification. Asus only allows the update if they find no modifications on your system .

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------




biceman said:


> Please some steps for sys backup. Is there any chance to brick while making backup with rootexplorer? I don't want to risk anything.

Click to collapse



Making a backup is not that risky. The "/system/app" folder is mounted RO (read-only) by default. If you leave it like that and just copy the files to your sdcard then there's no risk. Only if you start mounting RW and accidentally delete system files, yeah then you're in trouble


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## tomrev (Oct 7, 2013)

djsadhu said:


> Yes, it looks like a MD5 hash verification. Asus only allows the update if they find no modifications on your system .
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



from error message :- assert failed: apply_patch_check("/system/framework/core.odex", "e362ac227de0a7ddeef7429ed3e3a3b4c6bec627", "414c9d3ecb9a4c87f4a684b4f354af6544fe6e3a")

The checksum method is SHA1 refer to /META-INF/com/google/android/updater-script in dlpkgfile (downloaded and store in /cache)

To biceman: Could you include files backup in /system/framework or atleast core.odex for me?


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Oct 7, 2013)

system apps from 4.2.2.91525_20130711 firmware (WW version)

framework from 4.2.2.91525_20130711 firmware (WW version)

Allways compare hash from error with downloaded app before replacing it.
Don't forget to set correct permissions after replacing files.

BE CAREFULL, YOU CAN BRICK YOUR DEVICE.


----------



## armored57 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> system apps from 4.2.2.91525_20130711 firmware (WW version)
> 
> framework from 4.2.2.91525_20130711 firmware (WW version)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Thanks thanks thanks


----------



## tomrev (Oct 7, 2013)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> system apps from 4.2.2.91525_20130711 firmware (WW version)
> 
> framework from 4.2.2.91525_20130711 firmware (WW version)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you million times. I will test it soon.

edit:

I replaced with my core.odex. It's worked!  You saved me. Thank you trillion times.


----------



## Aspru (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry, I'm a beginner, but I learn fast ... so, I did root with motochopper and I want now to do unroot. HOW? please help. Thank you.


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 7, 2013)

*big thanks*



Hikari no Tenshi said:


> system apps from 4.2.2.91525_20130711 firmware (WW version)
> 
> framework from 4.2.2.91525_20130711 firmware (WW version)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, this is a very big help!


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 7, 2013)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> system apps from 4.2.2.91525_20130711 firmware (WW version)
> 
> framework from 4.2.2.91525_20130711 firmware (WW version)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello!

I replaced all messed applications, now i got the following: apply_patch_check"/system/lib/libAppDataSearch.so"

If I can make this update, I WILL NEVER mod anything in my system


----------



## YT447 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Editing build.prop from fastboot*

I recently bought the Me173x and I rooted and altered the lcd density now my device wont go past the Asus logo most of the time. When it does, I get a black screen with the message "unfortunatley system UI has stopped" which keep popping up whenever i dismiss it. I heard they is a way to edit the build prop file from fastboot. If there is anyone familiar with the procedure your help will be greatly appreciated or if there is any other way to revive my tablet you know please share it with me.


----------



## ilyenezalaci (Oct 7, 2013)

YT447 said:


> I recently bought the Me173x and I rooted and altered the lcd density now my device wont go past the Asus logo most of the time. When it does, I get a black screen with the message "unfortunatley system UI has stopped" which keep popping up whenever i dismiss it. I heard they is a way to edit the build prop file from fastboot. If there is anyone familiar with the procedure your help will be greatly appreciated or if there is any other way to revive my tablet you know please share it with me.

Click to collapse



Hello!

I am not a pro, but you will find an anwser in this topic in the comments until somebody will help you.


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Oct 7, 2013)

YT447 said:


> I recently bought the Me173x and I rooted and altered the lcd density now my device wont go past the Asus logo most of the time. When it does, I get a black screen with the message "unfortunatley system UI has stopped" which keep popping up whenever i dismiss it. I heard they is a way to edit the build prop file from fastboot. If there is anyone familiar with the procedure your help will be greatly appreciated or if there is any other way to revive my tablet you know please share it with me.

Click to collapse



If Tab rooted, have USB debugging on (You haven't done factory reset yet), You can try to push original build.prop over adb and set correct permissions for it.
If You don't know how to do it, it's better to ask a friend or other person who knows about adb, before You completely brick device.


----------



## et1ssgmiller (Oct 8, 2013)

*otg support*

I have seen several people have had luck using an otg cable with a USB y cable to provide power for the USB device. I loaded the otg USB helper app, bought all the cables but still can't see the thumb drive when I connect it. The helper app just says no drive to mount. Anyone have any suggestions for me? Is there something I'm missing here? With my old tablet I just plugged in the thumb drive and was done. I fear I'm missing something.


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 8, 2013)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> system apps from 4.2.2.91525_20130711 firmware (WW version)
> 
> framework from 4.2.2.91525_20130711 firmware (WW version)

Click to collapse




Thanks!


----------



## aigaming (Oct 8, 2013)

et1ssgmiller said:


> I have seen several people have had luck using an otg cable with a USB y cable to provide power for the USB device. I loaded the otg USB helper app, bought all the cables but still can't see the thumb drive when I connect it. The helper app just says no drive to mount. Anyone have any suggestions for me? Is there something I'm missing here? With my old tablet I just plugged in the thumb drive and was done. I fear I'm missing something.

Click to collapse



It works here,can mount flash drived,hdd external,wifi adapter or whatever,maybe you didnt connect it properly,you need good and stable 5v power

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## et1ssgmiller (Oct 8, 2013)

aigaming said:


> It works here,can mount flash drived,hdd external,wifi adapter or whatever,maybe you didnt connect it properly,you need good and stable 5v power
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Thank you for the info!  I was able to get it working this morning.  I'm using the OTG USB Helper app, and it now launches the file manager to the mount point.  I am not sure what was happening, perhaps I didn't have the OTG cable connected solidly enough to the Memo Pad.  I was able to mount my thumb drive, and do some file moving.  I am using the charger that came with the tablet as my power source, so I'm not locked into needing a PC to power the USB.


----------



## YT447 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> If Tab rooted, have USB debugging on (You haven't done factory reset yet), You can try to push original build.prop over adb and set correct permissions for it.
> If You don't know how to do it, it's better to ask a friend or other person who knows about adb, before You completely brick device.

Click to collapse



I forgot to mention debugging was disabled


----------



## armored57 (Oct 8, 2013)

Anyone have "/system/lib/libcromeview.so" ? Sha-1: "f612702c4af9a264e07375499ba32e991caf9455"


----------



## fan_11 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello,
I have got the same problem, just like you.
I have root but now I can't update. The failure is build.prob.
What can I do, do you have any suggestions for me ? 
My Tablet is WW.
Excuse me, my English isn't that good, as I'm from Germany.

Regards
fan_11


----------



## biceman (Oct 8, 2013)

armored57 said:


> Anyone have "/system/lib/libcromeview.so" ? Sha-1: "f612702c4af9a264e07375499ba32e991caf9455"

Click to collapse



libcromeview.zip


----------



## btbartz (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi.
I kinda softbricked my tab. I've rooted my devices using motochopper.
Today i installed that updated from 4.2.2 to 4.2.4 and tried to use SuperSU root keeper.
Everything worked fine but after restarting my device there comes an error "Unfortunately, MiniAppDocking has stopped.".
I've tried a factory reset but now all is messed up, because I can't enable USB Debugging.

Has anyone a complete backup of the device which I can flash using fastboot?


----------



## elvizzo (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey guys please help me!
After edit build.prop my device wont start up. There's looping at startup. So i tried wipe factory reset but when android starts and tablet setup appears, it says "unfortunately, system ui has stopped" and "unfortunately, audiowizard has stopped" and i can go ahed with configuration. i can use my tablet! and, how to use fastboot? what i have to do? please help me!  sorry for bad english


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## kaedeyip (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi, can anyone provide core.jar, I have tried to download from 
system apps from 4.2.2.91525_20130711 firmware (WW version)
framework from 4.2.2.91525_20130711 firmware (WW version)
but the error message still appear. May I know the procedure that I need to reboot after replaced the file or keep going to download the update file? thx


----------



## tomrev (Oct 9, 2013)

kaedeyip said:


> Hi, can anyone provide core.jar, I have tried to download from
> system apps from 4.2.2.91525_20130711 firmware (WW version)
> framework from 4.2.2.91525_20130711 firmware (WW version)
> but the error message still appear. May I know the procedure that I need to reboot after replaced the file or keep going to download the update file? thx

Click to collapse



Do the error message told about core.jar error? 

There 2 sets of SHA1 checksum in the error message . The 2nd is the core.jar checksum . You  could compare the checksum from the error message on the replacing file. If checksum is matched,the update should be passed.


----------



## armored57 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm on 4.2.2 now 
Thanks all  but not Asus, you are so stupid


----------



## btbartz (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi.
Can someone create an backup of the device using MTK Droid Root & Tools (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2160490) and upload it somewhere?
Maybe it is possible to flash that backup with SP Flash Tool so I can use my tablet again


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Oct 9, 2013)

btbartz said:


> Hi.
> Can someone create an backup of the device using MTK Droid Root & Tools (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2160490) and upload it somewhere?
> Maybe it is possible to flash that backup with SP Flash Tool so I can use my tablet again

Click to collapse



There is no way to flash this tab at this time.


----------



## btbartz (Oct 9, 2013)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> There is no way to flash this tab at this time.

Click to collapse



Hopefully there is a solution soon 
Can't send it back to Asus because I can't unroot it anymore.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## elvizzo (Oct 9, 2013)

guys please... help me
After edit build.prop my device wont start up. There's looping at startup. So i tried wipe factory reset but when android starts and tablet setup appears, it says "unfortunately, system ui has stopped" and "unfortunately, audiowizard has stopped" and i cant go ahed with configuration. i cant use my tablet! and, how to use fastboot? what i have to do? please help me! sorry for bad english


----------



## tomrev (Oct 9, 2013)

btbartz said:


> Hopefully there is a solution soon
> Can't send it back to Asus because I can't unroot it anymore.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why u cannot sent to Asus? What Asus will do to u? 
Today, rooting is very common. They should accept to repair your tab.


----------



## btbartz (Oct 9, 2013)

elvizzo said:


> guys please... help me
> After edit build.prop my device wont start up. There's looping at startup. So i tried wipe factory reset but when android starts and tablet setup appears, it says "unfortunately, system ui has stopped" and "unfortunately, audiowizard has stopped" and i can go ahed with configuration. i can use my tablet! and, how to use fastboot? what i have to do? please help me! sorry for bad english

Click to collapse



That's basically the same problem I have with my device. We have to wait either Asus will provide the stock ROM for download or somebody build a custom recovery.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## elvizzo (Oct 9, 2013)

btbartz said:


> That's basically the same problem I have with my device. We have to wait either Asus will provide the stock ROM for download or somebody build a custom recovery.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## kaedeyip (Oct 9, 2013)

tomrev said:


> Do the error message told about core.jar error?
> 
> There 2 sets of SHA1 checksum in the error message . The 2nd is the core.jar checksum . You  could compare the checksum from the error message on the replacing file. If checksum is matched,the update should be passed.

Click to collapse




thanks for reply. I have replaced the core.jar file but still fail to update. Any advise?


----------



## CaptainEncrypto (Oct 9, 2013)

Anyone tried encrypting their tablet after the 4.2.4 update? Any noticeable drawbacks to encrypting?

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------




fan_11 said:


> Hello,
> I have got the same problem, just like you.
> I have root but now I can't update. The failure is build.prob.
> What can I do, do you have any suggestions for me ?
> ...

Click to collapse



If you used a build.prop edit app from Play store, open the app and check to see if a backup of build.prop was made there before you applied changes. I had the same problem with the upgrade but the app that I used luckily automatically made a backup of the default file first, so I was able to revert back to default this way. I know it's a longshot, but that is what worked for me.


----------



## fan_11 (Oct 9, 2013)

CaptainEncrypto said:


> Anyone tried encrypting their tablet after the 4.2.4 update? Any noticeable drawbacks to encrypting?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 hello CaptainEncrypto,
 Unfortunately I dont make a backup, only the build.prop replaced. ****, that it was probably
Excuse me, my English isn't that good, : Weinen:


----------



## YT447 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Fried*

Its been a week now trying to fix this thing and from what i see if ADB is disabled then its over for us who have edited build.prop. Guess I jus have to call it quits. What I shame coz I really trusted ASUS.


----------



## btbartz (Oct 9, 2013)

Can someone please create a backup of his userdata using standard recovery (turn off -> vol up + power -> recovery -> power -> backup user data) right after finishing the first installation and enabled USB Debugging?
Maybe I'm able to restore this backup and use ADB afterwards.
After factory reset I'm unable to go through first setup, because some system apps crash.
Hopefully it will work.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Voleoalto (Oct 10, 2013)

*Did you succee?*



eyeland said:


> Hi - new to this forum, first post.
> I got my Asus Memo HD 7 yesterday. I bought it specifically to use it as an external monitor for my canon DSLR, using the awsome app from chainfire "DSLRController) First thing i did was update the device (and some other tomfoolery, its my first tablet )
> 
> I tried connecting the tablet to my camera and various other devices to no avail. I was referencing with a Nexus 10 belonging to a friend, and on the nexus everything worked out of the box.
> ...

Click to collapse



I bought the same model, for the same use, the program runs ok in wifi mode with my 6d, but no otg host... i just bought a special cable on ebay, it will take 10 days to get here (Argentina). Did you solve your problem? Any advise for me? Thanks!


----------



## CaptainEncrypto (Oct 10, 2013)

GeneralZod123 said:


> Bump
> 
> Can someone at least confirm whether or not they have the "Encryption" option on their Memo Pad HD 7?
> 
> What would cause it to go missing? Is there any reason why a manufacturer would disable it on purpose?

Click to collapse



Saw this post, and just thought I would mention that the Encryption option is included in the newest update 4.2.4, although I have to warn you....there was a pretty big performance hit on my tablet after encrypting and now I really wish that I hadn't but you know......, hindsight is 20/20!


----------



## CaptainEncrypto (Oct 10, 2013)

GeneralZod123 said:


> Bump
> 
> Can someone at least confirm whether or not they have the "Encryption" option on their Memo Pad HD 7?
> 
> What would cause it to go missing? Is there any reason why a manufacturer would disable it on purpose?

Click to collapse



Saw this post, and just thought I would mention that the Encryption option is included in the newest update 4.2.4, although I have to warn you....there was a pretty big performance hit on my tablet after encrypting and now I really wish that I hadn't but you know......, hindsight is 20/20!  
****Edit**** One too many beers and a few hours later and I thought that I should add that after drastically increasing  the cache for my internal memory card, the slow down caused from the encryption has settled to about a 10% speed decrease (mostly while flipping pages, scrolling web,etc) Not really too bad but there is a definite trade-off, nonetheless. I am a bit of a stickler in regards to security, so I guess I will just learn to live with it.


----------



## GeneralZod123 (Oct 10, 2013)

CaptainEncrypto said:


> Saw this post, and just thought I would mention that the Encryption option is included in the newest update 4.2.4, although I have to warn you....there was a pretty big performance hit on my tablet after encrypting and now I really wish that I hadn't but you know......, hindsight is 20/20!
> ****Edit**** One too many beers and a few hours later and I thought that I should add that after drastically increasing  the cache for my internal memory card, the slow down caused from the encryption has settled to about a 10% speed decrease (mostly while flipping pages, scrolling web,etc) Not really too bad but there is a definite trade-off, nonetheless. I am a bit of a stickler in regards to security, so I guess I will just learn to live with it.

Click to collapse



Yep, that was the first thing I checked for once the update had completed  I think I noticed the slowdown to begin with, but now don't mind it at all.  Still a major annoyance that you have to root the thing (which I'm putting off until there is a bootloader unlocker/ recovery solution in place) to get a different password for screen lock vs encryption :/


----------



## CaptainEncrypto (Oct 10, 2013)

GeneralZod123 said:


> Yep, that was the first thing I checked for once the update had completed  I think I noticed the slowdown to begin with, but now don't mind it at all.  Still a major annoyance that you have to root the thing (which I'm putting off until there is a bootloader unlocker/ recovery solution in place) to get a different password for screen lock vs encryption :/

Click to collapse



Have you tried framaroot? There is a link to it on this thread closer to the beginning. Framaroot was far and away the absolute easiest root method I have ever uses for any device. You don't even have to have a pc, just download the app from play store (I think, it might be on a 3rd party site, can't remember) and choose the Boromir exploit and make sure you choose SuperSu instead of Superuser as your su app. 
I haven't had any trouble with unrooting either, which is what you will want to do before trying to update. I have read somewhere that Asus keeps logs of rooted users and at that point the warranty is null and void) Not sure if that is true or not, but I would unroot before you try to update just in case. Seriously, you can root this tablet in less than two minutes, no joke. I can hunt down the link if you cant find it. Its Framaroot (I believe you want version 1.6?) Anyway, very very easy. Give it a try.


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## enkelad (Oct 10, 2013)

et1ssgmiller said:


> Thank you for the info!  I was able to get it working this morning.  I'm using the OTG USB Helper app, and it now launches the file manager to the mount point.  I am not sure what was happening, perhaps I didn't have the OTG cable connected solidly enough to the Memo Pad.  I was able to mount my thumb drive, and do some file moving.  I am using the charger that came with the tablet as my power source, so I'm not locked into needing a PC to power the USB.

Click to collapse



hey, can you please tell me how did you make it work, and what is connected to what by which cable? 

I tried to connect thumb drive (tablet is rooted, installed otg usb helper app) but it doesn't work. 

How to have electricity supply if my micro usb out is already taken by usb otg cable? 

I need to use it when i have no desktop computer around.


----------



## tomashokenberi (Oct 10, 2013)

enkelad said:


> hey, can you please tell me how did you make it work, and what is connected to what by which cable?
> 
> I tried to connect thumb drive (tablet is rooted, installed otg usb helper app) but it doesn't work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you go several pages back you can see photo of my setup. 
What you need is otg cable with aditional usb connection for power supply. It may be female micro-usb + charger or male usb 

Послато са GT-I9100 користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## et1ssgmiller (Oct 10, 2013)

enkelad said:


> hey, can you please tell me how did you make it work, and what is connected to what by which cable?
> 
> I tried to connect thumb drive (tablet is rooted, installed otg usb helper app) but it doesn't work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I purchased a USB Y cable on line, it is specifically designed to use one lead as power.  I hook the single end of the Y to the OTG cable, then one leg of the Y (male ( says power on the usb connector )) to the power pack that came with the tablet, and then put the USB thumb drive in the other leg of the Y ( female ).

I used USB Host helper first, then used OTG USB helper app to connect.  I only had to use the USB Host once, don't know if it wrote something to the tablet or not.  I connect the y cable to the OTG cable, then the OTG to the tablet, the power end of the y into the wall outlet, and finally the thumb drive into the y cable.  A window immediately pops up asking which file manager I want to use.

I also tried it with a computer as power and it worked the same way, but it is more convenient to just plug it in.  The only drawback is the Y cable isn't very long.  Hope that helps


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 10, 2013)

Can someone please create a backup of his userdata using standard recovery (turn off -> vol up + power -> recovery -> power -> backup user data) right after finishing the first installation and enabled USB Debugging?
Maybe I'm able to restore this backup and use ADB afterwards.
After factory reset I'm unable to go through first setup, because some system apps crash.
Hopefully it will work.

Thanks in advance


Upload is in progress because USB debbuging is disabled .

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------

Can"t Post the Link,because i had no 10 posts, Could someone Post it?

Send me a PM:good:


----------



## YT447 (Oct 10, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> Can someone please create a backup of his userdata using standard recovery (turn off -> vol up + power -> recovery -> power -> backup user data) right after finishing the first installation and enabled USB Debugging?
> Maybe I'm able to restore this backup and use ADB afterwards.
> After factory reset I'm unable to go through first setup, because some system apps crash.
> Hopefully it will work.
> ...

Click to collapse



Please send it to me as a direct message.


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 10, 2013)

*You Had PM*

:good:


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 10, 2013)

Please post link here soon as possible, i want to try this too. Thanks.


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 10, 2013)

*!*

Yes i would do, the backup files from ADB could be Open with dsixdas Android Kitchen and so on 

I beginn with the Upload at night :good:


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 10, 2013)

*Question about Recovery*

Has anyone ever dealt with the port of Carliv Touch Recovery? it should work with our device. or I do this wrong?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...m.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2471479

The developer wrote me he would add someone with the right screen resolution for our device Today. Its must by its Tutorial Ported to MT8125 CPU.

:good::good::good:

I had not enough skills about recovery porting i think :silly:


----------



## phantan74 (Oct 11, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> Has anyone ever dealt with the port of Carliv Touch Recovery? it should work with our device. or I do this wrong?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...m.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2471479
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you much


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 11, 2013)

What is the point of recovery if the bootloader is still locked??? Is there some other way to flash it?


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 11, 2013)

Dont worry about the recovery. I already made two

And let me say this again, if any of you are working on an bootloader unlock solution, be carefull with the mount points.
Like i said, there is an dummy mount point, and the recovery part. id is symlinked to another part. Im still working on it


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 11, 2013)

That's my point


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 11, 2013)

**

when i hear thats all i think its go forward with our device :good:


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 12, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> when i hear thats all i think its go forward with our device :good:

Click to collapse




yeah man there's guys takin real risk with modding, flashing, programming, trying and so on

love the device

so Thanks!


----------



## invalidlinks (Oct 12, 2013)

Recently just updated to 4.2.2.. And now suddenly my wifi is not stable.. Its connected but then it says no connection for a few seconds then continues to connect to my wifi normally..  And this goes on and on..  Like once every hour?  Anyone experienced the same issue?  Anyway to solve it?  Before the update,  never i had this problem.


----------



## elvizzo (Oct 12, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> Yes i would do, the backup files from ADB could be Open with dsixdas Android Kitchen and so on
> 
> I beginn with the Upload at night :good:

Click to collapse



new about the backup?


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 12, 2013)

Sorry i forget it   and last night i found another SH script for MTK device that make a full backup with no errors. Today Art late evening i would test with spflashtool To restore it To my device. I think thats the better way. And at evening i upload the files.   greetz Shoxx

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## elvizzo (Oct 12, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> Sorry i forget it   and last night i found another SH script for MTK device that make a full backup with no errors. Today Art late evening i would test with spflashtool To restore it To my device. I think thats the better way. And at evening i upload the files.   greetz Shoxx
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



but.. i can use your backup to restore my tablet using the recovery? by putting it into a sd card?


----------



## shoxxy (Oct 12, 2013)

*!*



elvizzo said:


> but.. i can use your backup to restore my tablet using the recovery? by putting it into a sd card?

Click to collapse



No. in the Stock Recovery you can only Restore (Backup) user data. I send you the Link from an recovery backup after factory reset (clean)
 :fingers-crossed:


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## Boris The Spider (Oct 12, 2013)

*AC3 on ASUS ME173x*

Are there any apk or patch or anything that support AC3 audio on my no rooted ASUS ME173x?
To ear the audio I must convert any AC3 file to AAC file.


----------



## tomrev (Oct 13, 2013)

Boris The Spider said:


> Are there any apk or patch or anything that support AC3 audio on my no rooted ASUS ME173x?
> To ear the audio I must convert any AC3 file to AAC file.

Click to collapse



VLC Player can play AC3 audio.


----------



## djsadhu (Oct 13, 2013)

Boris The Spider said:


> Are there any apk or patch or anything that support AC3 audio on my no rooted ASUS ME173x?
> To ear the audio I must convert any AC3 file to AAC file.

Click to collapse



I use MX Player Pro. It supports subtitles, plays almost anything including mkv. 
Allows deinterlacing and special ffmpeg builds.
The only thing it does not play (as far as I know) is DTS.


----------



## jole1999 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi guys im new to the forum i rooted my memo while it was 4.2.1 and i updated to 4.2.2 i didn't lose root but i can't play my non-bought games i tried to freeze google play with titanium backup but it wont work... so i am asking can i somehow downgrade back to the 4.2.1 so can someone please put me a complete tutprial how, i know that if i flash my device it will brick so how can i do that??I don't even have CWM istalled so pleasee can someone help me???( sorry for my bad english ) 
P.S I tried to play vice city with GL to SD but it says mount timeouted and i restarted my device few time... pls help!!!!


----------



## tomashokenberi (Oct 13, 2013)

jole1999 said:


> Hi guys im new to the forum i rooted my memo while it was 4.2.1 and i updated to 4.2.2 i didn't lose root but i can't play my non-bought games i tried to freeze google play with titanium backup but it wont work... so i am asking can i somehow downgrade back to the 4.2.1 so can someone please put me a complete tutprial how, i know that if i flash my device it will brick so how can i do that??I don't even have CWM istalled so pleasee can someone help me???( sorry for my bad english )
> P.S I tried to play vice city with GL to SD but it says mount timeouted and i restarted my device few time... pls help!!!!

Click to collapse



Are you sure that you did not lose root? It seems highly unlikely to me.
Try to install framaroot and to re-root your device.

I believe that there is no way to downgrade your device without sending it to the service.

Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## petarmongoose (Oct 13, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> No. in the Stock Recovery you can only Restore (Backup) user data. I send you the Link from an recovery backup after factory reset (clean)
> :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Man have you uploaded backup ?


----------



## jole1999 (Oct 13, 2013)

tomashokenberi said:


> Are you sure that you did not lose root? It seems highly unlikely to me.
> Try to install framaroot and to re-root your device.
> 
> I believe that there is no way to downgrade your device without sending it to the service.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes im 100% positive i didn't lost root i even unrooted before updating and i rooted again all root apps work but every non-bought game i try to open via GL to SD or mnnualy it freezes for about 10 seconds and then it says mount failed and game screen is black, i checked if data is in right folder and it is all like before i updated to 4.2.2

P.S

Are we allowed to chat here in Serbian becouse i see that you are from Serbia too


----------



## tomashokenberi (Oct 13, 2013)

jole1999 said:


> Yes im 100% positive i didn't lost root i even unrooted before updating and i rooted again all root apps work but every non-bought game i try to open via GL to SD or mnnualy it freezes for about 10 seconds and then it says mount failed and game screen is black, i checked if data is in right folder and it is all like before i updated to 4.2.2
> 
> P.S
> 
> Are we allowed to chat here in Serbian becouse i see that you are from Serbia too

Click to collapse



No,  only english. But you can ask same question in Benchmark.rs  memopad hd7 thread.

Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## jole1999 (Oct 13, 2013)

tomashokenberi said:


> No,  only english. But you can ask same question in Benchmark.rs  memopad hd7 thread.
> 
> Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info  btw. I solved the problem, I haven't noticed that the original folders were empty (probably updating to 4.2.2 emptyed it) so I needed to copy all from MicroSD/data( or obb ) to Android/data( or obb ) and then move data in GL to SD.


----------



## numero2 (Oct 13, 2013)

jole1999 said:


> Thanks for the info  btw. I solved the problem, I haven't noticed that the original folders were empty (probably updating to 4.2.2 emptyed it) so I needed to copy all from MicroSD/data( or obb ) to Android/data( or obb ) and then move data in GL to SD.

Click to collapse



What application do you use to move the game data on microsd? 
Bere upgrade I use Foldermount butta after 4.2.2 no longer works...


----------



## jole1999 (Oct 13, 2013)

numero2 said:


> What application do you use to move the game data on microsd?
> Bere upgrade I use Foldermount butta after 4.2.2 no longer works...

Click to collapse



I use ''GL to SD'' but you have to move all the data back to emulated0/Android/ and then you enter to the GL to SD and it will ask you for root premmisionss, then you tap on the like magneted chains xd dunno how to explain ( top right corner second option) and it will say unmounted then you go to the settings and tap on move data and you tap on play


----------



## Boris The Spider (Oct 14, 2013)

djsadhu said:


> I use MX Player Pro. It supports subtitles, plays almost anything including mkv.
> Allows deinterlacing and special ffmpeg builds.
> The only thing it does not play (as far as I know) is DTS.

Click to collapse



Ok, I'm too playing with the MX Player the mkv files but the AC3 files (Dolby) aren´t playing by the Tablet ASUS.
Is a problema of the Tablet not of the players.
I hope that ASUS patch this for view the movies with AC3.
Any help?


----------



## samoborac (Oct 14, 2013)

It plays but without H/W+ decoder. You need to choose software decoder instead.


----------



## jole1999 (Oct 14, 2013)

hi guys i need your help :S i updated my me173x to 4.2.2 last night(id why the stupidest thing ever) and since i woke up i restarted my device and when it booted on my screen something was tapping it (not a person, but like someone was in my tablet and acctualy draged a finger up and down but always in same direction (up and down) ) i somehow menaged to do a factory reset (i unrooted before i did it) and when it booted up again the same issue was there :S i deleted all up and now its okay but i am afraid that it will start again and if i try to install something new i know it will start again so did anyone face this problem and knows a solution? i would want to go to the shop where i bought it (i still have a warrianty) but i dont know will they accept it i deleted all my root stuff so they dont trace it :S


----------



## orwo5555 (Oct 16, 2013)

*3g dongle*

hi guys,is anyone who conected a 3g dongle to memopad via otg?


----------



## Beryup (Oct 16, 2013)

i think it's not compatible ..


----------



## t0bb (Oct 17, 2013)

for all with bricked devices... russians seem to solved it
here is the link to xda page that directs you to everything.... I think its the last post on the page
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2339895&page=23


----------



## Neko2394 (Oct 17, 2013)

Help I've a big problem, every time I play an audio file with any audio player my tablet begins to lag, I didn't have that before . Even after reboot and factory reset. I don't know what I should do..
Did someone have the same problem ?

EDIT: It seems that it happens only when the AudioWizard is actived.


----------



## aigaming (Oct 18, 2013)

Boris The Spider said:


> Ok, I'm too playing with the MX Player the mkv files but the AC3 files (Dolby) aren´t playing by the Tablet ASUS.
> Is a problema of the Tablet not of the players.
> I hope that ASUS patch this for view the movies with AC3.
> Any help?

Click to collapse



You need moded mx player which suports dts,search on xda,moded version(codec)works fine on our memo

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Boris The Spider (Oct 19, 2013)

aigaming said:


> You need moded mx player which suports dts,search on xda,moded version(codec)works fine on our memo
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse




Sorry, do nothing and voila,  I can ear AC3.
Tnxs to all for the help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BT Works fine????????????? in yours tablets??????????


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## kanefan67 (Oct 21, 2013)

Erick Riofrio said:


> Hi guys,I have a problem with the last update, I have the 4.2.3 release 20130719 keys, because I sent the tablet in assistance. I tried to do a hard reset but still the firmware 4.2.3,When I try to update I do not find anything and also does not show the error message, I made the root and I did not delete any app system. Can anyone help me?

Click to collapse



I also got mine back with 4.2.3 back from repair. Did you already receive an update? I didn't........


----------



## shiki87 (Oct 21, 2013)

kanefan67 said:


> I also got mine back with 4.2.3 back from repair. Did you already receive an update? I didn't........

Click to collapse



Me neither. I contacted Asus Support, and they contacted they Software Team in Taiwan, but this was more than a week ago, and they still have no answer from Taiwan...


----------



## bella raga (Oct 21, 2013)

*asus memo HD 7 vs windows XP 32*

guys...thanx heaps for your posts, advices and solutions.
i got an asus memo hd7 and my windows xp 32 wouldn't see it..so i came here and followed the instructions to root it and i did it. it worked but still XP wouldn't see my device properly ..i tried heaps of times to install the MPT drivers but it wouldn't have it! 
windows devices manager would only see the tablet when i turned the USB debugging on and it would see it as Asus Composite ADB (something like that)..yet didn't work.
i figured out that my problem was the MPT. so i went on to a different forum and found a post of somebody who suggested to install WIndows Media Player..i didn't do it right away, but i went ahead when i found out that Windows Media Player 11 instals drivers like wpdmtp.dll so i:
- uninstalled the device,  
- installed wmp 11 and i rebooted my laptop. 
at last my devices manager saw the tablet as a portable device..it only needed the drivers..
-i updated them automatically and now it freaking works!! FINALLY!!
i m not a developer so i didn't need to root the tablet, but i m glad i learned how to sort it out myself..also thanx to u guys.
BEEEEELLLLLLLLLLAAAAAA RAAAAGAAAAA!!


----------



## Erick Riofrio (Oct 21, 2013)

kanefan67 said:


> I also got mine back with 4.2.3 back from repair. Did you already receive an update? I didn't........

Click to collapse



Unfortunately no, the only response I received from Asus is that Android 4.2.2 was released in July and that the firmware 4.2.3 is the latest version .. it is absurd even they know it..


----------



## kanefan67 (Oct 22, 2013)

shiki87 said:


> Me neither. I contacted Asus Support, and they contacted they Software Team in Taiwan, but this was more than a week ago, and they still have no answer from Taiwan...

Click to collapse



Support advised me to wait another week to see if the update shows up and if not contact them again.
I think the 4.2.3 firmware we have was only released for service.
The 4.2.4 firmware update can only be done from 4.2.2 and not from 4.2.3. They have to build a new update package to support the 4.2.3 to 4.2.4 update.

I'll wait a couple of days to see if it shows up. Otherwise I'am going to upgrade the pad myself.
With this instructions that should be ok......
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2339895&page=30


----------



## kanefan67 (Oct 23, 2013)

kanefan67 said:


> Support advised me to wait another week to see if the update shows up and if not contact them again.
> I think the 4.2.3 firmware we have was only released for service.
> The 4.2.4 firmware update can only be done from 4.2.2 and not from 4.2.3. They have to build a new update package to support the 4.2.3 to 4.2.4 update.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did the update by following the tutorial and succeeded!
Off course lost all apps and user data, but now I'am on android 4.2.2 at least!

rooted again with framaroot. restoring user apps via titanium now


----------



## Boris The Spider (Oct 24, 2013)

*micro SD 64 Gb works fine*

Hi, this SanDisk SDSDQUA-064G-U46A Ultra 64 GB microSDXC Class 10 UHS-1 Memory Card 30MB/s, formated as NTFS works fine on my ASUS MeMO 7HD.


----------



## xuiquaxa (Oct 25, 2013)

anybody had CWM for Memopad HD7?


----------



## rjdhill (Oct 25, 2013)

hey guys i just got this tablet a week ago and rooted it as soon as i got it. i used a different method and root tool though. my question is . is there a recovery for this like twrp or cwm and any roms. most just looking to strip it down a bit and tweak the look and feel.


----------



## MV10 (Oct 25, 2013)

xuiquaxa said:


> anybody had CWM for Memopad HD7?

Click to collapse



It's being worked on -- no stable release yet, first success was announced just one day ago...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46782089#post46782089


----------



## Felborn (Oct 25, 2013)

Boris The Spider said:


> Hi, this SanDisk SDSDQUA-064G-U46A Ultra 64 GB microSDXC Class 10 UHS-1 Memory Card 30MB/s, formated as NTFS works fine on my ASUS MeMO 7HD.

Click to collapse



It can handle 64gb cards? I thought 32 was max? 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Boris The Spider (Oct 26, 2013)

Felborn said:


> It can handle 64gb cards? I thought 32 was max?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Really works in my unrooted ASUS the 64GB card (ASUS wrote that 32GB was max).


----------



## t0bb (Oct 26, 2013)

rjdhill said:


> hey guys i just got this tablet a week ago and rooted it as soon as i got it. i used a different method and root tool though. my question is . is there a recovery for this like twrp or cwm and any roms. most just looking to strip it down a bit and tweak the look and feel.

Click to collapse



here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2339895&page=35
*bottom of page comment*. That is the guy who has a CWM based recovery, and says that he made the first ROM.
He is looking for testers now, so you can apply to help him.
good luck


----------



## dartuil (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello ,
I own a memopad HD 7 and i can't make it see the microsd as default memory how to do?
In settings i set the microsd as default but i still cant get app in the store. My internal memory is full.

Thank you.


----------



## tomashokenberi (Oct 26, 2013)

dartuil said:


> Hello ,
> I own a memopad HD 7 and i can't make it see the microsd as default memory how to do?
> In settings i set the microsd as default but i still cant get app in the store. My internal memory is full.
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Remove multimedia files (photos, mp3, etc), documents and other similar stuff from internal memory and place them on your card. I believe that ~12 gb is more than sufficient for apps.

Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## dartuil (Oct 26, 2013)

Not when u play nova and other heavy games


----------



## rjdhill (Oct 26, 2013)

t0bb said:


> here:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2339895&page=35
> *bottom of page comment*. That is the guy who has a CWM based recovery, and says that he made the first ROM.
> He is looking for testers now, so you can apply to help him.
> good luck

Click to collapse



yeah I did that .haven't hear anything so he might be good with tester .  thanks


----------



## dartuil (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello is this build rootable?ME173X_WW_User_4.2.4.06716_20130918 release keys


----------



## numero2 (Oct 26, 2013)

dartuil said:


> Hello is this build rootable?ME173X_WW_User_4.2.4.06716_20130918 release keys

Click to collapse



Yes.
and *Framaroot* is the easiest way


----------



## dartuil (Oct 26, 2013)

numero2 said:


> Yes.
> and *Framaroot* is the easiest way

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## KrameX (Oct 26, 2013)

Works perfect.

 windows 7 has installed automatically all necessary drivers and motochopper recognizes at first time this tablet, root procces was very fast, at the end the tablet has restarted and root access was succsesful.

thanks!


----------



## rjdhill (Oct 26, 2013)

Another method everyone might wanna try out is an app over in the Samsung mega . Called  (kingo android root ). An amazing app . Download your  PC make sure you have web connection and the app does the rest . Right script install su done in less than 5 mns . Truly the easiest IV ever seen  . The dev did an amazing job. Check it out.  also see post on all the devices ive rooted I'm the past week


----------



## Bill_windows (Oct 27, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks all the guys which work on this project, it is very importan for asus memopad users. I hope soon the release


----------



## Kukec (Oct 28, 2013)

Install the upgrade or not? Please advice. What's new in the update? Deletes the update data (save game, etc.)


----------



## Boris The Spider (Oct 29, 2013)

*Adventage to root the ASUS*

Please, tell me the advantages to root this tablet.


----------



## tempurastylez (Oct 29, 2013)

There are many root related threads on xda and beyond. My top 4 root advantages:
1) freeze or delete unwanted apps
2) ad blocking
3) firewall control
4) per app custom dpi settings


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 30, 2013)

*Custom Rom / Recovery RELEASE*

I have (FINNALY) made the Thread.

*You can now enjoy the FULL Android experience.*

*Custom ROM and Custom Recovery are now Released.*


Official Thread here :

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46928324#post46928324

(I will finish the OP Tomorow), Still need to add The "Usefull Tips" Section, but i need to sleep, gona work in +- 5 hours ...


Cya:victory:


----------



## ericmaxman (Oct 30, 2013)

TIP : if anyone's device just stops workimg, or cant wake up, carefully open the back cover of the tablet and disconnect the power cable from the battery to the mainboard for about a minute or so.

I wouldn't dare say if Asus will still honor the warranty, since there isnt any warranty sticker here. But dont hold me liable. I've saved my tablet twice by opening the back cover.


----------



## shiki87 (Oct 30, 2013)

How do you make it? Seems impossible. I fear, i will pull out some cables, its too strong connected


----------



## coolizard (Oct 30, 2013)

superdragonpt said:


> I have (FINNALY) made the Thread.
> 
> *You can now enjoy the FULL Android experience.*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you very much!
You know what you do.

BTW, what method you recomend for rooting this device?
Cheers.


----------



## btbartz (Oct 30, 2013)

coolizard said:


> Thank you very much!
> You know what you do.
> 
> BTW, what method you recomend for rooting this device?
> Cheers.

Click to collapse



Use Framaroot it's the easiest way


----------



## superdragonpt (Oct 30, 2013)

coolizard said:


> Thank you very much!
> You know what you do.
> 
> BTW, what method you recomend for rooting this device?
> Cheers.

Click to collapse



if you install my rom its already pre-rooded


----------



## shoxxy (Nov 1, 2013)

ericmaxman said:


> TIP : if anyone's device just stops workimg, or cant wake up, carefully open the back cover of the tablet and disconnect the power cable from the battery to the mainboard for about a minute or so.
> 
> I wouldn't dare say if Asus will still honor the warranty, since there isnt any warranty sticker here. But dont hold me liable. I've saved my tablet twice by opening the back cover.

Click to collapse



Back cover is made for change  but do all this with non metallic otherwise you risk shortcut on mainboard. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ericmaxman (Nov 1, 2013)

shoxxy said:


> Back cover is made for change  but do all this with non metallic otherwise you risk shortcut on mainboard.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I used my fingernails :laugh: Painful, but at least there arent visible marks that could void your warranty.


----------



## directcurrent (Nov 1, 2013)

*USB OTG update?*

hi all, just bought this device and fount this thread. 
I was wondering if anyone had got powered USB OTG working, following the latest software updates?
thanks

EDIT: what I meant to ask was if anyone had OTG working without external power. in the earlier discussions there was confusion about whether this was a hardware or software issue.

has anyone found out? if the hardware is OK, but Asus updates don't fix it, is it something a custom install could resolve?


----------



## shoxxy (Nov 1, 2013)

directcurrent said:


> hi all, just bought this device and fount this thread.
> I was wondering if anyone had got powered USB OTG working, following the latest software updates?
> thanks

Click to collapse



Welcome

I think you need OTG with external Voltage connection.

Greetz


----------



## bradddo (Nov 1, 2013)

Turned it on this morning and no Internet.  Wifi is on and connected.   Anyone else run into this.  Rebooted and still no luck

Sent from my SGH-I317M using xda app-developers app


----------



## itman-ch (Nov 1, 2013)

Router reseted?

Android FOSS repository https://f-droid.org/


----------



## bradddo (Nov 1, 2013)

Yup.  Im at work all morning and the wife hasn't called to freak out about no internet.  Problem must be solved. 
Sent from my SGH-I317M using xda app-developers app


----------



## ripelag (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi, Framaroot also works on v 4.2.4.06716_20130918 ? and Motochopper ?


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## numero2 (Nov 2, 2013)

ripelag said:


> Hi, Framaroot also works on v 4.2.4.06716_20130918 ? and Motochopper ?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## Fentoo (Nov 3, 2013)

thanks a lot man!!this is really helpful.


----------



## enkelad (Nov 4, 2013)

my bluetooth is giving me hard time. 

it force stopps all the time and now i can't even turn it on anymore, restarted tablet few times, deleted data in bluetooth app, nothing helps. 

what now?


----------



## hossein.j (Nov 4, 2013)

*Root Problem*

Hi
i rooted asus memo pad hd 7 with motochopper and framaroot , after root updated this tablet to android 4.2 and i did not install cwm recovery.
1 week later i factory reset this tablet and try to root again now its not rooting ...
motochopper errore: "file exist." ==> SuperSu : "binery need to update."
framaroot errore: "Faild  ... Try another exploit if available (Error #15)."

sry for bad english.


----------



## jole1999 (Nov 4, 2013)

*4.2.1 ROM*

Hai guyz is there stock 4.2.1 ROM for me173x i really need it becouse of GL to SD, it doesn`t work on 4.2.2 huh.... ((


----------



## shoxxy (Nov 6, 2013)

jole1999 said:


> Hai guyz is there stock 4.2.1 ROM for me173x i really need it becouse of GL to SD, it doesn`t work on 4.2.2 huh.... ((

Click to collapse



Yes 4.2.1 service stock Rom is there 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## enkelad (Nov 6, 2013)

anyone having any idea what can i do when bluetooth totally stopped working? i can't even turn it on anymore


----------



## jole1999 (Nov 7, 2013)

shoxxy can you give me link for it i downloaded one from 4da from guy enrike and it is completly different whole ui is different and the worst thing is my pad can not charge at all :S can i flash it back somehow? or provide me a factory rom 4.2.1


----------



## jole1999 (Nov 7, 2013)

guys i need help :S i have service "stock" rom from 4da 4.2.1 and i want to flash the 4.2.2 becouse the battery is charging too slow... but when i turn off my tablet and connect it to PC it just boots up huh :S what do i need to do???? pls help


----------



## kisirong2501 (Nov 8, 2013)

Anyone know how to turn External SDcard into Internal card for Memopad HD 7. I use th 8GB one and it has small space for me to install heavy data games. 

Thanks


----------



## 1asbak1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey' is there a way to get acces to mny iternal storage via windows? I only can get to the sd card sadly.

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## jole1999 (Nov 8, 2013)

here is the problem :\ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlg4pQTejRc


----------



## mrsanta (Nov 11, 2013)

1asbak1 said:


> Hey' is there a way to get acces to mny iternal storage via windows? I only can get to the sd card sadly.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The latest Rom update (v1.1) gives u that option, from the changelog:



> Android 4.2.2 (JB) Based custom ROM:
> 
> Changelog Build v1.1 (November 10 2013)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tested myself, and it's working gr8


btw, why is the ROM/CWM superdragon's thread locked?


----------



## tomrev (Nov 12, 2013)

1asbak1 said:


> Hey' is there a way to get acces to mny iternal storage via windows? I only can get to the sd card sadly.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Connect tab to PC and setup tab by go to setting -> Storage -> menu -> USB computer connection -> MTP


----------



## Mfzilla (Nov 12, 2013)

mrsanta said:


> The latest Rom update (v1.1) gives u that option, from the changelog:
> 
> 
> btw, why is the ROM/CWM superdragon's thread locked?

Click to collapse



Hey could somebody direct me to Superdragons Asus Memo Pad HD7 rom. I read that full thread all the way down to last page. 

I just can not figure out how to get my hands on that rom. Please help, lol. I am at the install OS screen now and no rom in the sd. 

Thanks!!


----------



## terpio (Nov 12, 2013)

Here it is http://forum.xda-developers.com/devdb/project/dl/?id=1705 

Edit: or should be.. It's not working anymore  

Wysłane z mojego ME173X przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## claudi82 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mfzilla said:


> Hey could somebody direct me to Superdragons Asus Memo Pad HD7 rom. I read that full thread all the way down to last page.
> 
> I just can not figure out how to get my hands on that rom. Please help, lol. I am at the install OS screen now and no rom in the sd.
> 
> Thanks!!

Click to collapse



well the rom thread was locked, and the new rom version was on xda servers.

But you can still download the oldest rom version from superdragon's dev-host :

Asus_ME173X_v1.0.zip - 500.44 MB



edit: i send an PM to our DEV superdragonpt.  I really hope he comes back, and just ignore the Russian noobs that talked trash on his rom thread,if they are so pros, why didnt they managed to build an custom rom ? ungrateful kids


----------



## Mfzilla (Nov 12, 2013)

*bdific and*

Thank you for the replies. I did not manage to find 1.1........ but 1.0 is a HUGE difference:good:. 

Holy crap. This tablet feels twice as fast now. Thank you very much everyone.


----------



## tomrev (Nov 12, 2013)

claudi82 said:


> well the rom thread was locked, and the new rom version was on xda servers.
> 
> But you can still download the oldest rom version from superdragon's dev-host :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does that true? 

If someone do something like that because they are losers! They have anything good in there live so they want to make others have the same fate as they are. Encorage to continue great job.


----------



## aigaming (Nov 12, 2013)

There is no better rom then superdragons 1.1 for our tablet and i hope he will continue his work

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## MV10 (Nov 12, 2013)

claudi82 said:


> edit: i send an PM to our DEV superdragonpt.  I really hope he comes back, and just ignore the Russian noobs that talked trash on his rom thread,if they are so pros, why didnt they managed to build an custom rom ? ungrateful kids

Click to collapse



Is that the reason or are you just speculating? The trolling was annoying but it wasn't _that_ bad.

The moderator's note does say "temporarily" locked. I certainly hope it comes back as well, it would be a shame to get that far then abandon it.

From this thread:
"his daughter is sick, and he just don't have the time to work and update all his works on xda. he asked Xda moderation to temp closed, just to avoid spamm"


----------



## JunePaik (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all, 

is it possible to upload the system/framework/core.odex please. i cant upgrade due to checksum error. SHA1 has to be e362.... . 

Thank you.


----------



## tomrev (Nov 13, 2013)

JunePaik said:


> Hi all,
> 
> is it possible to upload the system/framework/core.odex please. i cant upgrade due to checksum error. SHA1 has to be e362.... .
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



What core.odex SHA checksum u need. If I has the file I will upload to U. You can flash to stock rom.


----------



## con01 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all.

I have a problem with the latest update from 30.20.2013. For others, appeared and my tablet does not see it by OTA. 
Previously, I fell and I had to recover the system flash stockrom of 09/18/2013. Now the tablet does not see the network upgrade. 
Any ideas?


----------



## brspart (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kindle apk*

Hi all, 

is it possible to upload original kindle apk.. I need this app. Thanks .

PLEASE. .......


----------



## brunonlinespace (Nov 14, 2013)

*Rooting vs Updating*

Hello!!!

I have the ME173X model, 8gb version, with 3.4.5 kernel and android 4.2.2. Everything original.

My compilation is ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.31212_20131030 release-keys (I always made the updates through the settings app since I bought my device).

I was happy for succefully rooting my device, following these instructions:
rootinghub.com/how-to-root-asus-memo-pad-hd-7-using-one-click-tool
It was made via framaroot - boromir. I also installed SuperSu and Titanium Backup (TB).

Then I unistalled (without backing up any of them), provided that I will never use, these:
Google Chrome (via TB)
BuddyBuzz (via TB)
Press Reader (via TB)
Google Play Movies (via Clean Master)
Google Play Magazines (via Clean Master)

So far so good. BUT! I check the udate status once and I got some sort of a "... server is busy..." error message and nothing was downloaded. Then I reboot and checked again and now there`s a new update available! My major issues are these two:

1) i dont understand the screen capture I took and posted oni this link... The "mcube" thing... Could you explain me that, please? it‘s odd... and uninstallable by the simple means I now... 
brunonlinespace.no.sapo.pt/Screenshot_2013-11-13-23-29-24.png

2) is it safe to update my system again, since a new update is available and my device is rooted and there are those missing stock apks? 


I will be very thankfull for your recomendations and thank you for your time!

Best regards,
Bruno


----------



## MihaiA7X (Nov 14, 2013)

help my tablet froze on the white ASUS logo. Where can I find the WW firmware to recover my tablet???


----------



## grexai (Nov 14, 2013)

Can somebody tell me where can i found the original system apps, because i can' t update my tablet. I removed some of the asus apps. The update fails at mybitcast but i don't which other apps missing.
edit.
so i could reinstall mybitcast by coping to system /apps ...the next missing is the parent lock i copied it to the system apps to BUT it writes the some error it still thinks it missing but its there... if i try to install normally than it wirtes app is not installed. any Ideas ?


----------



## KrameX (Nov 16, 2013)

*USB OTG*

Hi there!

I trying now my home made usb otg cable (with this schema = https://www.dropbox.com/s/9g1v08ij1llc6i0/Screenshot2.png) and using the asus memopad7 hd charger for power up devices. Fat32 pendrives works fine, and my mouse (razer orochi) is working too. NTFS pendrive aren't recognized. 

I use in first place "USB Host diagnostics" tool for test. First time nothing happend, but USB Host diagnostics offers "try to fix this" and reboot.

After reboot, "USB OTG Helper" app, recognizes my pendrive (only un Fat32 format).


^^


----------



## sajty (Nov 16, 2013)

For those,who have problems with update,search this thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2339895

You will find here system/app backup.


----------



## coolizard (Nov 16, 2013)

MV10 said:


> The moderator's note does say "temporarily" locked. I certainly hope it comes back as well, it would be a shame to get that far then abandon it.
> 
> From this thread:
> "his daughter is sick, and he just don't have the time to work and update all his works on xda. he asked Xda moderation to temp closed, just to avoid spamm"

Click to collapse



Thread is already re-opened.

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------




brunonlinespace said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> I have the ME173X model, 8gb version, with 3.4.5 kernel and android 4.2.2. Everything original.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





MihaiA7X said:


> help my tablet froze on the white ASUS logo. Where can I find the WW firmware to recover my tablet???

Click to collapse





grexai said:


> Can somebody tell me where can i found the original system apps, because i can' t update my tablet. I removed some of the asus apps. The update fails at mybitcast but i don't which other apps missing.
> edit.
> so i could reinstall mybitcast by coping to system /apps ...the next missing is the parent lock i copied it to the system apps to BUT it writes the some error it still thinks it missing but its there... if i try to install normally than it wirtes app is not installed. any Ideas ?

Click to collapse




Updating via OTA after rooting or after changing system, you get an error (the changes in system are detected) and you can´t boot your pad. So, don´t update after rooting. Flash the stock rom like is explained in post #5 of this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668. And then update. Read the first posts (there are pictures that can help) and make sure your drivers are correctly installed (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2206421).
Thanks to superdrangonpt for this.


----------



## hansaka_xp (Nov 20, 2013)

*USB host*

I saw a guy posting YouTube video on USB hosting with a external power, Is it true that i can do that?


----------



## aigaming (Nov 20, 2013)

Its true,it works long time ago

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Felborn (Nov 20, 2013)

aigaming said:


> Its true,it works long time ago
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Really? I tried a USB OTG cable with power,  but no luck on a stock memopad

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aigaming (Nov 20, 2013)

U need otg and y usb cable and everything works even on stock for me 

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## Felborn (Nov 20, 2013)

aigaming said:


> U need otg and y usb cable and everything works even on stock for me
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can you link to a cable that actually works? Seems there is about 98% of us unable to make this work, and 2% that claimes it works but most of us cant copy the success. I have a USB Y Cable for external power, and it does nothing for me sadly.


----------



## aigaming (Nov 21, 2013)

It works on 3 of memos i have tried,did you get the good side of y cable? You also  need app from store to mount,search for otg mount app on playstore and diwnload it(can't link now i am on tapatalk)

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## Felborn (Nov 21, 2013)

aigaming said:


> It works on 3 of memos i have tried,did you get the good side of y cable? You also  need app from store to mount,search for otg mount app on playstore and diwnload it(can't link now i am on tapatalk)
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Seems i need root for that app to work? 

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Nov 21, 2013)

Felborn said:


> Seems i need root for that app to work?
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Yes. You need root the tablet! 

Regards,
Jorge Moreira


----------



## jrk190 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a Motorola Lapdock, when i get my tablet, I'll see if OTG will work with it.


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## grexai (Nov 25, 2013)

coolizard said:


> Thread is already re-opened.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer !

I solved my problem myself i didn't need to reflash the stock rom : the update doesn't care about the rom rooted or not it. The problem was in my case the that i tried to reinstall the apps which i deleted before but the parentlock apps version wasn't good, so i get error than. I found in this topic uploaded the correct version of system apps. then i could install update without unroot.


----------



## et1ssgmiller (Nov 28, 2013)

*USB debug resetting*

My tablet is rooted only, whenever I start Titanium Backup I get a message stating that I need to check USB Debugging in developer options. I go in and check the box, next time I start TBI get the same thing. Does anyone know how the USB debug can get reset like that? I'd like to keep it enabled.


----------



## midoo97 (Nov 28, 2013)

*need help!!*



biceman said:


> ZinioReader.apk from my rooted device...

Click to collapse



Please send me original asus me 173x mybitcast.apk
because I unistall it so the upgrade always crash 
and thanks in forward


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey, guys,

 I do reaally have a problem with the update system on my Asus MeMoTab 7 HD. Since mid August (when I bought the tablet) I didn't recived any kind of system update. It still says "Android version 4.2.1 (user_4.2.2_09274_20130607)". 
I searched on this forum and I found people who updated to 4.2.2 and even 4.2.4, but I still didn't recived any kind of update. Do you have any idea how can I update it or why am I not reciving the update?


----------



## tomitaro (Dec 10, 2013)

*original system apps*



grexai said:


> Thanks for your answer !
> 
> I solved my problem myself i didn't need to reflash the stock rom : the update doesn't care about the rom rooted or not it. The problem was in my case the that i tried to reinstall the apps which i deleted before but the parentlock apps version wasn't good, so i get error than. I found in this topic uploaded the correct version of system apps. then i could install update without unroot.

Click to collapse



Hello, can you tell me, please where did you find uploaded the correct version of system apps? I`m in the same situation, and I don`t want to reflash the tablet. Practically I need press reader apk (and who knows, mabe another one) cause my update is blocked at that point

Thx


----------



## wyclef_chin (Dec 11, 2013)

Would the rooting tool here works on Build 4.2.4.31212_20131030 too?


----------



## KikoLyne (Dec 15, 2013)

ericmaxman said:


> - MTKAndroidSuiteDaemon.apk
> - MTKAndroidSuiteDaemon.odex
> - Mtkbt.apk
> - MtkBt.odex
> ...

Click to collapse



can i delet this apps without damage the system?


----------



## ericmaxman (Dec 15, 2013)

KikoLyne said:


> can i delet this apps without damage the system?

Click to collapse



No. these are mediatek apps that should not be deleted.

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KikoLyne (Dec 15, 2013)

ericmaxman said:


> No. these are mediatek apps that should not be deleted.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse




I see thank you, but some apps eats ram. like mediatek logger.


----------



## itman-ch (Dec 15, 2013)

if rooted - get app- quarantaine - and freez'em.

w/o root: settings->apps->deactivate it.


----------



## KrameX (Dec 15, 2013)

today, I noticed an update, WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128, but when I try to install, I get an error.

Update size is 6.17Mb

you have installed it?

is apparently the root. there are other way to make un-root, other than reflashing the stock rom?

sorry, superSu has an option that says "complete unroot", i'm trying to install update now.

nope, it doesnt work.


====================================

remembered that I had changed the build.prop file, luckily had a backup unmodified, so I restored it and used the option SuperSU called "full unroot",  now update was succesful.

Greetings!


----------



## objr (Dec 16, 2013)

KrameX said:


> today, I noticed an update, WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128, but when I try to install, I get an error.
> 
> Update size is 6.17Mb
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What did this update brought you? 6 Mb is very less but maybe you noticed something new! 

Inviato dal mio U8800Pro utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## KrameX (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi. I didn't noticed anything new xD

maybe an update in a system app.


----------



## tomashokenberi (Dec 16, 2013)

KrameX said:


> Hi. I didn't noticed anything new xD
> 
> maybe an update in a system app.

Click to collapse



Startup animation is new (now it is same as on Memopad hd8)

Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## tomrev (Dec 17, 2013)

*MAC spoof*

I have problem to change MAC address. I tried by several apps and command lines methods but nothing. Does anyone successfully change MAC on  HD7?


----------



## StegoStegmeier (Dec 17, 2013)

I tried it too, didn't work.. 

sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellysheep (Dec 18, 2013)

@superdragonpt :
From which device (Lenovo?) did you port your AOSP rom?
Did you build the rom completely from sources or is this a binary port?
Could you please share the sources you use?

Thanks!


----------



## juniormolina (Dec 20, 2013)

*How can i fix it?*

After a system update the front camera of my Asus Memo Pad HD 7 stop work, and when i try to use it, it just closet and dont let me take pictures or use as web cam. PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO FIX IT BECAUSE I HAVE LIKE 2 MONTH WITH THE SAME PROBLEM.

PD: i did a factory reset and nothing happen, i keep with the same problem


----------



## kristakos (Dec 23, 2013)

juniormolina said:


> After a system update the front camera of my Asus Memo Pad HD 7 stop work, and when i try to use it, it just closet and dont let me take pictures or use as web cam. PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO FIX IT BECAUSE I HAVE LIKE 2 MONTH WITH THE SAME PROBLEM.
> 
> PD: i did a factory reset and nothing happen, i keep with the same problem

Click to collapse



Try re-intall camera app.


----------



## Finrod Paradox (Dec 26, 2013)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> WeatherTime.zip - 18.39 MB

Click to collapse



link is broken can you make new one?


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## Mr.Its (Dec 29, 2013)

Does anyone know is Xposed works on this device? If yes then what about GravityBox, does any of it's settings work and can it retheme the statusbar back to AOSP so that you can get QuickSettings and tile management? It's just that I've seen the device in use and what ASUS has done to the notification menu is horrible.


----------



## jole1999 (Dec 29, 2013)

ofcourse that xposed and gravitybox works  heres a picture of what i did  

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mr.Its (Dec 30, 2013)

jole1999 said:


> ofcourse that xposed and gravitybox works  heres a picture of what i did
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks. I wasn't sure if it would since it's not totally AOSP and GravityBox does warn that it might not work correctly with modded ROM's.

What Xposed modules do you have installed in your picture and could you show if the actual notification menu has been changed back to AOSP? That's really what I'm most interested in since I hate the blue notification menu.


----------



## jrk190 (Dec 30, 2013)

The notification menu still isn't aosp. If anyone learned of a way, head it to my inbox!

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mr.Its (Dec 30, 2013)

I've found a way as a friend of mine has this tablet.

Go to settings and then select ASUS Customised Setting and disable "Use ASUS Quick Setting". It'll then fall back to the AOSP look and you can further customise it with GravityBox 

There's one issue I'm hoping the GravityBox dev can fix and that's with the statusbar colours. When you enable that you'll get the AOSP icons back, but the WiFi signal level arrows aren't themed too, so the whole icon moves up and down.


----------



## jole1999 (Dec 30, 2013)

I am using just GravityBox, but it doesnt allow you to change the color of the notification buttons (when you scroll down), you can just add more like i did (I added screenshot and a few more things) but it doesn't allow you to change the color of the stock ones (they will stay blue(wi fi, bluetooth, battery, rotation lock)

Today I am planning to flash the superdragons v1.1 ROM and record a video showing the difference between stock and custom rom 

Here is the picture of these blue icons that you can't change 



Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## jrk190 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm sure there's a way to change them! Try XThemes kitkat

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mr.Its (Dec 30, 2013)

Just a warning to others; Avoid anything to do with the lockscreen in GravityBox. I tried setting space #1 as the camera, but when I turned off the screen to see if it had worked the screen wouldn't turn back on again and the tablet would never fully boot. To fix it I had to hold down the power button for about 8 seconds to turn it off, then I held down volume up and the power button to access a boot menu. From there I selected recovery and I was then able to wipe the data partition. Luckily that fixed the problem, but I had to setup my friends whole tablet again.

I've kept the tablet running on the stock ROM and haven't installed CWM as it's easier to receive updates from ASUS that way (uninstall root and Xposed and it should work). I think I'd only bother to apply a custom ROM if it was rethemed back to AOSP. Right now superdragonpt's ROM still has the same icons and settings menu seen in the stock ROM.

Here's some setup tips someone might find useful.


Go to Settings, ASUS Customised Setting and disable "Use ASUS Quick Setting"
Install Apex Launcher
Set Apex as the default launcher and then go to it's dock settings to set the icon size to 100%
Root with framaroot (use Boromir)
Install Xposed framework (reboot as prompted)
Download, install and activate the XThemeEngine module and then reboot
Download, install and apply the KitKat theme (you may need to press the back key in XThemeEngine to ignore the "Action Needed" prompt)
Download, install and activate the GravityBox module and then reboot
Open GravityBox, go to Statusbar tweaks, Statusbar colors and enable icon colours
Set the statusbar icon colour to white (#ffffff)
Set the icon style to KitKat
Select to leave the stock battery icon intact (it'll actually use the KitKat battery icon which come with the theme, which is easier to view)
Go to QuickSettings management, enable the master switch it if isn't already and then reboot
Go back to QuickSettings management and set the tile style to KitKat (you can also enable/disable some tiles and change the order if you want)
You can now go to the Apex drawer settings and select to hide the GravityBox and XthemeEngine icons
If you've done everything correctly then the device should look a lot more like KitKat.

I opted not to use the tinted status bar as it's buggy. You'd be better off changing the transparency levels via GravityBox.


----------



## jole1999 (Dec 31, 2013)

Guys I added ok google feature on my new rom but always when i tap home button you know where the google bar is and microphone thingy is just at the far right? Well always when i return to home screen a text pops up and says (say ok google) near microphone icon, and its kinda ugly to me, anyone knows how to disable this, never expirienced this on stock rom...

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 1, 2014)

tomrev said:


> I have problem to change MAC address. I tried by several apps and command lines methods but nothing. Does anyone successfully change MAC on  HD7?

Click to collapse



If you have root rights, you can change the MAC-address in the file /data/nvram/APCFG/APRDEB/WIFI
Full instructions on the Russian - xttp://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=486532&view=findpost&p=27912376

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------




Finrod Paradox said:


> link is broken can you make new one?

Click to collapse



I have the following firmware:
ME173X_WW_eng_4.2.3.36139_20130823

ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128
ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918

ME173X_RUS_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711
ME173X_RUS_user_4.2.3.70794_20130719
ME173X_RUS_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918
ME173X_RUS_user_4.2.4.31212_20131030
ME173X_RUS_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128

Files in all different firmware. Of what you want?


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 1, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> If you have root rights, you can change the MAC-address in the file /data/nvram/APCFG/APRDEB/WIFI
> Full instructions on the Russian - xttp://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=486532&view=findpost&p=27912376
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you upload me this one ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128 becouse if I try to udate with this one ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918 to this one ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128 I ALWAYS get an update loop... 

EDIT: And yeah can you somehow get the 4.2.1 ROM its build numer is something like 4.2.2 (but on english, I see you have a russian one, but i cant read russian ), it would be super 

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 1, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Can you upload me this one ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128 becouse if I try to udate with this one ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918 to this one ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128 I ALWAYS get an update loop...
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128 you can download on this forum - xttp://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2579887, but the fact that this version is designed for installation on the same version.
You tried to flash ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918, you probably made a mistake.
First, choose "ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918\ImageME173X\signed_bin\MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt" and press Download. 
Then you should choose "ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918\ImageME173X\MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt" and press Download.
If you do differently, you can not upgrade.
Instruction in Russian - xttp://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=486532&view=findpost&p=26694946

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------




jole1999 said:


> EDIT: And yeah can you somehow get the 4.2.1 ROM its build numer is something like 4.2.2 (but on english, I see you have a russian one, but i cant read russian ), it would be super
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



RUS and WW differ in Hardware. If you set the RUS, then you will not run GPS. RUS multilanguage firmware.
WW firmware can be obtained only if someone does Backup correct version.


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 1, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128 you can download on this forum - xttp://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2579887, but the fact that this version is designed for installation on the same version.
> You tried to flash ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918, you probably made a mistake.
> First, choose "ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918\ImageME173X\signed_bin\MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt" and press Download.
> Then you should choose "ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918\ImageME173X\MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt" and press Download.
> ...

Click to collapse



I did it like this:

1. Download so flash tool, drivers service 4.2.3 ROM and stock 4.2.4 ROM (those are build numbers) if you can't find the links I will give it to you through pm, but those are links from 4pda (a.k.a the Russian site)

2. Step charge your tab
Install drivers (if you haven't, but you have right?)
If you installed it correctly next time you plug it in it will be named "Mediatek Preloader USB VCOM (Android)(COM3)"

3. Step
Open so flash tool
Click scatter loading
Choose " MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt"
Its located in 

"\ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918\ME173X_multi _4.2.4.06716_20130918_fac\

ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918\ImageME173X\si gned_bin\MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt"

Then go to "window" tab click write memory, then a write memory named tab will pop up at far right, then on memory settings select "EMMC", then click on open raw data and choose " sro-default-lock-sign.img" its located in

" \ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918\ME173X_multi_ 4.2.4.06716_20130918_fac

\ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918\ImageME173X\s igned_bin\sro-default-lock-sign.img
"

Be sure that parameters are:

File size: 0x00006D20(Bytes)

Begin Address (Hex)0x3980000

Container Length (Hex)0x6D20


If you did everything, click write memory

Then plug your tab in PC. You should now see a green circle.

In plug it now,

Get back to download tab, and click on special format #1

Parameters must be like this:

B egin Address 0x2D00000

Format Length 0xA2000000

Click OK and plug your tab to PC, after a green circle unplug your tab and click special format #2 parameters have to be like this:

Begin Address 0x0

Format Length 0x1100000

Click OK and plug your tab to PC, after a green circle unplug your tab.

4. Step
Click on scatter loading and select MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt its located in

"\ME173X_WW_eng_4.2.3.36139_20130823\ImageME173X\M T6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt
"

Click download and plug your tab PC, windows will download drivers, if it fails then you should install it manually, go to device manager and go to mediatek driver and click update driver and choose the manual and choose ones from drivers folder that u got the in the 1. Step. Then you should get a green circle and unplug your tab.

5. Step
Click scatter loading and choose MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt located in

"\ ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918\ME173X_multi_4 .2.4.06716_20130918_fac

\ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918\ImageME173X\s igned_bin\MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt
"

I maybe did not understood you right but can you post a full tutorial?


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 1, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> I maybe did not understood you right but can you post a full tutorial?

Click to collapse




Step 4 - First, choose "ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918 \ ImageME173X \ signed_bin \ MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt" and press Download.

Step 5 Then you should choose "ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918 \ ImageME173X \ M T6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt" and press Download.

Everything else is correct.


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 1, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> Swap step 4 and 5.
> Everything else is correct.

Click to collapse



and then when i try to update i wont be stuck on update loop?


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 1, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> and then when i try to update i wont be stuck on update loop?

Click to collapse



Sorry, inattention.

Step 4 - First, choose "ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918 \ ImageME173X \ signed_bin \ MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt" and press Download.

Step 5 Then you should choose "ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918 \ ImageME173X \ M T6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt" and press Download.


Yes.
Russian forum users do exactly and then updated without problems.


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 1, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> Sorry, inattention.
> 
> Step 4 - First, choose "ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918 \ ImageME173X \ signed_bin \ MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt" and press Download.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! Do you know someone who maybe has 4.2.1 WW version?

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 1, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Thanks! Do you know someone who maybe has 4.2.1 WW version?
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not at all.
About 4.2.1 WW version. I can not help you. Everything is very lazy, nobody did Backup.

Edit:
Alternatively, you can ask the user Albertosso 96 - xttp://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=5591000&nocache=1&z=6596334325149655. If it is not renewed and he WW version, then you can make a backup copy.


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 1, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> Not at all.
> About 4.2.1 WW version. I can not help you. Everything is very lazy, nobody did Backup.
> 
> Edit:
> Alternatively, you can ask the user Albertosso 96 - xttp://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=5591000&nocache=1&z=6596334325149655. If it is not renewed and he WW version, then you can make a backup copy.

Click to collapse



I have done the 4. step and then started the 5. and when i chose the scatter it just checked the preloader, i hitted download and i pluged in my tab, but i got this message  http://prntscr.com/2fnzuy any help?


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Jan 1, 2014)

Saw my name there. anyway, same problem. no updates recived at all. I did a master reset and it came back with no changes in the Android Version/ Build Nr. 

i asked an expert on ASUS support center and you know what he told me?? " There are no updates from your Version. This is the latest software version" 

Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 1, 2014)

Well i just ignored the error and booted up the tablet, it booted, i updated the firmware and it updated without update loop


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 1, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> I have done the 4. step and then started the 5. and when i chose the scatter it just checked the preloader, i hitted download and i pluged in my tab, but i got this message  http://prntscr.com/2fnzuy any help?

Click to collapse



For WW version, Russian users to exactly to flash
For RUS version, we will use the correct preloader
Try to do 1-4 Step, but disabling it with preloader, then perform Step 5


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re*



jole1999 said:


> Well i just ignored the error and booted up the tablet, it booted, i updated the firmware and it updated without update loop

Click to collapse



So what is you Build Nr. / Andr. version now?


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 1, 2014)

Albertosso 96 said:


> Saw my name there. anyway, same problem. no updates recived at all. I did a master reset and it came back with no changes in the Android Version/ Build Nr.
> 
> i asked an expert on ASUS support center and you know what he told me?? " There are no updates from your Version. This is the latest software version"
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry, but you now what version?
If ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711, then we will be able to make SP flashable Backup.

Some Russian users also had a problem with the update only after the firmware to the new version that they can receive updatings.


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 1, 2014)

Albertosso 96 said:


> So what is you Build Nr. / Andr. version now?

Click to collapse



ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128 release-keys  Android 4.2.2, BUT if you have the 4.2.1 PDox68 can help you to make a SP flashable backup and I NEED IT SOO MUCH 
It is the newest one right?

P.S. New boot animation sucks


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Jan 1, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> Sorry, but you now what version?
> If ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711, then we will be able to make SP flashable Backup.
> 
> Some Russian users also had a problem with the update only after the firmware to the new version that they can receive updatings.

Click to collapse



Something tells me that my version is even older. 

android 4.2.1

ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.09274_20130607

Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 1, 2014)

Albertosso 96 said:


> Something tells me that my version is even older.
> 
> android 4.2.1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you willing to make the SP flashable Baсkup?
If you agree, write to Private Messages.


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Jan 1, 2014)

Firstly, I'm not at home at not, so I will not pe able to use a PC until tomorow. 

Secondly, my tablet is NOT rooted. As long as this SP flashable backup will not affect my tablet ( I don't want to root it ) I'm happy to help you.

Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 1, 2014)

Albertosso 96 said:


> Firstly, I'm not at home at not, so I will not pe able to use a PC until tomorow.
> 
> Secondly, my tablet is NOT rooted. As long as this SP flashable backup will not affect my tablet ( I don't want to root it ) I'm happy to help you.
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Root is not needed.
I did Backup 4 times for Russian version.


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 1, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> Root is not needed.
> I did Backup 4 times for Russian version.

Click to collapse



Yes yes yes yes YESSSS!!!!!! Finnaly I will get a 4.2.1 version!!!!! I hope you guys will sucseed!

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Jan 1, 2014)

i'm now awaiting response from PDox68. I don't know the procedure but if all things will work ok, tomorow the backup will be ready....I hope. 

Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 2, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Yes yes yes yes YESSSS!!!!!! Finnaly I will get a 4.2.1 version!!!!! I hope you guys will sucseed!
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



to comply with the following messages:
1. xttp://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47376083&postcount=577
2. xttp://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47377925&postcount=579

*Welcome to Russian noob who wants that everyone lived like us.*

We decided to get something something must give.
*Albertosso 96* will give you ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.09274_20130607, and you give him ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128 (without Root). 
Update the tablet and read the PM.


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 2, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> to comply with the following messages:
> 1. xttp://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47376083&postcount=577
> 2. xttp://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47377925&postcount=579
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now making a .rar of a SP flashable backup, huh it will take longg time to upload 1.5gb :\


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 2, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Now making a .rar of a SP flashable backup, huh it will take longg time to upload 1.5gb :\

Click to collapse



Archive get somewhere 870 MB
I download it, edit and then upload again.
It is easier to do it yourself than to try to explain in English.
My native language is Russian, studied German at school and have to write in English (translation googled).


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 2, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> Archive get somewhere 870 MB
> I download it, edit and then upload again.
> It is easier to do it yourself than to try to explain in English.
> My native language is Russian, studied German at school and have to write in English (translation googled).

Click to collapse



I did everything you said in PM, i maked a .7z file it is 805mb without the ROM_0, I am uploading it right now on MediaFire i will give you the link as soon as it is uploaded


----------



## xirc0m (Jan 2, 2014)

*"WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128"*

Just bought ME173X and updated to "WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128" ... OS had updated to 4.2.2... 

I am new to Rooting ME173x though I had done a few Rooting on my Nexus 7(2012) ... so what's the updated tools to root version "WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128" ?

thanks...





quaddler said:


> Hi all,
> 
> yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 2, 2014)

xirc0m said:


> Just bought ME173X and updated to "WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128" ... OS had updated to 4.2.2...
> 
> I am new to Rooting ME173x though I had done a few Rooting on my Nexus 7(2012) ... so what's the updated tools to root version "WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128" ?
> 
> thanks...

Click to collapse



Use *framaroot*.


----------



## xirc0m (Jan 2, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> Use *framaroot*.

Click to collapse



Check with you guys once I Root "WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128" will I be able to Restore/Recover the firmware or Unroot ?


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 2, 2014)

xirc0m said:


> Check with you guys once I Root "WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128" will I be able to Restore/Recover the firmware or Unroot ?

Click to collapse



With framaroot you can Root and Unroot


----------



## xirc0m (Jan 2, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> With framaroot you can Root and Unroot

Click to collapse



So Framaroot can ROOT & UnRoot "WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128" and once unroot could update any future firmware when avail?


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 2, 2014)

xirc0m said:


> So Framaroot can ROOT & UnRoot "WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128" and once unroot could update any future firmware when avail?

Click to collapse



Yes.

To update Root does not interfere, after upgrading again will have to get Root.
You will not be able to upgrade, if removed or changed system app.


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yo PDox68 check your pm for the 4.2.4 build


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Jan 2, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Yo PDox68 check your pm for the 4.2.4 build

Click to collapse



Currently uploading the 4.2.2_20130607 version. Aprox ~1.6 GB


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 2, 2014)

Albertosso 96 said:


> Currently uploading the 4.2.2_20130607 version.

Click to collapse



Thanks, did you succeeded in flashing the 4.2.4 version?


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Jan 2, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Thanks, did you succeeded in flashing the 4.2.4 version?

Click to collapse



I'm sorry but I did not recived the 4.2.4 version.


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 2, 2014)

Albertosso 96 said:


> I'm sorry but I did not recived the 4.2.4 version.

Click to collapse



Oh, PDox68 didn't sent you my 7z with the 4.2.4 files? I will PM it to you right now, I am sure that PDox68 is just testing it to see if something is wrong and if I did everything correctly.


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 2, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Thanks, did you succeeded in flashing the 4.2.4 version?

Click to collapse





Albertosso 96 said:


> I'm sorry but I did not recived the 4.2.4 version.

Click to collapse



Very small download speed. Just now finished version ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128.
* Wanted on mediafire, but very little speed. Share on zippyshare. 
Wait.
http://www.mediafire.com/view/ib9s99l3akqsyy5/Instruction.txt


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 2, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> Very small download speed. Just now finished version ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128.
> * Wanted on mediafire, but very little speed. Share on zippyshare.
> Wait.
> http://www.mediafire.com/view/ib9s99l3akqsyy5/Instruction.txt

Click to collapse



hmm, i dont get it in my pack you get just asus_me173 folder without the scatter.txt and that what should he do if he doesnt have that files??


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 2, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> hmm, i dont get it in my pack you get just asus_me173 folder without the scatter.txt and that what should he do if he doesnt have that files??

Click to collapse



He's one for all tablets ME173X

I downloaded 4.2.2_20130607 version. I start to work with ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.09274_20130607. Wait.

Links give the topic or PM?


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 2, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> Very small download speed. Just now finished version ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128.
> * Wanted on mediafire, but very little speed. Share on zippyshare.
> Wait.
> http://www.mediafire.com/view/ib9s99l3akqsyy5/Instruction.txt

Click to collapse





PDox68 said:


> He's one for all tablets ME173X
> 
> I downloaded your Backup. I start to work. Wait.
> 
> Links give the topic or PM?

Click to collapse



Here


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 2, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Here

Click to collapse



Thank *jole1999* and *Albertosso 96*

SP flashable Backups *ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.09274_20130607* and *ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128*

Using the *DiskInternals Linux Reader*, you can get any file from system.img.

New link for *Backups*

*Instruction*

*Flash tool and drivers*.


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 2, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> Thank *jole1999* and *Albertosso 96*
> 
> SP flashable Backups *ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.09274_20130607* and *ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128*

Click to collapse



Thanks man! 

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Jan 2, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> Thank *jole1999* and *Albertosso 96*
> 
> SP flashable Backups *ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.09274_20130607* and *ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128*
> 
> Using the *DiskInternals Linux Reader*, you can get any file from system.img.

Click to collapse



Hi,
Can I flash this files without unlock the bootloader?
Cheers,
Jorge Moreira

Enviado do meu ME173X através de Tapatalk


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 2, 2014)

Jorge Moreira said:


> Hi,
> Can I flash this files without unlock the bootloader?
> Cheers,
> Jorge Moreira
> ...

Click to collapse



Nobody tried.
If you want, you can try. Must use Write Memory.
Each file record in its memory area. Starting for each file you can view in MT6589_Android_scatter_emmc.txt. 
preloader_ME173X.bin Start From 0x800
userdata.img and cache.img record is not necessary.
More I can not help you


----------



## xirc0m (Jan 3, 2014)

Sorry need to ask again , what kinda system apps or system changes will affect any firmware / ota upgrades ( so sorry I am new to this ) 
Because I know current rooting method to me173 are limited and new ... Have to be very careful if not I get to brick it....
Thanks !


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 3, 2014)

xirc0m said:


> Sorry need to ask again , what kinda system apps or system changes will affect any firmware / ota upgrades ( so sorry I am new to this )
> Because I know current rooting method to me173 are limited and new ... Have to be very careful if not I get to brick it....
> Thanks !

Click to collapse



When you upgrade you get a file, the script is executed, which first checks the system files and if the file does not exist or it has been modified, you will receive an error. Until you correct the cause of the error (return the correct files), you can not upgrade.
List of files depends on what files updated ASUS


----------



## demon146 (Jan 4, 2014)

*hi*






lokmer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have ASUS 173x, my keyboard do not work when I connect on micro USB. Do You know if I must enable something on tablet? I test keyboard and it is OK.

Click to collapse



I have te same problem with micro USB so i would like to know if you found the solution? B.regards


----------



## tomashokenberi (Jan 4, 2014)

demon146 said:


> I have te same problem with micro USB so i would like to know if you found the solution? B.regards

Click to collapse



You CAN NOT use micro USB keyboard with this tablet. Or to be precise you can‘t use micro USB keyboard without additional power supply, since this tablet does not provide power for devices connected to micro USB.

Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 4, 2014)

If you've ever heard of the raspberry pi, you know that it needs a powered USB hub. Somewhere in the droid bionic forums, there is a guide to make a powered otg cable. It'll require some basic electronics knowledge and possibly some soldering.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 4, 2014)

tomashokenberi said:


> You CAN NOT use micro USB keyboard with this tablet. Or to be precise you can‘t use micro USB keyboard without additional power supply, since this tablet does not provide power for devices connected to micro USB.
> 
> Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2

Click to collapse



Yes, you can make your own cable there is a video on YouTube type "me173x otg" check the description how to make that cable.

Off topic: Tomas glad to see you here 

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## pinkfloydhomer (Jan 5, 2014)

*KitKat*

Is anyone working on a KitKat ROM (maybe CM11) for our ME173x? 
Does anybody know why there isn't one yet? What are the obstacles?


----------



## shiki87 (Jan 5, 2014)

its a soc from mediathek, so we dont get kitkat until a manufacturer build that and maybe not then we get one. mediathek is closed and the others are open


----------



## HJoachim (Jan 16, 2014)

*US Build #*

Hello 

I have
Android Version: 4.2.2
Kernel Version 3.4.5
Build #          ME173X-US-user-4.2.4.72702-2013.11.28 release-keys

I haven't seen any US build #s mentioned in any threads.  I'm a very nervous noob who is considering doing my first rooting (using Framroot one-click apk rooting tool with the help of Boromir exploit).  Am I likely to run into problems because I have a US instead of a WW build #?

Thanks


----------



## kt-Froggy (Jan 16, 2014)

HJoachim said:


> I haven't seen any US build #s mentioned in any threads.  I'm a very nervous noob who is considering doing my first rooting (using Framroot one-click apk rooting tool with the help of Boromir exploit).  Am I likely to run into problems because I have a US instead of a WW build #?

Click to collapse



It looks like the American build versus the wordlwide. This should be irrelevant to rooting procedure. Version seems to be the same as the latest WW update, anyway. Framaroot should work just fine, don't be nervous about it.


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 16, 2014)

Did you guys heard the news on dragons thread? This is what I have to say to this jerk:

Come on you piece of ****, put that thread down you are a real asshole! Can't believe that this people even exist! Dragon you are the only one who is developing this device, I can't amagion this device without you developing it! Please put the thread down! We can't let this project gets canceled!

And yeah guys does anyone knows how can i change the stock white settings theme into the dark one??

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 17, 2014)

It's a real jerk move. It's one thing to start a thread, but to take a rom, make minimal change, then brand it as their own without giving any credit. It hurts ROM development, and feelings. I'm angered, but don't recommend death threats, that'll scare them, and cause us to lose our only Dev. Dragon, please don't go. You'd leave us with nothing but a custom ROM and no Dev...I'd hate to lose you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 17, 2014)

Exactly! We can't lose dragon 

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Jan 17, 2014)

+1 for that! I hope he won't give up!! 

Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk


----------



## claudi82 (Jan 17, 2014)

jrk190 said:


> It's a real jerk move. It's one thing to start a thread, but to take a rom, make minimal change, then brand it as their own without giving any credit. It hurts ROM development, and feelings. I'm angered, but don't recommend death threats, that'll scare them, and cause us to lose our only Dev. Dragon, please don't go. You'd leave us with nothing but a custom ROM and no Dev...I'd hate to lose you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



With jerks like this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2339895&page=72 reply#714

I can't really blame him for stopping .

Jerks!


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 17, 2014)

Just let them brick their pads, then they won't be a problem for not listening...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 17, 2014)

На этом форуме есть люди, которые ненавидят русских. Для них писать бесполезно.
*Пишу для всех остальных людей.*
Если Дракон остановит свою работу с прошивкой, то будет жаль. Меня интересует его работа (в теории).
Дракон остановил свою работу из-за того, что кто-то украл его работу и выдал за свою. Русским это не надо (наши планшеты не совместимы по железу), ищите среди своих.
В отличии от некоторых я не говорил ему спасибо за то, что он приостановил свою работу.

In this forum there are people who hate the Russian. To write them useless. 
*I write for other people.* 
If the Dragon will stop its work with the firmware, it would be a pity. I'm interested in his work (in theory). 
Dragon stopped working because someone stole his work and gave his own. Russian does not need it (our tablets are not compatible on the hardware), look of its own. 
Unlike some, I did not tell him thanks for what he has suspended its work.

If the translation is not correct, the questions to Google.


----------



## kt-Froggy (Jan 17, 2014)

claudi82 said:


> With jerks like this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2339895&page=72 reply#714
> 
> I can't really blame him for stopping .
> 
> Jerks!

Click to collapse



[offtopic]

There may be arguments and differences in opinions -- that's normal in any discussion. However, @superdragonpt clearly said that he is halting the develoment *because someone stole his work*. If you are calling someone names in this context, you are implying that they have something to do with it. Are you sure you are responsible for your words, buddy? And if you think there are some other reasons for superdragon to stop working on this device, please don't speak for him, unless you are his authorized PR agent. You are so easily calling others jerks, noobs (in a derogatory way), but judging from your posts (including the thread you quoted), you could score a few nominations yourself. So, please watch your language -- you would think twice before saying stuff like that to people's faces, but it's easy to get carried away feeling safe from behind a screen and a keyboard.



PDox68 said:


> In this forum there are people who hate the Russian.

Click to collapse



Take it easy... Honestly, it's not worth your nerves.  Да ну его нафиг, не переживай -- себе дороже! Плюнь, да разотри. 



> Unlike some, I did not tell him thanks for what he has suspended its work.

Click to collapse



What he said. I certainly understand superdragon's feelings, and he has every right to do what he wants, but this is the wrong decision. I am very thankful for his work, but I can't thank him for punishing the community (and that's exactly what it is) because of some leech...

[/offtopic]


----------



## superdragonpt (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi
I'm sorry if you feel that I'm punishing the community,  i really didnt want that.
But there are some things that gets on my nerves, and this is one of those things.

The guys that followed me on the MT6577 projects know what I mean, I also closed an ROM thread for the very same reason.

There where an couple guys here that tried some nasty things against me, i guess i can call it jealous... Kids will always be kids.

And I stand by my decision. 

B.Regards, cya in an week


----------



## kt-Froggy (Jan 17, 2014)

superdragonpt said:


> Hi
> I'm sorry if you feel that I'm punishing the community,  i really didnt want that.
> ...
> And I stand by my decision.

Click to collapse



Don't get me wrong, I am in no way blaming you for this, just expressing my opinion. It's your decision, even though I don't feel it's the right one. It's just sad to see pretty much the only developer for this device go because somebody did what he did...


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 17, 2014)

Man dragon I really really want that guy to put the thread down it is a pussys move, I hope you won't cancel your work, maybe if... if... you could PM me and other guys that like your development I want the full version of the AOSP ROM really badly! I hope you dont leave us... 

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 17, 2014)

I suggested that we start a hangout for those actively wanting to improve. I've recently set up my machine with Ubuntu so I can work on Developing Cyanogenmod with Linaro for my Nexus and another phone... @superdragonpt , I'd love to help any way possible. It' a bummer that this happened, but if you release updates to a closed community, then others can't steal the work, and if they do, you'll know the culprit. Just a suggestion.


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 17, 2014)

Guys, I tryed this cool User feature that we got in the 4.2 android version, its really cool but if you make user and switch between them processes from the past user would use alot of RAM so is there some kind of way to do this but to kill all of the processes from the past user?

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Jan 18, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Guys, I tryed this cool User feature that we got in the 4.2 android version, its really cool but if you make user and switch between them processes from the past user would use alot of RAM so is there some kind of way to do this but to kill all of the processes from the past user?
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



same problem. You have to restart the tablet and sign-in in your account in order to close the processes from the 2'nd user. It would be nice if they could introduce a "Log Out" button. 

Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 18, 2014)

I found an app called switch me, it kills all the processes but you need to do a reboot

Edit: Does someone else has problem with nova 3 loading bar? It takes looong time to load its like it freezes, it ussualy takes about 3-4 minutes to load, on my phone xperia miro which has 800mhz single core cpu it loads ammidiatly after the loading screen text is read and it just loads but on memo after the text is read it takes about 3-4 mins to completly load? Anyone knows how to fix this??

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Jan 20, 2014)

Is useless as long as you have to rebootbthe tablet anyway! 

Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 20, 2014)

Albertosso 96 said:


> Is useless as long as you have to rebootbthe tablet anyway!
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its a soft reboot so its faster and takes aprox 20 sec

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## PIMPIN274 (Jan 22, 2014)

*can i update???*

i rooted mine on 4.2.1 and now there is an update for a new version so how can i get the update do i need to reflash stock rom or can i use ota update???


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 22, 2014)

PIMPIN274 said:


> i rooted mine on 4.2.1 and now there is an update for a new version so how can i get the update do i need to reflash stock rom or can i use ota update???

Click to collapse



If you have not changed or removed system applications, then update  via OTA . 
If changed or removed, then restore all your system files and update via OTA. 
If you can not restore, then reflash the stock rom and update via OTA or flash the latest version.


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hmm guys i bricked my tab (bootloop) i changed the product name to s4 one and i menaged to boot it about 4 times but this time i cant... Can i somehow insert the original build prop via pc and make it boot without flashing again in sp with formating, i really dont wanna lose the data...  
The rom is stock without cwm

Sent from my ST23i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Jan 22, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Hmm guys i bricked my tab (bootloop) i changed the product name to s4 one and i menaged to boot it about 4 times but this time i cant... Can i somehow insert the original build prop via pc and make it boot without flashing again in sp with formating, i really dont wanna lose the data...
> The rom is stock without cwm
> 
> Sent from my ST23i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's the version you got from me? The 4.2.1 ?

Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 22, 2014)

Nope, its the 4.2.2 i am waiting to discharge the battery and then it may boot...

Sent from my ST23i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Jan 22, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Nope, its the 4.2.2 i am waiting to discharge the battery and then it may boot...
> 
> Sent from my ST23i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Btw, the 4.2.2 from you is really great and stable. The multi-user works. The only problem I have is about the OTG. I made a Y-cable powered OTG, but still doesn't work. 

Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hmm look on youtube me173z otg and check desc. The battery should not charge it should just charge about for 1sec and otg should work but it must be in power source 

Sent from my ST23i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Jan 22, 2014)

the thing is that once the USB is powered and inserted into the tablet it just keep charging the tablet. On OTG helper it says that there is no device to be mounted. ( rooted with farmaroot)

Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 22, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Hmm guys i bricked my tab (bootloop) i changed the product name to s4 one and i menaged to boot it about 4 times but this time i cant... Can i somehow insert the original build prop via pc and make it boot without flashing again in sp with formating, i really dont wanna lose the data...
> The rom is stock without cwm
> 
> Sent from my ST23i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ADB enabled on the tablet? 
If it is enabled, through ADB. 
If off, then through SP_Flash_tool: 
Write memory - 
Begin Adress - 0x4d00000
Container Lenght - 0x60000000
file - system.img
*system.img only from BackUp.*
You restore only the system partition. Root and you lose all changes to the system partition (if you did them)


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Jan 22, 2014)

PDox68 said:


> ADB enabled on the tablet?
> If it is enabled, through ADB.
> If off, then through SP_Flash_tool:
> Write memory -
> ...

Click to collapse



But it does not have to have the bootloader unlocked to flash the stock rom or system.img?


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think the adb was enabled, how can i do it via adb? Can you explain me it please?

Sent from my ST23i using xda app-developers app


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 22, 2014)

Jorge Moreira said:


> But it does not have to have the bootloader unlocked to flash the stock rom or system.img?

Click to collapse



If we write through the Write Memory, then unlock not required. If you write through scatter file, then you required unlock.

*system.img only from BackUp.*


---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------




jole1999 said:


> I think the adb was enabled, how can i do it via adb? Can you explain me it please?
> 
> Sent from my ST23i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Download the drivers for Asus *ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip*
Download the *ADB*.

Loading device in normal mode and connect USB-cable.
On your computer as an administrator run cmd.exe from my ADB.
Check that the device connected : adb devices
Run shell : adb shell and go to the root- mode : su ( input string must begin with # )
Run the mount and see where you mounted /system ( in my case / emmc @ android)
Remount it in RW: mount -o remount,rw -t ext4 /[email protected] /system
Copy the file : adb push /path/to/local/build.prop /system/build.prop
/path/to/local / - where is build.prop
And , finally, assign rights : chmod 644 /system/build.prop
Reboot : adb reboot

build.prop you can take from system.img

Edit: Finish correspondence here - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=49696684&postcount=813


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 22, 2014)

The sp one seems simpler xd i hope the adb one will help someone else 
So did i get it right

1.open sp flash tool
2. Go to write memory window
3. Click emmc 
4. Open raw data and choose system img from my backup
5. Hit write memory 
6. Connect tab
7. After green circle i should disconnect it and every thing should be there except custom bootanimation, root, and other things made in build prop? And /system???

Sent from my ST23i using xda app-developers app


----------



## woktosser (Jan 25, 2014)

*Look no further...*

Finally rooted my ME173X_TW_user_4.2.4.72702_ 20131128  build version with Kingo App (google it as i'm a happy new user who can't post links) ... both Motochopper and Framaroot failed to do the job in this new build version...

Thank you Rakesh Shukla of Droidviews for the intro and posting instructions... basically install the program on your computer, connect the tablet via USB, click root... after a while, a root success notification appears... the device restarts and SuperSU is back in business... Titanium Backup here i come!


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Jan 25, 2014)

woktosser said:


> Finally rooted my ME173X_TW_user_4.2.4.72702_ 20131128  build version with Kingo App (google it as i'm a happy new user who can't post links) ... both Motochopper and Framaroot failed to do the job in this new build version...
> 
> Thank you Rakesh Shukla of Droidviews for the intro and posting instructions... basically install the program on your computer, connect the tablet via USB, click root... after a while, a root success notification appears... the device restarts and SuperSU is back in business... Titanium Backup here i come!

Click to collapse



Well I did it with Farmaroot. I don't know why it failed?

Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk


----------



## jole1999 (Jan 25, 2014)

Maybe he tried Faramir instead Boromir but that should not make a difference...

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Caseoz (Jan 28, 2014)

*Help me*

Please tell me step by step how to root my android tablet..
Model number: me173x
Android version: 4.2.2
Kernel version: 3.4.5
Camera firmware version: 110033
Build number: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128 release keys


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Jan 28, 2014)

Caseoz said:


> Please tell me step by step how to root my android tablet..
> Model number: me173x
> Android version: 4.2.2
> Kernel version: 3.4.5
> ...

Click to collapse



the easyest way is to download Farmaroot, install it, select boromir exploit and then root. 

Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk


----------



## THE_RAFO (Jan 30, 2014)

*build number [ ME173X_RUS_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 ] release keys ]*

Hi guys. So here is the situation. First of all I don't know much about rooting and my build number is ME173X_RUS_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711
I am a little bit worried about that.. So will this method work for me too? 
android version 4.2.1
kernel version 3.4.5
build version ME173X_RUS_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711
thanks beforehand. any answers will be appreciated


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## PDox68 (Jan 30, 2014)

THE_RAFO said:


> Hi guys. So here is the situation. First of all I don't know much about rooting and my build number is ME173X_RUS_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711
> I am a little bit worried about that.. So will this method work for me too?
> android version 4.2.1
> kernel version 3.4.5
> ...

Click to collapse



For your version, you can use motochopper or Framaroot.


----------



## cramamarshall (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Root Asus MeMO Pad HD 7*

 I was able to sucessfully root my Asus MeMO Pad HD 7 using Kingo Root. It actually worked perfectly and the process was simple only took a couple of minutes to do! Here is a link to the thread I used from here on XDA . I have found that Kingo Root works well on rooting all of my android devices!


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2473747


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wrong thread.

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## skh4010 (Feb 3, 2014)

*[Help] Wifi problem after flashed with another stock rom*

Hi guys, I am using CN stock rom for ME173X and I unlocked the bootloader and flashed in the WW stock stock.
After flashing, everthing looks fine but the wifi not able to turn on.
Can anyone please help to advice on how to fix this problem?
Many thanks...


----------



## skh4010 (Feb 8, 2014)

skh4010 said:


> Hi guys, I am using CN stock rom for ME173X and I unlocked the bootloader and flashed in the WW stock stock.
> After flashing, everthing looks fine but the wifi not able to turn on.
> Can anyone please help to advice on how to fix this problem?
> Many thanks...

Click to collapse



The Tablet is 4Gb version....


----------



## jole1999 (Feb 8, 2014)

4gb? I think that there are only 16 and 32gb versions?

Sent from my ST23i using xda app-developers app


----------



## tomashokenberi (Feb 8, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> 4gb? I think that there are only 16 and 32gb versions?
> 
> Sent from my ST23i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I guess that you wanted to write "only 8 and 16gb versions". That said he probably has 8gb version which has about 4gb free for user (like 16gb version has about 12gb free).

Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## jole1999 (Feb 8, 2014)

Exactly, I didn't really payed attention on what I have been typing...

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Caseoz (Feb 11, 2014)

*Yeahhhh*



Albertosso 96 said:


> the easyest way is to download Farmaroot, install it, select boromir exploit and then root.
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks bro, now my android has been rooted


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Feb 11, 2014)

Caseoz said:


> Thanks bro, now my android has been rooted

Click to collapse



you're welcome

Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk


----------



## hoper66 (Feb 21, 2014)

*`*

hi every body 

i have a problem 
when batt under 30%  i can't turn on my  Memo Pad HD 7 and it show batt low 
all up date installed,  last up date is 28/11/2013
i did factory reset last week and it worked fine  , and its problem return today

sorry for my bad English


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Feb 21, 2014)

strange because my tablet shows that screen under 16%

Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge Moreira (Feb 21, 2014)

hoper66 said:


> hi every body
> 
> i have a problem
> when batt under 30%  i can't turn on my  Memo Pad HD 7 and it show batt low
> ...

Click to collapse



I have same problem here, but it happens when I do reboot below 20%.




Albertosso 96 said:


> strange because my tablet shows that screen under 16%
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Makes a reboot when below 20% to see if it connects normally.



There are users who do not have this problem, but others with this defect...


Regards,
Jorge Moreira


----------



## jole1999 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah i have that problem too, I think when i disabled battery saver HD it could boot at 30% but i cant boot it at 20% it gets in bootloop or battery empty problem... I put it in power and force boot it 

Edit: it is on aosp v2 rom, not stock

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Boris The Spider (Feb 22, 2014)

*KitKat*

Hi friends, where is KitKat for this machine?


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Feb 22, 2014)

Boris The Spider said:


> Hi friends, where is KitKat for this machine?

Click to collapse



I think there is no KitKat ROM released yet for this tablet.

Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk


----------



## lukasehe (Feb 24, 2014)

Albertosso 96 said:


> I think there is no KitKat ROM released yet for this tablet.
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I would like to have a KitKat too


----------



## jole1999 (Feb 24, 2014)

We may have 4.3 AOSP rom but no kitkat....

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Feb 24, 2014)

What do you mean by " We MAY get..." Asus didn't announced anything about an update (Althoigh the PhonePad series has been updated to 4.3)

Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk


----------



## jole1999 (Feb 24, 2014)

The thing is I found that lenovo s5000 tablet which uses the same chipset has 4.3 ota update wich is possibly made by lenovo so if we could find it superdragon could possibly port it to our memos  but i cant find that ota update anywhere  i asked lenovo UK on facebook, i am waiting for their response right now 

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## hoper66 (Feb 26, 2014)

any way to extract "userdata_20140129_161143.backup" file ??


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Feb 26, 2014)

is there any rom after the 20131128 one?

Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk


----------



## jellysheep (Mar 26, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> The thing is I found that lenovo s5000 tablet which uses the same chipset has 4.3 ota update wich is possibly made by lenovo so if we could find it superdragon could possibly port it to our memos  but i cant find that ota update anywhere  i asked lenovo UK on facebook, i am waiting for their response right now

Click to collapse



Have you got any news from Lenovo? 

From what date is the latest stock rom / OTA update?


----------



## R.tin (Apr 7, 2014)

*hellppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp*

After not support flash disk with the update problem was resolved not to use cable Y-OTG


    love All


----------



## jole1999 (Apr 7, 2014)

Can't believe I didn't saw this... About s5000 :/ I asked them on Facebook, can they share an 4.3 update zip for porting, but they said that they can't provide updates for porting them on other devices... So you guys can ask them something like: "I can't receive OTA update for my s5000, can you help me doing it mannualy?" Or something like that... But now that BSydz is making the cm10.1/cm11 I don't really see the point of getting that 4.3 update  

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Apr 8, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Can't believe I didn't saw this... About s5000 :/ I asked them on Facebook, can they share an 4.3 update zip for porting, but they said that they can't provide updates for porting them on other devices... So you guys can ask them something like: "I can't receive OTA update for my s5000, can you help me doing it mannualy?" Or something like that... But now that BSydz is making the cm10.1/cm11 I don't really see the point of getting that 4.3 update
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wait... is someone porting CM11 for our MemoPad ?? 

Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk


----------



## jole1999 (Apr 8, 2014)

Not porting, member BSydz is making it from source I think, we have a cm10.1 booting without WiFi,sound,Bluetooth,and this like that... He said he is now working on cm11, but no ETAs, you can search on Google for "BSydz Dev ROM alpha cm10.1 Asus memo pad" and you should see the xda thread  if you can't find it, pm me, I'll send you a link 

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Apr 8, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Not porting, member BSydz is making it from source I think, we have a cm10.1 booting without WiFi,sound,Bluetooth,and this like that... He said he is now working on cm11, but no ETAs, you can search on Google for "BSydz Dev ROM alpha cm10.1 Asus memo pad" and you should see the xda thread  if you can't find it, pm me, I'll send you a link
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Without Wi-Fi, Sound, Bluetooth, and all of those it's useless, you know.
I still wish someone could find out what to do about that OTG bug. Mine is not working even with an Y cable.

Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk


----------



## jole1999 (Apr 8, 2014)

Well the important thing is that it boots, I bet that BSydz is going to fix the things when the time comes, about OTG, its the hardware issue, you can search on YouTube for me173x otg, in the description you will see a picture link how to make one of these... External power is needed.

Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Albertosso 96 (Apr 8, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Well the important thing is that it boots, I bet that BSydz is going to fix the things when the time comes, about OTG, its the hardware issue, you can search on YouTube for me173x otg, in the description you will see a picture link how to make one of these... External power is needed.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I made my self one of these but it's still not working. I checked the cable multiple times but it's well done. The USB port is powered but I can't see the files on my stick at /mnt/usbotg. Input devices doesn't work as well. (mouse, keyboard)

Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk


----------



## synescu (Apr 29, 2014)

Albertosso 96 said:


> I made my self one of these but it's still not working. I checked the cable multiple times but it's well done. The USB port is powered but I can't see the files on my stick at /mnt/usbotg. Input devices doesn't work as well. (mouse, keyboard)
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You or anyone ales  know if with this tab can be used a MHL adapter (Micro USB to HDMI adapter) ? thanks!


----------



## tomashokenberi (Apr 29, 2014)

synescu said:


> You or anyone ales  know if with this tab can be used a MHL adapter (Micro USB to HDMI adapter) ? thanks!

Click to collapse



MHL adapter cant be used with this device.

Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2014)

Albertosso 96 said:


> is there any rom after the 20131128 one?
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu ME173X folosind Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have the same question


----------



## simon.vajda (Jun 14, 2014)

*Android update*

On my memo pad hd 7 tablet doesn't work the system update. Please help!!!


----------



## jole1999 (Jun 14, 2014)

I dont see the error message very well :/ what does it say?

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Jun 14, 2014)

simon.vajda said:


> On my memo pad hd 7 tablet doesn't work the system update. Please help!!!

Click to collapse



Replace your build.prop with this one and set permissions rw-r--r--.


----------



## simon.vajda (Jun 14, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> I dont see the error message very well :/ what does it say?
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Installing update...
Verifying current system...
assrt failed: apply_patch_check("/system/build.prop", "8884d434cc49e1fdded5c51ee009f118eb0b34d6" , "c37df06b4eeda2e253849adb52423e6327e5eb6f")
Update.zip is not correct
Installation aborted.


----------



## objr (Jun 18, 2014)

simon.vajda said:


> Installing update...
> Verifying current system...
> assrt failed: apply_patch_check("/system/build.prop", "8884d434cc49e1fdded5c51ee009f118eb0b34d6" , "c37df06b4eeda2e253849adb52423e6327e5eb6f")
> Update.zip is not correct
> Installation aborted.

Click to collapse



Unfreeze Freezed apps in /systrm/app, I hope you didn't delete any app ore file from /system/app. 

Unroot the device, remove rooting stuff from your device. 
Remove Xposed. 

Then update your device! Good luck! 

Inviato dal mio ME173X utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Jun 18, 2014)

objr said:


> Unfreeze Freezed apps in /systrm/app, I hope you didn't delete any app ore file from /system/app.
> 
> Unroot the device, remove rooting stuff from your device.
> Remove Xposed.
> ...

Click to collapse



No need to unroot, unfreeze or delete Xposed. Just replace Your build.prop with stock one and set correct permissions.


----------



## suntish (Jun 20, 2014)

*update error*

hi guys... can someone please help me with the new update...i'm also getting the error.. 

Installing update...
Verifying current system...
assert failed: apply_patch_check("/system/app/basicdreams.apk...

my device is rooted


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## Rabbiddog (Jun 20, 2014)

suntish said:


> hi guys... can someone please help me with the new update...i'm also getting the error..
> 
> Installing update...
> Verifying current system...
> ...

Click to collapse



Look several posts above yours. That issues was already addressed.


----------



## suntish (Jun 20, 2014)

Rabbiddog said:


> Look several posts above yours. That issues was already addressed.

Click to collapse



no in fact it does not show how should i deal with the basicdream.apk...the file has disappeared....
give me so that i can solve zis problem..sorry i am a newbie here


----------



## jole1999 (Jun 20, 2014)

https://www.sendspace.com/file/q26072 heres the .apk, put it in /system/app

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## suntish (Jun 21, 2014)

*update error*

still i am getting the same error after replacing the basicdreams.apk and changing it permission to rw-r-r--...
what should i do..?


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Jun 21, 2014)

suntish said:


> still i am getting the same error after replacing the basicdreams.apk and changing it permission to rw-r-r--...
> what should i do..?

Click to collapse



You copied there a BasicDreams.apk and BasicDreams.odex file?


----------



## suntish (Jun 21, 2014)

suntish said:


> still i am getting the same error after replacing the basicdreams.apk and changing it permission to rw-r-r--...
> what should i do..?

Click to collapse





Hikari no Tenshi said:


> You copied there a BasicDreams.apk and BasicDreams.odex file?

Click to collapse



Yes both files are copied and set to rw-r-r


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Jun 21, 2014)

suntish said:


> Yes both files are copied and set to rw-r-r

Click to collapse



Must be files from other ROM version.
Post here a whole error message (with all hash sums)


----------



## suntish (Jun 21, 2014)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> Must be files from other ROM version.
> Post here a whole error message (with all hash sums)

Click to collapse



Here i upload the files.. Dont knw how  to get hash sums


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Jun 21, 2014)

suntish said:


> Here i upload the files.. Dont knw how  to get hash sums

Click to collapse



Post error message text not files.


----------



## suntish (Jun 21, 2014)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> Post error message text not files.

Click to collapse



 Here it is
Installing update... 
Verifying current system
assert failed : apply_patch_check ("/system/app/BasicDreams.apk",  "1 8d82dfdf5c1b7d5d4b54fec881c5c6e88457bbb", "43944598354853f2d1522999410a740e86b6ee45")
Update.zip is not correct 
Installation aborted


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Jun 21, 2014)

suntish said:


> Here it is
> Installing update...
> Verifying current system
> assert failed : apply_patch_check ("/system/app/BasicDreams.apk",  "1 8d82dfdf5c1b7d5d4b54fec881c5c6e88457bbb", "43944598354853f2d1522999410a740e86b6ee45")
> ...

Click to collapse



BasicDreams.apk & BasicDreams.odex files that You have doesn't correspond Your ROM version. Unfortunately backup files that I have doesn't correspond either.
What is Your ROM version? (must be something like: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.82093_20140525)


----------



## suntish (Jun 21, 2014)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> BasicDreams.apk & BasicDreams.odex files that You have doesn't correspond Your ROM version. Unfortunately backup files that I have doesn't correspond either.
> What is Your ROM version? (must be something like: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.82093_20140525)

Click to collapse



Yaa its
ME173X_US_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128 release-keys


----------



## Hikari no Tenshi (Jun 21, 2014)

suntish said:


> Yaa its
> ME173X_US_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128 release-keys

Click to collapse



You have to wait till someone with ME173X_US_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128 version will give You this files.


----------



## DrakrysPL (Jun 21, 2014)

*Custom rom 4.4*

Hey Guys

I've just read that Lenovo Yoga 8 got update to 4.4. It runs on MTK8125 procesor so it's same as ours Asus CPU. Do you think that someone can find this info useful?


----------



## jole1999 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hikari no Tenshi said:


> You have to wait till someone with ME173X_US_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128 version will give You this files.

Click to collapse



I did send him the files from that build number but it didnt work for him...

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dshadow21 (Jun 22, 2014)

Flash the tablet whit stock rom, fix problem Cellconservice.apk, (Original problem)  but now when I update does not show me update, Still version 20131108 test keys, Any ideas?  :crying:


----------



## kt-Froggy (Jun 22, 2014)

dshadow21 said:


> Flash the tablet whit stock rom, fix problem Cellconservice.apk, (Original problem)  but now when I update does not show me update, Still version 20131108 test keys, Any ideas?  :crying:

Click to collapse



Not sure if that's the only problem, but the stock ROM build number should be with "release keys",  not test.  Where did you get this firmware? It doesnt look like a proper stock...


----------



## suntish (Jun 22, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> I did send him the files from that build number but it didnt work for him...
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yaa u did send it.. But when i open it wis root explorer(the androidmanifest. Xml)..there is the WRitten the WW version
Mine is the US one  ME173X_US_user_4.2.4.72702_20131128
Can someone help me to get basicdream.apk of zat version


----------



## dshadow21 (Jun 23, 2014)

kt-Froggy said:


> Not sure if that's the only problem, but the stock ROM build number should be with "release keys",  not test.  Where did you get this firmware? It doesnt look like a proper stock...

Click to collapse



Here

http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=486532&st=1380&p=29732613&#entry29732613


The problem was it was in version 20130908 and update me out Cellconservice.apk error, after trying many things, flash Stock rom with this version (20130908), problem the Cellconservice disappeared, but a new one came out and it is not get some upgrade, i tried in different networks, deleting data DMClient and nothing, I do not get any upgrade .. 

I searched and found that Russian forum had the following upgrade, 20131108 that went as far as test and not release, flashee again but the problem remains, I do not get any update ...


----------



## Ozark_8125 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey all - I just got a notification on my tablets that there is a software update - but I haven't done it because I don't want to loose root!

Anyone know if it's a safe update or not?  Not sure what the date of the file would be since I want to stay away from it in case it would be fixable later.


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## tomashokenberi (Jun 24, 2014)

Ozark_8125 said:


> Hey all - I just got a notification on my tablets that there is a software update - but I haven't done it because I don't want to loose root!
> 
> Anyone know if it's a safe update or not?  Not sure what the date of the file would be since I want to stay away from it in case it would be fixable later.

Click to collapse



It,s safe to update.  You will  temporarily lose root but you can reroot your  tablet without problems.  

Depending of rooting method it may be necessary to manually remove root before update.  I used framaroot and it was not necessary. Also if you have modified or deleted system apps update will fail if you don't revert them into original state. 

Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## suntish (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey guys ...i flash mw hd7 to stock rom..... ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918 release-keys
the problem i am geetting is when scanning for new updates...i am getting <internet conection error or the server is busy>.. internet is gud so far... any guesses or help wiill be gratefull

Today whenn i recheck....it shows your system is up to date...


----------



## bernard44 (Jun 27, 2014)

*connection impossible between Flash_tool (on PC W7) and ME173x PAD...*

I have follow instructions as described in http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668

step 1a & 1b to "Your MemoPad is Sucessfully Formated Now lets Flash the Preloader " is ok with green confirmation
but the download " ImageME173X " ik KO...:crying:  flash_tool is keeping a "seaching" status, as if the usb connection was down.

with USBDeview I can see that the USB device description is :
 "MTK USB Port" with an instanceID "USB\VID_0E8&PID_003" in step 1a & 1b
 "Media Tek DA USB VCOM Port"  with an instanceID "USB\VID_0E8&PID_2001" in dowload case

are there a specific image to dowload?

do you have an idea to help me
thanks


----------



## jole1999 (Jun 28, 2014)

bernard44 said:


> I have follow instructions as described in http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2503668
> 
> step 1a & 1b to "Your MemoPad is Sucessfully Formated Now lets Flash the Preloader " is ok with green confirmation
> but the download " ImageME173X " ik KO...:crying:  flash_tool is keeping a "seaching" status, as if the usb connection was down.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do not follow those instructions. Follow these instead: http://www.mediafire.com/?3r1k19n5qa3n0fd

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bernard44 (Jun 28, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Do not follow those instructions. Follow these instead: http://www.mediafire.com/?3r1k19n5qa3n0fd
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



thanks jole1999... I'm starting with android and it's not easy for me.

for the WIN 7 driver it's not  "Mediatek Preloader USB VCOM " as described in your tuto but "MTK USB Port". Without flasher tool, windows up the device for 30s than down it for 60s and repeate the sequence. Is it good ? otherwise could you give me the url with good driver. I have take the url propsed here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2206421

finaly the step 4 is OK and "ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.06716_20130918" img is well dowloaded
but step  5 is KO => with " BROM ERROR S_SECURITY_SF_CODE_DOWNLOAD_FORBIDDEN (6010)"
"to download code area is forbidden for the phone"


----------



## jole1999 (Jun 28, 2014)

I used the drivers from superdragons custom ROM thread, they worked great 

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MF SuperStarr (Jul 9, 2014)

quaddler said:


> Hi all,
> 
> yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Works like a charm on Win 7 and 4.2.2 OS on device, thank you very much sir!


----------



## tomashokenberi (Jul 9, 2014)

MF SuperStarr said:


> Works like a charm on Win 7 and 4.2.2 OS on device, thank you very much sir!

Click to collapse



This method to obtain root works but it is unnecessary (little bit) complex.  There is no need to do anything more complex than to install framaroot app and root tablet from it. 

Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## AndroidNorth (Jul 14, 2014)

Can someone post up the update file to update to ME173X_WW_user_4.2.4.82093_20140525? I am in Canada with a WW rom and it won't update OTA unless I have the US rom installed.

Anyone have the dlpkgfile or update.zip?

I would be very grateful.


----------



## NDR008 (Jul 18, 2014)

First off - sorry if this is in the wrong forum. Tonight I was freaking when I was playing with my asus memo 7. (ME176C).

I booted the device with volume+ and power.
Got boot droid and chose to book recovery.

Then the tablet got stuck into "No Command" screen, rebooting to the same screen.

I then used Nexus Root Toolkit, which as you expect is for rooting, fixing and managing nexus.

Good news is, I could use its "soft brick" function to un-brick my tablet.
Further more even its system+data backup functions worked.

Be careful, do not flash things, as the program is designed for ARM, whereas the ME176C/CX ix x86.

However may be useful to save your day.
Please do not hold me responsible if things get worse, and I take no credit for the software.

Just want to share the info that helped me.


----------



## Ozark_8125 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Avoided poor wi-fi connection*

Hey guys - hope you don't mind me posting this here, but I think this is the only open thread related to the me173x...  slap me if I'm wrong.

Been having troubles with my kids me173x tablets, where periodically, I'm not able to get them connected to my router.  There's an 'x' on the wifi icon in the notification bar, and if you wait a bit on the settings / wifi screen, you'll see an error 'avoided poor internet connection'.  Last time, after rebooting routers / tablets / deleting & re-establishing connections - nothing worked except a factory reset.  That's kind of a pain, so but I did find some references on another board stating to manually input your ip / subnet and it worked for me.  Didn't see any mention here on xda, so thought I would pass it along.  Not sure why it's happening, but for the price, I'm not complaining too bad.


----------



## LukeHorizon (Jul 25, 2014)

Has anyone of you centered the statusbar clock? i dont get it working


----------



## jole1999 (Jul 26, 2014)

LukeHorizon said:


> Has anyone of you centered the statusbar clock? i dont get it working

Click to collapse



You cant center the clock with gravitybox, i think you need another systemui.apk... I saw a tutorial on some russian site

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LukeHorizon (Jul 26, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> You cant center the clock with gravitybox, i think you need another systemui.apk... I saw a tutorial on some russian site
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I know, i tried one tutorial on 4.2 here frok xda but it didnt work 
I cant speak russian and translate is always effed-up with russian


----------



## kt-Froggy (Jul 26, 2014)

LukeHorizon said:


> I know, i tried one tutorial on 4.2 here frok xda but it didnt work
> I cant speak russian and translate is always effed-up with russian

Click to collapse



If you have a link to the tutorial you need (in Russian), I can definitely help with translation.  Let me know.


----------



## LukeHorizon (Jul 27, 2014)

kt-Froggy said:


> If you have a link to the tutorial you need (in Russian), I can definitely help with translation.  Let me know.

Click to collapse


@jole1999 found a russian tutorial, maybe he can tell you his link


----------



## gougous3 (Jul 27, 2014)

LukeHorizon said:


> Has anyone of you centered the statusbar clock? i dont get it working

Click to collapse



You can do it using gravitybox and this ROM.


----------



## Barbosicks (Jul 27, 2014)

Nevermind... Sucessfully rooted!!!


----------



## Bartik168 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ozark_8125 said:


> Hey guys - hope you don't mind me posting this here, but I think this is the only open thread related to the me173x...  slap me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Been having troubles with my kids me173x tablets, where periodically, I'm not able to get them connected to my router.  There's an 'x' on the wifi icon in the notification bar, and if you wait a bit on the settings / wifi screen, you'll see an error 'avoided poor internet connection'.  Last time, after rebooting routers / tablets / deleting & re-establishing connections - nothing worked except a factory reset.  That's kind of a pain, so but I did find some references on another board stating to manually input your ip / subnet and it worked for me.  Didn't see any mention here on xda, so thought I would pass it along.  Not sure why it's happening, but for the price, I'm not complaining too bad.

Click to collapse



I had similar issue with my Memo Pad and my wi-fi router D-Link. All others devices worked fine, but Memo Pad had problem
So, I bought new wifi router (I want to buy it without these issues because it was too old with no much functions) and problems are gone...


----------



## Lucabeavis (Jul 31, 2014)

tomashokenberi said:


> This method to obtain root works but it is unnecessary (little bit) complex.  There is no need to do anything more complex than to install framaroot app and root tablet from it.
> 
> Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2

Click to collapse



Hi tomashokenberi, thanks for the tip. I checked the compatibility chart on their website but this model of the Asus Memopad is not in their list. Are you positively sure that it works anyway? 

EDIT: Nevermind, I didn't scroll down enough, it is there under its own chip. Sorry.


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## LukeHorizon (Jul 31, 2014)

Lucabeavis said:


> Hi tomashokenberi, thanks for the tip. I checked the compatibility chart on their website but this model of the Asus Memopad is not in their list. Are you positively sure that it works anyway?

Click to collapse



Boromir exploit is working 100%


----------



## Lucabeavis (Jul 31, 2014)

LukeHorizon said:


> Boromir exploit is working 100%

Click to collapse



Thanks, done!


----------



## Kevin108 (Aug 11, 2014)

LukeHorizon said:


> Boromir exploit is working 100%

Click to collapse



I'm not familiar with Framaroot but I've used many utilities over the last 4 years to root a variety of devices.  Is there anything unusual you have to do in Framaroot to get access to the Boromir exploit?  The only entry visible to me in 1.9.3 is Aragorn, which doesn't work.

I bought a MP7 from Best Buy yesterday and have tried Motochopper, Towelroot, Kingo Root, and Framamroot with no success.  Just wondered if I was missing something obvious.


----------



## LukeHorizon (Aug 11, 2014)

Boromir is mainly working with Mediatek SoC's 
Maybe you got the new one with the Intel SoC


----------



## Kevin108 (Aug 11, 2014)

I do have the Atom processor model. I was going to try Vroot at lunch today but I couldn't get the ADB drivers to install on the old Windows XP box. I'll give it a try tonight at home.


----------



## tomashokenberi (Aug 11, 2014)

Framaroot doesn't (yet) work with Intel (Atom) devices.  Actually I don't know any reliable method for rooting Intel devices. 

Послато са ME173X користећи Тапаток 2


----------



## Kevin108 (Aug 11, 2014)

Damn, that sucks.  Well, I've still got a few days to be able to return or exchange it.  If I can just get it rooted to block ads and eliminate bloatware, it would be perfect.


----------



## Kevin108 (Aug 12, 2014)

All Vroot did was confuse the hell out of me.

在哪里都是英文的说明？


----------



## METAL66 (Sep 13, 2014)

i had rooted this device, but after few months the touch was bad and not functioning, when i sent to warranty, they removed the root and did few changes, and when i try to root nowit doesnt work, can anyone plz help me how to root this device with the latest update from the factory that i updated? best would be screenshots.
Thank you


----------



## Kevin108 (Sep 13, 2014)

They probably sent you back a newer version of the device which cannot be rooted.


----------



## METAL66 (Sep 13, 2014)

Kevin108 said:


> They probably sent you back a newer version of the device which cannot be rooted.

Click to collapse



so what to do? wait more until someone posts how to root newer versions? or are there any other methods i should try ?


----------



## jole1999 (Sep 13, 2014)

METAL66 said:


> so what to do? wait more until someone posts how to root newer versions? or are there any other methods i should try ?

Click to collapse



Install custom recovery, download superdragons latest stock rom with previous kernel where you can get root and flash it.

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kevin108 (Sep 13, 2014)

METAL66 said:


> so what to do? wait more until someone posts how to root newer versions? or are there any other methods i should try ?

Click to collapse



Have you tried RootzenPhone?


----------



## METAL66 (Sep 13, 2014)

Have you tried RootzenPhone?


no i havent. but i will google it. thanks

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




Kevin108 said:


> Have you tried RootzenPhone?

Click to collapse





jole1999 said:


> Install custom recovery, download superdragons latest stock rom with previous kernel where you can get root and flash it.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



well it sounds like a plan, but i am sorry all this sounds hard and new to me, i have no idea how to do that.


----------



## ruger94 (Sep 14, 2014)

Nothing to read...


----------



## jole1999 (Sep 14, 2014)

METAL66 said:


> Have you tried RootzenPhone?
> 
> 
> no i havent. but i will google it. thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



One guy reported that he menaged to root the latest update with Kingo Root app. Try it 

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## METAL66 (Sep 16, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> One guy reported that he menaged to root the latest update with Kingo Root app. Try it
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



this kingo root is very good and worked like charm, i just hope they dont install any trojan or such. Thanks guys


----------



## 7r3nky-cz (Sep 18, 2014)

*New system - USB debug*



METAL66 said:


> so what to do? wait more until someone posts how to root newer versions? or are there any other methods i should try ?

Click to collapse



If you go to settings and tablet info, then click multiple times at number of built -> Develop mod will be enabled, then you can enable USB Debug


----------



## iidd (Sep 19, 2014)

*Kingo root works*



METAL66 said:


> this kingo root is very good and worked like charm, i just hope they dont install any trojan or such. Thanks guys

Click to collapse



Kingo root is safe and works. I was a bit surprised at how fast it worked. I used a Win 7 desktop. 

      ~id~


----------



## sergio140 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Asus Memo Pad hd7 with MHL?*

Hi everyone, my question is simple: it is possible to connect the Asus MeMo Pad HD7 to a TV by MHL? I have a LG 42LB5610 42" and I think it hasn't DLNA so I think MHL is the only way to connect my tablet to the TV. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## xerioo (Nov 5, 2014)

*Screen calibration*

Hi,
I know that this is not a hardware-forum but maybe someone can help me. I got a ME173x with a broken LCD and while trying to take it apart I tore the ribbon cable of the touch screen. So I had to change both which I did yesterday. Now everything seems fine except that I cant reach the "buttons" on the bottom of the screen. The touch screen otherwise works fine, touching, panning, swishing, zooming is ok. But the lowest part I can reach is the lowest row e.g. of the Settings screen (or whatever is on). Also it' a bit inaccurate at the lower section. And without those buttons it's really hard to use the tablet... 
I can't find the setting to calibrate the new screen, maybe that'd fix it. I've already done a full system reset to clean everything but it didn't help. Or can it be a fault of the new touch screen?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jole1999 (Nov 5, 2014)

You could try to install some navigation bar or pie controll apps, maybe that will help you

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xerioo (Nov 5, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> You could try to install some navigation bar or pie controll apps, maybe that will help you
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks, but these are brand new components, so I thought they should work as expected. So I pulled it apart again and double checked the ribbon cable connections, and it did the trick. Now it works like a charm 

I still wonder however whether there is an option to calibrate this screen or not. The LCD has a few mm-s to move in it's place in the main frame so it would make sense to follow it. It's almost perfect now, but anyway...


----------



## Fvolfrine (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi all.  I have a ME173X and I successfully rooted it this weekend with framaroot.

Now I want to install a custom recovery and rom, but finding information is difficult or scattered.  From what I have read the best one is superdragonpt's 1.1 ROM, which doesn't seem to be available anywhere.

Does someone have a good set of instructions on how to install a custom recovery and links for superdragonpt's ROM?

I would really appreciate anyone's help.


----------



## jole1999 (Nov 21, 2014)

Fvolfrine said:


> Hi all.  I have a ME173X and I successfully rooted it this weekend with framaroot.
> 
> Now I want to install a custom recovery and rom, but finding information is difficult or scattered.  From what I have read the best one is superdragonpt's 1.1 ROM, which doesn't seem to be available anywhere.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe this can help http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=486532&st=1280#entry29355622 (translate it to english) I haven't tryed that method, the only one I tryed was the superdragons but since he deleted all his stuff we can't do it his way...

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Fvolfrine (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. 

Why is it that super dragon deleted his rom? And does anyone have a copy they have upload?


----------



## jole1999 (Nov 21, 2014)

Fvolfrine said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Why is it that super dragon deleted his rom? And does anyone have a copy they have upload?

Click to collapse



Here is the list of the ROM s, but no instructions how to unlock the bootloader and install the recovery... https://www.mediafire.com/folder/ai5zgr71f80f7//me173x_ww

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Fvolfrine (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks - not sure how to install a ROM without a bootloader.  I guess I'll just keep looking, hopefully superdragonpt will come back to this at some point.


----------



## jole1999 (Nov 22, 2014)

Fvolfrine said:


> Thanks - not sure how to install a ROM without a bootloader.  I guess I'll just keep looking, hopefully superdragonpt will come back to this at some point.

Click to collapse



I found one tutorial how to unlock the bootloader and install recovery (I did not test it myself, so I don't know if it will work), here's the link: http://androidforums.com/threads/gu...us-backup-restore-unlock-and-recovery.805826/

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Fvolfrine (Nov 22, 2014)

Awesome @jole1999, I will give that a shot today!


----------



## HGH 878 (Nov 30, 2014)

hi
Hi guys
I have a question.
I've rooted me memo pad hd 7 successfully. 
but 4 days ago I changed the Vm Heap size and when i restarted my tablet( to affect the changes) it didn't turn up anymore.
also from recovery menu it doesn't turns up.
what should I do??
do flashing makes it on???
thanks for your help and sorry by my english


----------



## xantiux (Dec 27, 2014)

Fvolfrine said:


> Thanks - not sure how to install a ROM without a bootloader.  I guess I'll just keep looking, hopefully superdragonpt will come back to this at some point.

Click to collapse



You and me both.


----------



## jole1999 (Dec 28, 2014)

xantiux said:


> You and me both.

Click to collapse



You can get the files and instructions here: http://www.modaco.com/topic/371237-romsrecoveries-list-of-roms-for-asus-memo-hd-7/

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jervisd (Dec 29, 2014)

*Same problem here*



Groiwen said:


> Hey guys,
> I bricked my tablet due to wrong permissions of build.prop file. I'm not able to fix it via ADB shell because USB Debugging is disabled. What can I do? The tablet is stuck in boot loop. The only thing that works is fastboot mode...
> I cannot undo root, so service will not work
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I have the same problem.  I'm thinking if I could find an update.img or system.img file I would be able to flash through fastboot, but the one i've found are not working.  Help please.


----------



## djdynamite123 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi, I want to root my daughters HD 7.  She is sick and tired of the haul of adds in every game she plays on it. To be honest they are a joke, it's not just one here and their, they are everywhere taking over the app at times. (Adblock + proxy just doesn't work, total balls to that)
What's the easiest and safest method?


----------



## jole1999 (Dec 29, 2014)

Easiest and safest method is an app called framaroot.

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## djdynamite123 (Dec 29, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Easiest and safest method is an app called framaroot.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks pal, iv's just been reading it up before you answered. Appears Motochopper is the second option if it fails. I gather SuperSu installs automatically? is there any kind of things that need setting in supersu? also does that automatically update with the supersu in the playstore? What happens if you factory reset the device while rooted? does it keep or remove the root? thanks.


----------



## jole1999 (Dec 29, 2014)

djdynamite123 said:


> Thanks pal, iv's just been reading it up before you answered. Appears Motochopper is the second option if it fails. I gather SuperSu installs automatically? is there any kind of things that need setting in supersu? also does that automatically update with the supersu in the playstore? What happens if you factory reset the device while rooted? does it keep or remove the root? thanks.

Click to collapse



Yes, the latest supersu should be installed once you root the device with framaroot. If the supersu updates through playstore, you just need to open supersu app and it should ask you to update supersu binary, choose yes and choose the method (I always choose normal). If you factory reset the device the root shouldn't be lost, but I do not recommend doing a factory reset while rooted, first unroot, factory reset, root again. 

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## djdynamite123 (Dec 29, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> Yes, the latest supersu should be installed once you root the device with framaroot. If the supersu updates through playstore, you just need to open supersu app and it should ask you to update supersu binary, choose yes and choose the method (I always choose normal). If you factory reset the device the root shouldn't be lost, but I do not recommend doing a factory reset while rooted, first unroot, factory reset, root again.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok cool, has anyone tried factory resetting whilst rooted? what happened as a result? .... In that case how do you unroot. Is there a option to unroot through a 1 click tool? Sorry for the ultra nubness. Lolz.


----------



## jole1999 (Dec 29, 2014)

When you root your device and go to the supersu app, under settings there is an option for full unroot. If something happens with factory reset, the worst case would be bootloop, if you get an bootloop you just the instruction for unbricking the device.

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## quaddler (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all,

yesterday I succeeded in rooting the new ASUS MeMo Pad HD 7.

Model-Number:        ME173X
Android version:     4.2.1
Kernel version:      3.4.5
HD 7 Build:          ME173X_WW_User_4.2.1.75146_20130523 release keys

PC operating system: Win.. XP

USB-Driver I used (but there's WdfCoInstaller.dll missing, which I already had on my PC):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME172V/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows_20130415.zip

Maybe this more complete package would work, too (I didn't try that):
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/TF101/ASUS_Android_USB_drivers_for_Windows.zip

Method to root is by using motochopper.

You can follow the next steps in general as described in
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40129120&postcount=1

One important thing:
motochopper didn't recognize my HD7 at once, so I did the following
(while being connected with PC via USB and motochopper waiting for device):
While USB debugging activated, go to USB settings an connect it as
integrated CD drive. motochopper will automatically recognize it
and continue with rooting process.

And last but not least:
As always, all you do is your own risk and I'm not responsible for any damage.

Good luck

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-06:

Above procedure for rooting works with the new HD7 update, too (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.51129_20130619 release-keys

-----------------------------

Description for Linux users:

- use motochopper package from link above

- login as root

- extract package
- open console and change to directory where you extracted the package
- chmod +x adb.linux
- chmod +x run.sh

- Check your HD7 will be recognized:
    -> ./adb.linux status-window 
    -> shows "State: unknown"

    -> connect HD7 (with usb debugging enabled, connecting as MTP device)
    -> above started adb command should show now "State: device"
        -> HD7 recognized - greatful, you're ready 

    -> press Strg-C to abort

- (optional) for more information about your HD7 you can enter: ./adb.linux devices -l
    -> this should show something like: D6OKCXXXXXXX    device usb:1-3 product:WW_memo model:ME173X device:ME173X

- ./run.sh
    -> follow instructions on screen

- you're done 

-----------------------------

EDIT 2013-07-16:

Above procedure for rooting works with new HD7 update (but you have to re-root after the update).
Build version after the update: ME173X_WW_user_4.2.2.91525_20130711 release-keys


----------



## djdynamite123 (Dec 30, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> When you root your device and go to the supersu app, under settings there is an option for full unroot. If something happens with factory reset, the worst case would be bootloop, if you get an bootloop you just the instruction for unbricking the device.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok I tried 1.9.3 of Framaroot and selected Boromir it says successfull but after a reboot/shutdown it has no supersu and root checker says no root access? However the device now has a running app or service called wakelocklist and I can install and open SuperSu.. What is this wakelocklist about?


----------



## jole1999 (Dec 30, 2014)

djdynamite123 said:


> Ok I tried 1.9.3 of Framaroot and selected Boromir it says successfull but after a reboot/shutdown it has no supersu and root checker says no root access? However the device now has a running app or service called wakelocklist and I can install and open SuperSu.. What is this wakelocklist about?

Click to collapse



I don't know about wakelock app, if you installed supersu and supersu binary, try to download somekind of cpu clock changer or something like that, that should ask for root permissions, if it doesn't then try to root it with framaroot 1.6.3

Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## djdynamite123 (Dec 30, 2014)

jole1999 said:


> I don't know about wakelock app, if you installed supersu and supersu binary, try to download somekind of cpu clock changer or something like that, that should ask for root permissions, if it doesn't then try to root it with framaroot 1.6.3
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well must be working as I can run Adaway from the F-Droid store. Maybe root detectors don't pickup it's actually rooted. Strange though. From experience, Adaway best choice currently?

Opps and yeah I installed supersu and supersu binary (normal) it updated also.

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------




djdynamite123 said:


> Well must be working as I can run Adaway from the F-Droid store. Maybe root detectors don't pickup it's actually rooted. Strange though. From experience, Adaway best choice currently?
> 
> Opps and yeah I installed supersu and supersu binary (normal) it updated also.

Click to collapse



Ahh, the problem is some root checking apps don't seem to ping up the SuperSu request, therefore it has to return no root. It's definitely rooted!


----------



## djdynamite123 (Jan 3, 2015)

Just a head up, simple root has made a world of difference with adaway and adblock plus installed and running, from what I gather never or rarely get anymore adds. Is the tablet best off just sticking with the original updated 4.2.2? currently haven't experienced any issues at all since rooting. On another note, is there any root tricks or anything for any performance boosts for the device other than smart device saver disabled.


----------



## Fvolfrine (Jan 4, 2015)

I know that there are ways to install custom roms, but having spent a little time researching, both on this forum and elsewhere, it doesn't appear to be an easy task. So at least we can root. 

Are there any xposed apps like Wanam for the Memo Pad?


----------



## uluxus (Jan 30, 2015)

Fvolfrine said:


> I know that there are ways to install custom roms, but having spent a little time researching, both on this forum and elsewhere, it doesn't appear to be an easy task. So at least we can root.
> 
> Are there any xposed apps like Wanam for the Memo Pad?

Click to collapse



Keen to know this too.

It seems like a great device for price, but not much interest in development.


----------



## SORAnoDYStopia (Feb 2, 2015)

Just a quick note, framaroot (boromir) roots asus memopad 173x build 4.2.4
Just confirmed it myself on my ex's tablet.

Sora.


----------



## elenac (Feb 9, 2015)

*How did you do that?*



NDR008 said:


> First off - sorry if this is in the wrong forum. Tonight I was freaking when I was playing with my asus memo 7. (ME176C).
> 
> I booted the device with volume+ and power.
> Got boot droid and chose to book recovery.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know how did you do that. They ask for Factory image and it shows an error when uploading ME image factory. What image factory did you use?. Good thing is that I found the good drivers for my ME173x in Fastboot Mode =  PDANET Drivers. Thanks for sharring.


----------



## Jveehan (Oct 25, 2015)

*Help*

Hi 

can I ask if its possible to use SanDisk Ultra MicroSD 64GB card on memo pad HD 7 me173x. I bought the 64GB card by mistake .  I heard I have to format the SD card for the memo pad to recognize it but I don't have a PC to do that. Please advise, Thanks.


----------



## Willjoe2442 (Jul 6, 2022)

tablet prep. settings > backup & reset > factory data reset > check “erase internal storage” > click the reset button and follow any additional prompts. 
the root exploit. .
fixing any problems.

Regards,
Willjoe


----------

